# ***Cube Stereo 2010***--schon bestellt!!????



## cubeman2006 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe mir letzte Woche das 2010er Stereo in 20" bestellt, nachdem ich das 2009er nicht mehr in 20" und Lackierung "black'white" bekommen konnte. 
Wer hat sich auch das *echt geile Teil *bestellt??

Ist mein erstes Stereo! Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Stereo gesammelt??

Gruß


----------



## powderliner (6. Oktober 2009)

Hab das RX bestellt. Laut Händler könnts nächste Woche schon dasein. Mal Schauen wie sehen denn deine Maße aus habe auch 20" bin mir aber unsicher ob der 18" nicht besser sein könnte. Kann aber wahrscheinlich noch umswitchen auf den 18er sobald der Händler seine Testbikes bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir auch schon vor ein paar Wochen das The One bestellt in weiß und 16". Nach einem AMS 125 in 18" und schwarz von diesem Jahr, soll auch das mein erstes Stereo sein. Ich bin gespannt auf das Teil. Macht sicher noch ne Schippe mehr Spaß als das AMS

Laut meinem Händler soll es Ende Oktober kommen. Ich werd nächste Woche mal anrufen und nach nem genaueren Termin fragen....

Grüße


----------



## cubeman2006 (6. Oktober 2009)

powderliner schrieb:


> Hab das RX bestellt. Laut Händler könnts nächste Woche schon dasein. Mal Schauen wie sehen denn deine Maße aus habe auch 20" bin mir aber unsicher ob der 18" nicht besser sein könnte. Kann aber wahrscheinlich noch umswitchen auf den 18er sobald der Händler seine Testbikes bekommt.



Hi!
Nächste Woche schon?? Wow, muss gleich mal bei meinem Händler nachfragen, ob er auch schon einen Liefertermin hat!?
Hab' mich für das THE ONE entschieden, da mein Händler mir einen ziemlich guten Preis gemacht hat(denke ich! )

Ich war mir auch unsicher ob 18" oder 20"!
Da ich aber jetzt ein 20" Hardtail von Cube fahre habe ich mir auch wieder ein 20" bestellt. 
Bin 184cm groß!
Gruß aus dem Rheinland!!


----------



## cubeman2006 (6. Oktober 2009)

whigger schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch schon vor ein paar Wochen das The One bestellt in weiß und 16". Nach einem AMS 125 in 18" und schwarz von diesem Jahr, soll auch das mein erstes Stereo sein. Ich bin gespannt auf das Teil. Macht sicher noch ne Schippe mehr Spaß als das AMS
> 
> Laut meinem Händler soll es Ende Oktober kommen. Ich werd nächste Woche mal anrufen und nach nem genaueren Termin fragen....
> 
> Grüße



Hab es auch in der Farbe bestellt, da mein Hardtail in schwarz ist!
Wird mein erstes Fully---freu' mich riesig drauf!
Wie war denn das AMS?? Warum kaufst Du dir das Stereo wenn dein AMS von 2009 ist???
Gruß


----------



## powderliner (6. Oktober 2009)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Nächste Woche schon?? Wow, muss gleich mal bei meinem Händler nachfragen, ob er auch schon einen Liefertermin hat!?
> Hab' mich für das THE ONE entschieden, da mein Händler mir einen ziemlich guten Preis gemacht hat(denke ich! )
> 
> ...



Bin 1,87m mit SL 89cm ich tendiere gefühlsmäßig jedoch eher zum kleineren aber der wär dann ca.0,5cm kürzer vom oberrohr als mein Quantec Hardtail und da ists mit den Knien schon eng. Und die Länge vom 20" ist ja auch nur 1cm länger von daher sollte es passen


----------



## whigger (6. Oktober 2009)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> Hab es auch in der Farbe bestellt, da mein Hardtail in schwarz ist!
> Wird mein erstes Fully---freu' mich riesig drauf!
> Wie war denn das AMS?? Warum kaufst Du dir das Stereo wenn dein AMS von 2009 ist???
> Gruß



Mit dem AMS bin ich auf den Geschmack gekommen und wollte dann etwas haben, was noch mehr Reserven hat. Ich finde das Konzept vom Stereo super und ich glaube es bietet einfach noch mehr Möglichkeiten als das AMS. Man sitzt noch etwas kompakter und ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich bergab mit dem AMS ein bisschen "kopflastig" unterwegs bin und mich so nicht an Dinge ran traue, die ich eigentlich fahren könnte. Für Touren ist es sicherlich ok, aber ich will eben auch richtig Spaß bergab (und bergauf). Das AMS verkaufe ich dann.... Sieht noch aus wie neu und hat noch keine Macken oder Kratzer. Ich denk ich bekomme es noch gut weg, damit es auch nicht so sehr schmerzt


----------



## Tice (6. Oktober 2009)

Servus

ich will mir jetzt auch ein 2010er Cube bestellen. Entweder das Stereo RX oder ein Reaction. Bin mir deswegen unschlüssig, weil ich viele verschiedene Sachen mache: unbefestigte Wege (Wald- und Forstwege, Crosscountry), Hügel und Berge erklimmen und in Trails hinunterbrausen aber auch alltäglich zur Uni fahren bzw. auch mal normale Rad-Touren (Beton oder ähnliches).

Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen. Ich bin echt hin und her gerissen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vielen Dank für die Antworten

Cheers
Marc         
                                                                                       __________________


----------



## cubeman2006 (6. Oktober 2009)

powderliner schrieb:


> Bin 1,87m mit SL 89cm ich tendiere gefühlsmäßig jedoch eher zum kleineren aber der wär dann ca.0,5cm kürzer vom oberrohr als mein Quantec Hardtail und da ists mit den Knien schon eng. Und die Länge vom 20" ist ja auch nur 1cm länger von daher sollte es passen



Also ich bin mit nem 18" (anderer Hersteller) mal im Bikeladen eine Runde gefahren! War mir viel zu klein! Beinläne: 90cm

Denke, Du kommst bei deiner Größe mit dem 20" wesentlich besser zurecht!!


----------



## cubeman2006 (6. Oktober 2009)

whigger schrieb:


> Mit dem AMS bin ich auf den Geschmack gekommen und wollte dann etwas haben, was noch mehr Reserven hat. Ich finde das Konzept vom Stereo super und ich glaube es bietet einfach noch mehr Möglichkeiten als das AMS. Man sitzt noch etwas kompakter und ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich bergab mit dem AMS ein bisschen "kopflastig" unterwegs bin und mich so nicht an Dinge ran traue, die ich eigentlich fahren könnte. Für Touren ist es sicherlich ok, aber ich will eben auch richtig Spaß bergab (und bergauf). Das AMS verkaufe ich dann.... Sieht noch aus wie neu und hat noch keine Macken oder Kratzer. Ich denk ich bekomme es noch gut weg, damit es auch nicht so sehr schmerzt



Stimmt, das Stereo ist halt ein echtes "All-Mountain" mit Reserven, was den Federweg angeht! Deshalb habe ich mich auch fürs Stereo entschieden, weil ich verhindern wollte, mir in 1-2 Jahre doch wieder ein neues Bike zu kaufen 
Liefertermin habe ich gerade mal bei meinem Händler abgefragt: Ca. Mitte November :-(
(immerhin noch in 2009!!) ;-)


----------



## cubeman2006 (6. Oktober 2009)

Tice schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> ich will mir jetzt auch ein 2010er Cube bestellen. Entweder das Stereo RX oder ein Reaction. Bin mir deswegen unschlüssig, weil ich viele verschiedene Sachen mache: unbefestigte Wege (Wald- und Forstwege, Crosscountry), Hügel und Berge erklimmen und in Trails hinunterbrausen aber auch alltäglich zur Uni fahren bzw. auch mal normale Rad-Touren (Beton oder ähnliches).
> 
> ...




Hi Marc!
Also zur Uni würde ich mit so einem Bike nicht fahren, es sei denn, Du kannst es mit in den Hörsaal & in die Mensa nehmen 
Das bekommt an der Uni garantiert ungewollte Beine!!

Stereo oder Reaction?
Da liegen aber Welten zwischen!!
Das Reaction ist ein reinrassiger Hardtail-Racer, auf Speed und Vortrieb getrimmt und
das Stereo als Fully ein Tourer/All-Mountain-Bike!
Mit dem Stereo hast Du natürlich viel mehr Möglichkeiten, gerade, wenn Du auch mal Downhills mit Wurzelpassagen o.ä. sicher runter fahren willst.
Das ist nämlich genau das Manko an einem Hardtail(fahre ich ja auch noch zur Zeit).
Wo soll denn das Reaction und das Stereo als RX preislich so liegen???
Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tice (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi cubeman2006

ja es sind zwei Welten. Also ich arbeite auf der Uni, kann es also quasi in meinem Büro parken. bzw. im Nachbarzimmer.

Also gerade die ganzen Trail, Crosscountry - Sachen fahr ich am liebsten. Berg hoch und runter kämpfen. Da gibs je nach Trail hier in der Ecke viel Sand oder Schotter mit Wurzelwerk und Geröll.

Also das Stereo RX kostet 2299, krieg ich aber 15% billiger, das Reaction Elixir CR kostet 1799, könnte ich auch für 15% weniger kriegen.

Momentan mach ich die ganzen Hillclimbing, Crosscountry und Trail - Sachen mit meinem 15 Jahre alten Hardtail, das ich mir mal bei Praktiker gekauft hatte (Hat nen Rahmen aus Titan). Geht auch in Ordnung ist aber stellenweise schon Grenzwertig (kommt mir Downhill sehr kopflastig vor). Ich denke mit nem Stereo wird das um einiges geiler! Und das Reaction würde nur wegen der neueren Technik einen besseren Dienst tun oder?


----------



## cubeman2006 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi Marc!
Stell Dir vor, Du bestellst Dein neues Bike(Reaction) und freust Dich tierisch drauf!! 
Dein Händler ruft eines Tages an und sagt Dir, dass Du Dein neues Bike abholen kannst!
Du fährst voller Vorfreude hin und packst das geile Teil in Deinen Kofferraum, düst sofort zu Deinem Hometrail und willst es sofort ausprobieren 
------------------
Schon nach einigen hundert Metern stellst Du aber fest, dass sich eigentlich fast NICHTS an der Fahrweise im Vergleich zu Deiner alten Praktiker-Möhre geändert bzw. verbessert hat(bis auf die sehr wahscheinlich gut ansprechende Gabel) 
Die Wurzelteppiche zwingen Dich immmer noch aus dem Sattel und beim Downhill fühlst Du Dich nicht unbedingt sicherer als vorher!! 

Stereo:
Völlig neuer Fahrspaß!! 

Ich denke, so könnte es Dir ergehen!!

Tipp von mir: Leih' Dir am besten einfach mal ein Fully, egal welches, bevor Du Dich entscheidest!!


----------



## Tice (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja das hab ich mir schön vorgestellt, Träum ich jede Nacht von : ) 
Und wie ist das bei nem Fully mit Speed und Vortrieb? Weil spritzige Fahrweise sollte halt auch schon sein (Wege zur Uni, Biergarten oder bei längeren Touren ist guter Vortrieb ja wichtig.)
Also mit ein bisschen Glück hat mein Händler Anfang November 2010er Stereo da stehen. Dann geh ich des mal antesten und hols evtl. direkt mit.


----------



## cubeman2006 (6. Oktober 2009)

klar, der vortrieb mit 'nem Race-Hardtail ist schon besser!
Aber alles Andere ist halt mit 'nem fully wesentlich spaßiger!!

Oder Du testest mal so'n Zwischending: AMS 125 z.B.!!???

Schönes Tourenbike mit mittlerweile 130mm Federweg am Hinterbau und bis zu 150mm(!!) am Hinterbau bei ca. 12,5 kg!! 
(das Stereo wiegt aber auch niocht mehr)


----------



## blubie (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich will euch in eurem Enthusiasmus nicht bremsen aber wenn man Downhill,Touring und was nicht alles in einen Satz packt klingt das für mich irgendwie bischen  komisch .


----------



## Tice (6. Oktober 2009)

Würde mir ja auch für jede Anforderung das entsprechende Bike kaufen, aber leider ist mein Geldbeutel dafür zu klein. 
Was ist daran komisch wenn man gerne Downhill/Crosscountry ein paar mal die Woche fährt und dann ein/zwei mal im Monat mit Freundin und Bekannten mal 100km oder mehr an nem Fluss vorbei durch die Wallachei fährt? Musst du mir erläutern.

Aber da die erstere Aktivität deutlich überwiegt, tendiere ich immer mehr zum Stereo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (6. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man bei "Downhill" nicht immer gleich zwingend an "Sam Hill Downhill Race" denken, sondern eher in Richtung schöne Trails bergab "Downhill"....

Das Stereo, *um das es hier im thread eigentlich geht*, ist mit Sicherheit ein super Allrounder und ist in allen Disziplinen sehr gut


----------



## Tice (6. Oktober 2009)

@whigger

Downhill sollte wirklich als Trails bergab gemeint sein, verbinde das immer automatisch mit dem übergreifenden "bergab" und erst in zweiter Linie mit dem Downhill als "Sportart". Danke für die Meinung. Glaube ich werde das Stereo gleich mal ordern! Hab keine Lust mehr zu warten. Spricht ja eigentlich alles für das Stereo.


----------



## blubie (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja gut Sam Hill fährt da mit nem 6kg Rahmen den Bergrunter , das ist schon wohl locker das 2 bis 3 fache von nem Stereo, man kann auch mit nem Rennmotorad Motorcross fahren


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Oktober 2009)

powderliner schrieb:


> ...Laut Händler könnts nächste Woche schon dasein....



Selten so gelacht. Das ham die Händler beim 09er Modell kurz nach der Eurobike 2008 auch erzählt. Und wann wurde es tatsächlich ausgeliefert? Ein 3/4 Jahr später. Schön das es immer noch so einfältige Leute gibt, die drauf reinfallen


----------



## nullstein (6. Oktober 2009)

Das Stereo ist wirklich ein sehr guter Allrounder und macht höllisch Spaß. Habe mir vor ca. 3 Wochen ein 09er The One gekauft und muss sagen: es war definitiv die richtige Entscheidung! War damit jetzt im Erzgebirge und hatte viel Spaß. Bergauf geht das Teil mit abgesenkter Gabel sehr sauber und bergab...GEIL!!!! Auch wenn es mal etwas länger auf ebener Strecke geht, bekommt man kaum Probleme. Pro Pedal rein, evtl Gabel sperren und ab gehts. Na klar: ein HT oder Straßenrenner ist fixer, dafür aber auch im Einsatzgebiet eingeschränkter. Das Stereo kommt der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau schon sehr nahe (subjektive Meinung).


----------



## cubeman2006 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich freue mich auf ein mit Sicherheit geiles Bike, das einen ziemlich großen Einsatzbereich abdeckt!! 
Das war auch der Grund meiner Entscheidung!!
@nullstein: genau so stell' ich mir das in Zukunft mit meinem Stereo vor

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## whigger (6. Oktober 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht. Das ham die Händler beim 09er Modell kurz nach der Eurobike 2008 auch erzählt. Und wann wurde es tatsächlich ausgeliefert? Ein 3/4 Jahr später. Schön das es immer noch so einfältige Leute gibt, die drauf reinfallen



Dabei vergisst Du aber auch, dass es von 2008 auf 2009 eine komplette Neuentwicklung war und der rahmen völlg neu designed wurde. Ich finde nächste Woche zwar auch sehr optimistisch, aber ich denke nicht dass es so lange wie letztes Jahr dauern wird. Hoffe ich zumindest......


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Oktober 2009)

whigger schrieb:


> Dabei vergisst Du aber auch, dass es von 2008 auf 2009 eine komplette Neuentwicklung war und der rahmen völlg neu designed wurde. Ich finde nächste Woche zwar auch sehr optimistisch, aber ich denke nicht dass es so lange wie letztes Jahr dauern wird. Hoffe ich zumindest......



Und Du vergisst, das die Verzögerungen in der Lieferung nicht aufgrund von Entwicklungsverzögerungen auftragen, sondern durch Verzögerungen bei der Fertigung der Rahmen.


----------



## whigger (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja, genau deshalb meine ich das ja. Bei der Fertigung von einem komplett neuen Produkt gibt es mangels geeigneter Vorrichtungen und Fertigungroutine Engpässe. Ich bin der Meinung, dass eben gerade weil der Rahmen keine Neuentwicklung ist diese Probleme weitestgehend eliminiert sein könnten. Wir werden sehen. Ich würde mich natürlich sehr drüber freuen, wenn mein neues 2010er auch schon morgen vor der Tür stehen würde


----------



## Tice (6. Oktober 2009)

Jaja ich könnte direkt ein 09er The One haben, aber leider ist der Rahmen mir mit 20" zu groß. Ich habe auch gesagt bekommen die Stereos kämen Anfang/Mitte November. Mal abwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeman2006 (6. Oktober 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und Du vergisst, das die Verzögerungen in der Lieferung nicht aufgrund von Entwicklungsverzögerungen auftragen, sondern durch Verzögerungen bei der Fertigung der Rahmen.



hey, selbst wenn das/die Bike(s) erst ein paar Wochen später kommen...
dann ist das Wetter zumindest wieder besser und man kann gleich in die neue Saison starten!
Das, was die Hersteller an Besserung bezüglich der Lieferzeiten ankündigen, kann man eh erstmal nur glauben, auch wenn's nicht stimmt!

Wir werden sehen....


----------



## cubeman2006 (6. Oktober 2009)

Tice schrieb:


> Jaja ich könnte direkt ein 09er The One haben, aber leider ist der Rahmen mir mit 20" zu groß. Ich habe auch gesagt bekommen die Stereos kämen Anfang/Mitte November. Mal abwarten...



Wollte ja auch ursprünglich ein 2009er günstig ergattern...
Habe letztendlich das 2010 als THE ONE für  2.350,-- bei meinem Händler um die Ecke(Solingen-NRW) bestellt.

Das 2009er sollte mehr kosten


----------



## Tice (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich werde mir morgen das Stereo RX bestellen. Mehr gibt der Geldbeutel nicht her. Sollte aber auch langen!


----------



## cubeman2006 (6. Oktober 2009)

Weise Entscheidung!!

Ich denke, WIR werden viel Freude am Stereo haben!!!

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## powderliner (6. Oktober 2009)

laut liste sollen sie wohl Mitte Oktober (black anodized) noch zu den Händlern kommen. konnte vorhin bei meinem nen blick reinwerfen. Wobei es scheinbar auch ein wenig mit der gewählten Farbe zusammenhängt.


----------



## Themeankitty (6. Oktober 2009)

Stereo fahren is bestimmt cool!
Ich hab selber noch nie gefahren


----------



## cubeman2006 (6. Oktober 2009)

Denke ich auch Themeankitty!
Wird auch mein erstes Fully!!

Wollte der Marke Cube auch treu bleiben, da sehr zufrieden!
Gruß aus NRW


----------



## Tice (7. Oktober 2009)

Mitte Oktober hmm. Zu blöd das mein Händler vom 12. bis 24. Urlaub hat. Naja werd da heut mal anrufen und das klar machen! Vielleicht kann ichs dann schon Ende Oktober in Händen halten


----------



## Bymike (7. Oktober 2009)

Auch ich habe ein Cube Stereo RX in 16'' für Frühjahr 2010 geordert. 

Im Winter bring ichs dann doch noch nicht fertig, im Wald rumzueiern. 
Jetzt heists erst mal: Geld scheffeln dass das Neue auch bezahlt werden kann.

Fahre aktuell noch ein Cube AMS Comp von 2008 in 18 Zoll. Mein Können/Einsatzgebiet ist mittlerweile aber eher abfahrtsorientiert, und da tut die Geometrie, die Breiteren Reifen und der Federweg einfach gut, außerdem ist der Rahmen doch noch bisschen zu groß für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnuppel (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallö,

momentan besitze ich ein AMS 100, und möchte nächstes Jahr von Mittenwald damit an den Gardasee. Tja soweit so gut. Jetzt bin ich letzte Woche mal das the one gefahren und muss sagen dass es schon richtig Laune gemacht hat.

Was meint Ihr... In Bezug auf ne Alpenüberquerung. Tu ich mich mit dem Stereo bedeutend schwerer, oder ist es Wumpe?

Biba


----------



## cubeman2006 (7. Oktober 2009)

Schnuppel schrieb:


> Hallö,
> 
> momentan besitze ich ein AMS 100, und möchte nächstes Jahr von Mittenwald damit an den Gardasee. Tja soweit so gut. Jetzt bin ich letzte Woche mal das the one gefahren und muss sagen dass es schon richtig Laune gemacht hat.
> 
> ...



Hi!
Ich denke, dass dein AMS 100 jetzt nicht unbedingt wesentlich leichter ist als das Stereo, oder!!? 
Auf den verbockten Gardasee-Trails kommst du mit dem Stereo(150mm Federweg) bestimmt bestens klar 

Gruß


----------



## Schnuppel (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallö,

naja wegen dem Gewicht wars mir weniger, eher wegen der Geometrie. Das Stereo ist ja eher abwärts - und das AMS aufwärtsorientiert!? Falsch?


----------



## cubeman2006 (7. Oktober 2009)

Das Stereo ist ein All-Mountain, also für Down- und Uphills gleichermaßen geeignet!
Mit der absenkbaren Gabel kommst du auch garantiert gut die Berge hoch!!

Ist schon ein echter Allrounder 

Gruß


----------



## pinocchi0 (7. Oktober 2009)

tice, hi, du hast eindeutig nichts falsch gemacht =)
wäre ich nicht so gierig gewesen, hätte ich auch das stereo nehmen sollen anstatt das reaction, nunja ich bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden mit dem reaction, hab auch mit dem stereo geliebäugelt, aber nächstes jahr wird es definitiv das fritzz. unterschied zum stereo und fritzz sind ja gering aber mir sagt das fritzz am meisten zu.

viel spaß mit deinem neuen bike bald =)

hier da ist mein schatz in 20" http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/fritzz-black_id_35847_.htm


----------



## cubeman2006 (8. Oktober 2009)

@pinocchi0: sieht auch sehr geil aus das Fritzz!! Schöne Lackierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tice (9. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

bin jetzt doch sehr unschlüssig. 
War gestern mal einiges Probefahren. Das Stereo 09 war leider in meiner Größe nicht da, deswegen haben ich mal ein specialized stumpjumper test gefahren um mal ein Gefühl fürn Fully zu kriegen.
Irgendwie reisst mich Sitzposition und Fahrverhalten nicht mit. Ob das jetzt daran liegt, das ich wohl doch der Hardtail-Typ bin oder ob es Gewöhnungssache ist... bin mir nicht Sicher.
Die kompetente Verkäuferin hat mir auch von Anfang an ein AMS 125 ans Herz gelegt. Hab das 09er AMS 100 (125er war keins da) dann mal test gefahren. Das war schon eher was. Weil da noch die Agilität eines Hardtails irgendwie drin ist.
Um die Ecke des Bike Ladens ist direkt ein Sportplatz mit Schotterwegen und Forst und Waldweg Bergrauf. Hab jedes ca. 15 min getestet. Irgendwie tendiere ich vom Fahrverhalten mittlerweile eher zu nem AMS 125, auch wenn das Stereo um Welten besser aussieht.
Vieleicht komm auch wieder auf mein ürsprüngliches KAufziel - ein Reaction - zurück... ich bin momentan ratloser als zuvor.


----------



## derAndre (9. Oktober 2009)

Tice schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bin jetzt doch sehr unschlüssig.
> War gestern mal einiges Probefahren. Das Stereo 09 war leider in meiner Größe nicht da, deswegen haben ich mal ein specialized stumpjumper test gefahren um mal ein Gefühl fürn Fully zu kriegen.
> ...



Ich hab auch gefühlte 20 Bikes probe gefahren bevor ich mir letztendlich sicher war. Vom Stumpjumper auf das Stereo zu schließen halte ich für gefährlich. Ich finde wichtig das man das Fahrrad, dass man am Ende haben möchte in der richtigen Größe probe fährt. Geometrie und Größe sind alles entscheidend. Ich bin ein Pitch in 20" gefahren und dachte wasn Panzer. In 18" war es was völlig anderes. Das Stereo in 20" ist mir viel zu groß obwohl ich von den Körpermaßen drauf passen sollte. Wenn keiner der Händler in Deiner Nähe das Stereo in Deiner Größe hat, frag mal hier im Forum. Vielleicht ist jemand in Deiner Nähe der die mal fahren lässt. Ich komme aus dem osten Kölns und hab ein 09er Stereo in 18". Wenn das für Dich machbar ist kannste es gerne mal probe fahren.

Bis dann
der André


----------



## cubeman2006 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Tice!
Ja, ja, wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual!!!
Manchmal liegt es auch an dem Set up des Bikes.
Ich bin mal eine kleine Runde mit einem Fully gefahren, was nicht auf mein Körpergewicht abgestimmt war---es war schrecklich!! Das Teil schaukelte nur so vor sich hin!
Das AMS ist natürlich auch ein gutes Bike, vom Einsatzgebiet halt etwas eingeschränkter. 
Mein Tipp: lass' dir mal ein Fully auf Dich abstimmen(Dämpfer, Gabel, Sitzposition) und versuch's nochmal!
Schönes Wochenende...


----------



## Tice (9. Oktober 2009)

@der André,

hi und danke für das Angebot, aber Köln ist ein bisschen weit für mich (komme aus Saarbrücken). Mein Händler meinte er könne mir ein zwei Räder unverbindlich bestellen solang ich hal eins kaufe. Ich werde wohl mal das 18er Stereo und das 18er AMS 125 bestellen. Das AMS gefällt mir in black anodized aber irgendwie gar nich... da find ich nur das Grün,Weiss,'Schwarz toll und das gibs nur in der 3000 euro Ausführung.

Das ich vom stumpjumper nicht aufs stereo schleißen kann ist mir klar. Mein Händler sagte ja auch schon das Specalized ein ganz anderes Feeling vermittelt. Aber ich bin noch nie ein Fully gefahren, deswegen war des schon mal gut.

Gruß


----------



## Tice (9. Oktober 2009)

@cubeman2006

ja das wäre natürlich noch auszuprobieren. Gestern wurde es nur grob auf mich abgestimmt.

Ebenso ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Neo_78 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an Alle!!

Es freut mich was ich hier so lese. Ich stand auch vor dem Problem wie viele hier. Mein AMS 125 The One war schon bestellt weil ich auch von Hardtail den Umstieg auf ein Fully wollte. Das AMS habe ich auch ein paar mal gefahren und muss sagen war schon gut. Habe dann angefangen viel hier zu lesen und auch bei Cube und auch bei den Testberichten reinzuschauen. Sicher war auf jeden das es wieder ein Cube wird. Als ich dann wegen meinem LTD CROSS bei meinem Händler war bin ich mal auf das Stereo gestiegen und war begeistert. Mein Händler hat gleich gesagt ich kann das auch nehmen obwohl das andere Bestellt sei. Super denn ich kann seither nur das eine sagen 

Stereo fahren ist GENIAL!!!


----------



## Tice (12. Oktober 2009)

So hab mir jetz nach ner Testfahrt ein AMS HPC bestellt. Hat sich irgendwie am besten angefühlt. An ein Stereo will ich noch nich ran. Aber vielleicht wird das mein nächstes Bike... dann irgendwann mal.


----------



## nici93 (12. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir am Samstag das Stereo RX bestellt. Laut Händler soll es Mitte/Ende November schon da sein


----------



## powderliner (12. Oktober 2009)

nici93 schrieb:


> Habe mir am Samstag das Stereo RX bestellt. Laut Händler soll es Mitte/Ende November schon da sein



meiner meinte mitte Oktober aber mal schauen, mitte November wäre ja auch noch ok...


----------



## cubeman2006 (12. Oktober 2009)

Tice schrieb:


> So hab mir jetz nach ner Testfahrt ein AMS HPC bestellt. Hat sich irgendwie am besten angefühlt. An ein Stereo will ich noch nich ran. Aber vielleicht wird das mein nächstes Bike... dann irgendwann mal.



Hey Tice, GLÜCKWUNSCH 
Ist sicher auch ein richtig gutes Bike(Cube halt!)!!!
Wenn Du dich auf dem AMS am wohlsten gefühlt hast, dann hast du alles richtig gemacht!! Wann  soll es denn kommen???
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeman2006 (12. Oktober 2009)

nici93 schrieb:


> Habe mir am Samstag das Stereo RX bestellt. Laut Händler soll es Mitte/Ende November schon da sein



Hallo nici93: die Info zu dem Liefertermin hatte mir mein Händler vor ca. 1 Woche auch genannt! Freu' mich schon tierisch drauf 
Nur schade, dass wir es dann im November oder Dezember direkt einsauen müssen...


----------



## Tice (12. Oktober 2009)

Mein AMS soll wohl mitte November kommen. Dann ist erst mals einsauen angesagt, wie du bereits gesagt hast cubeman2006!
Bin scho ganz hibbelig...


----------



## Schnuppel (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich warte jetzt erstmal auf die Probefahrt mit dem 18 Zoll. Das soll lt. Händler im November eintreffen. Und wenn das dann rockt. Tja, dann kauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuufen


----------



## cubeman2006 (26. Oktober 2009)

Habe heute erfahren, mein Stereo soll bis Ende November da sein 
Freu' mich riesig!
Habt Ihr schon Liefertermine Eurer Händler bekommen??
(falls Ihr ein Bike geordert habt)

Gruß


----------



## Tice (27. Oktober 2009)

Also mein AMS HPC RX soll nun in der KW 48 geliefert werden.


----------



## cubeman2006 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi Tice!
Das hört sich doch nach einem verbindlichen Liefertermin an 
Drücke Dir mal die Daumen, dass es auch so sein wird!
Auf die ein oder andere Woche kommt es mir im Moment auch nicht an--
kann ja bei dem Wetter auch gut mit meiner alten Schlammfräse noch fahren...!!

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Tice (27. Oktober 2009)

@ cubeman2006:
JA ich hoffe mal sehr verbindlich! Moment ist es aber in der Tat relativ unpressiert, da der alte Hobel bei Wetter noch ne gute Figur macht.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## pinocchi0 (27. Oktober 2009)

das fritzz ist zwar kein stereo aber dies soll erst in februar - märz da sein. leider ;(

mein händler bekommt das stereo 2010 auch schon mitte/ ende november.


----------



## Chris360 (30. Oktober 2009)

Die Dämpferposition beim Stereo ist unsinnig, da total falsch platziert.
Ich möchte nicht nur bei schönem Wetter fahren und vorsichtig sein, der Dämpfer beim Stereo bekommt die Matschpackungen ab und Steine, Kiesel, etc.
Daher würde ich - wenn ich einen Allrounder suchen würde - beim AMS 125 nachschauen.
Sinnvolle Dämpferposition, etwas weniger Federweg, dafür auch merkbar leichter und daher spritziger im Uphill. Und Trails fährt das AMS 125 genauso gut wie das Stereo.
Macht für mich mehr Sinn als ein Stereo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (30. Oktober 2009)

Dafür gibts das Muddyboard und einen Dämpferskin 
Setz dich auf ein 125er und dann auf ein Stereo, ich kenn niemanden der dann wieder auf das 125er wollte. Der Gewichtsunterschied ist da, aber ich finde, dass man die breiteren Reifen viel mehr spürt als die Gewichtsdifferenz. Das 125er klettert vllt spritziger, aber dafür fährt man auf der Ebene und vorallem bergab mit dem Stereo komfortabler und kontrollierter.


----------



## Neo_78 (31. Oktober 2009)

Genau @RYO


----------



## ssirius (31. Oktober 2009)

Also wer beide tatsächlich gefahren ist, wird ganz sicher zum Stereo greifen.


----------



## Tice (31. Oktober 2009)

Kommt eben darauf an, was man sich für Fahreigenschaften wünscht.


----------



## FWck (31. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich bestätigen, vom Fahrgefühl her ist das Stereo echt top 

Eine Frage hab' ich zum Muddyboard: Ist das für 2010 überarbeitet worden oder kommt mir das nur so vor? Und war das auch schon 2009 aus Carbon oder erst jetzt?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Ryo (1. November 2009)

Ist genau das Gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris360 (1. November 2009)

Das Muddyboard anzubieten ist von Cube eine einzige Frechheit. So ein billiges Kunststoff-Teil passt optisch einfach gar nicht. Detaillösungen bei Cube (wie so oft) schwach umgesetzt.


----------



## slawo (1. November 2009)

Nix Kunststoff. Es ist aus Carbon. Und ich wage mal zu behaupten dass es auch noch sinnvoll ist


----------



## Chris360 (1. November 2009)

Carbon ist doch nichts anderes als Kohlefaserverstärkter Kunststoff 

Wie dem auch sei... Hauptsache euch gefallen eure Bikes!


----------



## slawo (1. November 2009)

Ja, stimmt. Ist mir irgendwie entfallen


----------



## charnel (1. November 2009)

Also ich habe vor zum 01.01.2010 das Weiße *The One* zu bestellen,
ich hoffe mit diesem Termin nicht zu spät zu kommen??!!
Ich möchte noch bis dahin warten, 
um meine Finanzen besser im Blick zu haben, Weihnachstgeld ...Geburtstagsgeld etc...
Bin aber schon am überlegen einfach früher zu bestellen, sorge mich das im Januar keine Bestellungen mehr angenommen bzw. erfüllt werden können....
Was meint Ihr?

Eigentlich war ja das FRITZ mein Traum, doch leider träumte ich diesen Traum über ein Jahr vergeblich, 
erst vor kurzem kam ich dahinter, dass es nur bis 20" gebaut wird.....
Da ich aber 1,99m groß bin und mit meinem 22" LTD Race sehr gut zurecht komme, 
habe ich mich nun für das STEREO in  22" entschieden...., 20" wäre mir wohl zu klein!
Auf Grund dessen, dass es jetzt einen Federweg von 150mm ...also 10mm mehr als zum Vorjahr hat, 
kann ich diesen Kompromiss eingehen, genügend Federweg und dennoch Tourentauglich.....

Ich dreh durch wenn ich ende Dezember von meinem Händler eine Absage bekomme, 
wehe ich komme zu spät .....Lieferstop!.....dann breche ich ganz sicher zusammen!!!!

*Daumendrück* ich möchte das STEREO ;-)


----------



## pinocchi0 (2. November 2009)

es gibt auch leute mit 2.04m die ein 20er fritzz fahren und damit bestens zurecht kommen. sollest vielleicht mal das fritzz fahren. ich mit 1.91cm passe da auch sehr gut drauf obwohl ich 96cm stelzen habe.


----------



## cubeman2006 (3. November 2009)

charnel schrieb:


> Also ich habe vor zum 01.01.2010 das Weiße *The One* zu bestellen,
> ich hoffe mit diesem Termin nicht zu spät zu kommen??!!
> Ich möchte noch bis dahin warten,
> um meine Finanzen besser im Blick zu haben, Weihnachstgeld ...Geburtstagsgeld etc...
> ...



Hi Charnel!
Mir ging es ähnlich, wollte eigentlich auch erst Anfang 2010 das Stereo "THE ONE" in black'n white bestellen.
Nachdem ich aber dann Ende September "nur mal so..." Preise bei ein paar Händlern für das 2009 Modell angefragt habe und mir ein Händler einen echt guten Preis für das 2010 anbot, habe ich einfach zugeschlagen Bin 1,85 groß und habe mir das 20" bestellt, da ich jetzt auch ein 20"(Hardtail) fahre und bestens zurecht komme! 
Also, lass' die Weihnachtspräsente dieses Jahr etwas kleiner ausfallen und schlag zu!!! 
Ich freu' mich tierisch auf dieses geile Teil...soll ja event. noch diesen Monat kommen!!!!


----------



## Mike5 (3. November 2009)

Hi Cubeman,

was ist denn so ungefähr ein echt guter Preis? Wieviel % gab es?

Überlege nämlich online ein Stereo The One 2009 für 2200 anstatt 2800 zu bestellen = ~ 22%. Wenn ich jetzt 15% für ein 2010 bekäme, würde ich mir dass wieder überlegen...

Danke vorab.

Hi an den Rest,

viele haben hier geschrieben, welche Rahmengröße sie haben, aber nicht die eigene Größe und Schrittlänge.

Ich bin 174cm und Schrittlänge 79cm. Überlege jetzt, ob 16" oder 18". Eigentlich nehme ich in Zweifellieber ne Nummer kleiner. Habe momentan ein Canyon XC in S. 

Gruß - Mike


----------



## FWck (4. November 2009)

Ich glaube, 16" müsste dir sehr gut passen. Ich habe etwa die gleichen Maße und bin letzte Woche eins Probegefahren und das hat für mich sehr gut gepasst. Kompakt, aber man müsste ein wunderbares Handlig damit haben. Und an der Sattelstütze war auch noch sehr viel 'Luft' nach oben.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Mike5 (4. November 2009)

Hi Fabian,

danke fuer die Antwort! 

Leider kann ich das 16" hier in der Gegend nicht probefahren, also muss ich virtuell bestellen. Beim online Händler raten sie mir eher zu 18". Allerdings ist der Rechner genau dazwischen, und wenn ich die Wahl habe, würde ich eher die Nummer kleiner nehmen, so wars beim Canyon auch und passte. 

Allerdings ist das Cube in 16" nochmal kleiner als das Canyon und der Sprung zwischen 18 und 16" am größten (z.B. 25 mm Oberrohrlänge, zwischen 18" und 20" nur noch 15mm).

Gruß - Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo_78 (4. November 2009)

Hallo,

also ich fahre eine 2009´er Modell und ein 18 Zoll Rad. Bin 1.73 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 80cm. Ich muss sagen das ich super damit klar komme. Hast keine Chance das du mal ein 18 Zoll probe fahrst bevor dir ein 16 Zoll bestellst? 

Gruß Neo


----------



## ThunderRoad (4. November 2009)

Mike5 schrieb:


> Hi an den Rest,
> 
> viele haben hier geschrieben, welche Rahmengröße sie haben, aber nicht die eigene Größe und Schrittlänge.
> 
> Ich bin 174cm und Schrittlänge 79cm. Überlege jetzt, ob 16" oder 18". Eigentlich nehme ich in Zweifellieber ne Nummer kleiner. Habe momentan ein Canyon XC in S.



Bin selber 1,74, Schrittlänge 82cm. Für mich war klar, daß es das 18"er sein muss und mit der Standard-Sattelstütze sollte man auch nicht viel größer sein. Zu groß wird das 18er nicht sein, ist eher eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Fürs 18" spricht auch, daß man ohne große Klimmzüge einen normalen Flaschenhalter montieren und bedienen kann.


----------



## Mike5 (5. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

und erstmal Danke fuer die Tipps!

Ich habe gestern in 18" bestellt! 

Der Schritt zwischen 18 und 16 ist ziemlich gross. Das 18 hat die gleichen Abmasse wir das Specialized Stumpi was ich jetzt probe gefahren bin, und das passte gut. Und das 16 waere noch kleiner als das Canyon was ich jetzt habe, in 18 ist es nur etwas groesser.

Bin recht optimistisch, dass es gut passen wird!!

Ich berichte...

Und fuer 2199E doch echt 'nen Schnapper!

Mike


----------



## powderliner (5. November 2009)

@mike hast jetzt ein 09er oder 10er bestellt?


----------



## Bymike (5. November 2009)

Also ich habe auch das 2010er bestellt. In 16 Zoll. Habe das vorvorjahresmodell in 18 Zoll (wohl andere Geometrie) eine Woche lang probegefahren und musste den Sattel ein Stück nach vorn schieben um schmerzfrei fahren zu können. Außerdem kam mir das Bike zu wuchtig und träge vor (bin 1,73 m bei 68 kg).

Deshalb die Entscheidung zum kleineren Rahmen, obwohl ich den nie gefahren bin. Mir ist Eben die Handlichkeit auf schweren, verblockten trails sehr wichtig. Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon riesig drauf, das erste mal mit neuem Bike den Mt. Altissimo zu bezwingen!


----------



## Mike5 (5. November 2009)

Hi,

ne, ne, ein 2009!

Hm, mybike macht mich jetzt wieder nervös, ich mag es nämlich auch lieber handlich. Und unsere Daten sind frappierend ähnlich: 1.73 bei 67 kg.

Hm.

Aber 16" ist deutlich kleiner als 18".

Mike


----------



## Neo_78 (5. November 2009)

Nicht nervös machen lassen!! Nur freuen. 
Ich sag ja bin auch 1,73 bei 68kg und fahre 18".


----------



## derAndre (6. November 2009)

Ich bin 184cm, liebe es handlich und wendig und fahre deswegen 18" ;-)


----------



## Mike5 (6. November 2009)

Entscheidung getroffen!

18"

Warum?

Ich denke, ich kann beides fahren - habe aber gerade Bilder vom 16" gesehen. Nicht schön, sieht aus wie nen BMX...

Design gibt jetzt den Ausschlag!!

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slawo (6. November 2009)

@ derAndre
bist du mal so nett und verrätst mir diene schrittlänge? Danke dir.


----------



## derAndre (6. November 2009)

slawo schrieb:


> @ derAndre
> bist du mal so nett und verrätst mir diene schrittlänge? Danke dir.



Du Schlingel  84.


----------



## nullstein (6. November 2009)

Bin auch 1,84 mit ner Schrittlänge von 87cm und muss sagen, dass mir 18" zu klein war. Ich fühle mich auf meinem 20er pudelwohl. Was sagt uns das? Richtig! Das ist ne subjektive Sache und man kommt nicht um ne Probefahrt rum


----------



## nici93 (6. November 2009)

So, habe heute Flat's bestellt, nun kann das Stereo auch gerne kommen 

Achja: Größe 191cm, Schrittlänge ~87cm. Habe das 20" bestellt.


----------



## derAndre (6. November 2009)

nullstein schrieb:


> Bin auch 1,84 mit ner Schrittlänge von 87cm und muss sagen, dass mir 18" zu klein war. Ich fühle mich auf meinem 20er pudelwohl. Was sagt uns das? Richtig! Das ist ne subjektive Sache und man kommt nicht um ne Probefahrt rum



Das meine ich auch. Ne ordentliche Probefahrt (nicht mal eben ummen Block) ist das A und O!


----------



## cubeman2006 (9. November 2009)

Mike5 schrieb:


> Hi Cubeman,
> 
> was ist denn so ungefähr ein echt guter Preis? Wieviel % gab es?
> 
> ...



Hi Mike!
Ich wollte auch zuerst das 2009er günstig erhaschen
Da mein Händler das 2009er als THE ONE in 20" nicht mehr hatte, hat er mir das 2010er THE ONE für  2.350,- angeboten-da habe ich nicht mehr lange gezögert!

Auch "derAndre" hat sich nur positiv über sein Stereo geäußert und mir die letzten Zweifel beim Donnerstags-Ride (ist ja immer noch verdammt viel Kohle!) genommen.
Habe es leider noch nicht, freue mich aber tierisch drauf!!
Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeman2006 (9. November 2009)

Denke auch, dass es nicht nur auf die anatomischen Maße ankommt. 
-------
Der Eine fährt gerne verspielt und wählt den kleineren Rahmen(z.B.der Andre...und der kann's) der Andere fährt eher tourenlastig und mag den Komfort(ich) und bestellt sich den größeren Rahmen.

Bin 184cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 90cm!


----------



## derAndre (9. November 2009)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass es nicht nur auf die anatomischen Maße ankommt.
> ...
> Bin 184cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 90cm!



Und wie die variieren können sieht man gut an uns beiden. Gleiche Größe, völlig unterschiedliche Schrittlängen!

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Dein Rädchen! Zur Zeit falle ich Verletzungbedingt aus und eine ordentliche Flutlichtanlage fehlt auch noch für den Donnerstagsride. Aber Weihnachten naht ja mit großen Schritten. Danach bin ich mal wieder dabei.


----------



## 007ike (10. November 2009)

Für alle die nicht mehr warten wollen, verkaufe ein 2009er Stereo Rahmen in M, siehe meine Anzeigen.


----------



## Mike5 (10. November 2009)

Hi Cubeman,

darf ich fragen, welcher Händler das ist? Mein Arbeitskollege überlegr nämlich auch sich ein Stereo zuzulegen, da er auch 20" braucht und das bei H&S ausverkauft ist!

Danke - Mike


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (10. November 2009)

War heute bei meinem Händler. Nach einem Anruf bei Cube war klar, das Stereo ist fast ausverkauft! Nur noch das HPC R1 Carbon kann noch nachbestellt werden. Ansonsten werden nur noch die vorbestellten Räder ausgeliefert. Farbe spielt dabei keine Rolle! Also ich hoffe euere Händler haben genug vorbestellt.


----------



## cubeman2006 (10. November 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Und wie die variieren können sieht man gut an uns beiden. Gleiche Größe, völlig unterschiedliche Schrittlängen!
> 
> Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Dein Rädchen! Zur Zeit falle ich Verletzungbedingt aus und eine ordentliche Flutlichtanlage fehlt auch noch für den Donnerstagsride. Aber Weihnachten naht ja mit großen Schritten. Danach bin ich mal wieder dabei.



Hi Andre!
Dann drück' ich mal die Daumen, dass der Weihnachtsmann Dir 'ne gute Funzel bringt, damit wir
vielleicht bald wieder mal zusammen mit Jokomen(Jürgen) fahren können...dann ja vielleicht beide mit unseren STEREO'S??!!! 
Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## cubeman2006 (10. November 2009)

Mike5 schrieb:


> Hi Cubeman,
> 
> darf ich fragen, welcher Händler das ist? Mein Arbeitskollege überlegr nämlich auch sich ein Stereo zuzulegen, da er auch 20" braucht und das bei H&S ausverkauft ist!
> 
> Danke - Mike



Hallo Mike!
Mein Händler ist "Radsport Evertz" in Solinge(NRW)!
Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Enigma13 (12. November 2009)

Hi,

da hier im Thread einige zwischen dem AMS und dem Stereo schwanken und es nicht einmal erwähnt wurde, stellt sich mir eine Frage -was ist denn mit dem Sting? 
Sollte das nicht genau der Hybrid zwischen nem CC Fully und einem All-Mountain sein? Oder ist das Konzept völlig anders? Auf den ersten (eigentlich auch auf den 2ten^^) Blick sieht der 2010er Stereo Rahmen genau aus wie der vom Sting -bloß eben mit mehr Federweg.

Und weil jemand meinte das Stereo hätte den selben Rahmen wie 09:
Wenn ich mich nicht total irre war das 09er Stereo nicht aus Carbon und hat erst diese Season den Rahmen vom Sting verpasst bekommen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (12. November 2009)

Das Stereo in Carbon wurde ja zusätzlich zum bewährten in Aluminium aufgenommen und das Aluminium dürfte der gleiche Rahmen wie 2009 sein. Der HPC-Rahmen ist nicht einfach der des Sting mit mehr Federweg, sondern die Geometrie ist kürzer, der Lenkwinkel flacher bei gleicher Rahmenhöhe.


----------



## powderliner (13. November 2009)

Wie siehts denn hier mittlerweile aus. Hat von euch schon jemand ein 2010er Stereo in Empfang nehmen können oder gibts neuere Infos das es noch dauert? 
Mein Händler meinte eigentlich das sie diese Woche kommen, die AMS Linie kam wie von Cube an ihn Prophezeit in KW45.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (13. November 2009)

Ich kann nur berichten, das die bei meinem Händler für 1. Oktober datierten Stereos bis heute noch nicht da sind. Die für den 1. November bestellten natürlich auch noch nicht.


----------



## cubeman2006 (13. November 2009)

Habe heute für mein im September bestelltes Stereo von meinem Händler erfahren, dass es diesen Monat nichts mehr wird! Neuer Liefertermin laut Cube: 1/2010
Da ich bei dem schei** Wetter auch mit meinem Hardtail fahren kann, ist es nicht ganz so schlimm!
Hoffe nur, dass es spätestens zum Frühling da ist!!
Gruß


----------



## powderliner (14. November 2009)

sind ja tolle vorzeichen. also wirds den Monat bzw. dieses Jahr wohl nix mehr. Muss mal nächste Woche bei meinem spezi anrufen wie es aussieht...


----------



## cubeman2006 (14. November 2009)

Ja, ist echt blöd
Auch wenn man es jetzt nicht unbedingt braucht, hofft man ja doch, es unter den Weihnachtsbaum stellen zu können!!!
Vielleicht klappt es ja doch noch in 2009!!
Gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf....

@powerliner: sag' doch mal bescheid, was dein Händler zu der Lieferzeit so sagt!!!

Gruß 
Thorsten


----------



## powderliner (14. November 2009)

Meld mich wenn ich bei ihm war weiß aber nicht wies Zeitlich nächste Woche aussieht.


----------



## Mike5 (14. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach dem mich H&S versetzt hat und mir das 2009er nicht mehr liefern kann, habe ich jetzt das 2010er "The One" bestellt!

Jetzt habe ich eine Frage:

Habt ihr rausfinden können, ob das The One auch eine weiße Sattelstütze und/oder weißen Vorbau und/oder Lenker hat?

'Mein' Händler wollte nächste Woche bei Cube mal anrufen, wusstes ad hoc auch nicht. Vielleicht Ihr?

Gruß - Mike


----------



## nullstein (14. November 2009)

Das 09er The One hat ne weiße Stütze, schwarzen Lenker und Vorbau. Wobei das Weiß der Stütze relativ ist Trotz Paste und häufiger Pflege ist meine Stütze nicht mehr wirklich weiß (Bike ist ca. 8 Wochen alt). Aber wie sag ich immer so schön: Nur ein richtig schmutziges Stereo ist ein Glückliches


----------



## Mike5 (15. November 2009)

Dann mal sehen, wie die 2010 sind.

Denn die Sattelstütze in weiß finde ich schon echt scharf!

Wenn du sagst, dass die nicht mehr weiß ist: Denn eher dreckig oder löst sich der Lack ab? Dreckig ist ja kein Problem, Lack ab geht gar nicht... 

Gruß - Mike


----------



## nullstein (15. November 2009)

LAck ist nicht ab. Aber die Stütze wird mehrmals pro Ausfahrt ausgezogen und dann wieder eingeschoben. Und da während einer Ausfahrt meist Dreck ans Rad kommt, wirkt dieser dann prima als Schleifpaste. Also zerkratzt die Stütze. Und der tolle Look hält nicht lang vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeman2006 (15. November 2009)

Sattel(schwarz-weiß), Stütze + Vorbau weiß,
siehe
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/stereo-white_id_35855_.htm

Gruß


----------



## nullstein (15. November 2009)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> Sattel(schwarz-weiß), Stütze + Vorbau weiß,
> siehe
> http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/stereo-white_id_35855_.htm
> 
> Gruß



Aber doch nur bei dem R1 oder?


----------



## Mike5 (15. November 2009)

Denke auch, dass das ggf nur für das R1 gilt, denn das abgebildete Rad hat eine XTR ´Kurbel und ist damit das R1. 

Bilder von dem Stereo mit XT Kurbel ist leider nicht zu finden.

Aber der Händler hat schon angeboten, die Lenker/Vorbaueinheit nach Wunsch zu ändern. 

Mike


----------



## clemestino (16. November 2009)

war heute bei meinem Händler, kann das r1 morgen abholen ;-)


----------



## nici93 (16. November 2009)

clemestino schrieb:


> war heute bei meinem Händler, kann das r1 morgen abholen ;-)



Echt jetzt? 
Aber schon ein 2010er, oder?


----------



## powderliner (16. November 2009)

hui
na da ruf ich doch heut gleich mal noch an vielleicht hat er mein RX auch schon und hat vergessen anzurufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemestino (16. November 2009)

ja ich kanns kaum abwarten!!


----------



## cubeman2006 (16. November 2009)

nullstein schrieb:


> Aber doch nur bei dem R1 oder?



Uuup, ja, das kann sein! Sorry!

Egal: geiles Bike


----------



## cubeman2006 (16. November 2009)

clemestino schrieb:


> war heute bei meinem Händler, kann das r1 morgen abholen ;-)




Dann bist Du bestimmt HÄNDLER und gönnst Dir das Erste, oder?? 

Schreib' bite mal, wenn Du deins hast!! Damit wir mal ordentlich Druck bei unseren Händlern machen können!! 

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Motz82 (16. November 2009)

Mein Händler hat heut bei Cube angerufen. Die Stereo, zumindest die The One Modelle, kommen erst im Januar. Mal schaun wann sie wirklich kommen!


----------



## clemestino (17. November 2009)

bin kein händler, hab ende september bestellt! wenns klappt lade ich heute abend ein foto hoch 
bis dann!


----------



## Motz82 (17. November 2009)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt obs klappt. Vielleicht werden auch die R1 Modelle eher ausgeliefert.... Wer weiß!!! Kannst deinen Händler ja mal fragen ob er auch ein "The One" bestellt hat und ob dieses auch schon mitgeliefert wurde.


----------



## powderliner (17. November 2009)

So aussage von Cube gegenüber meinem Händler sind 2 Wochen fürs RX...
Es hieß auch schonmal mitte Oktober... 
naja ich kanns/muss es abwarten. 
Wenn man so ins Canyon Nachbarforum schaut habens die dieses Jahr wohl Logistisch besser drauf und liefern sogar früher als geplant aus...


----------



## clemestino (17. November 2009)

das stereo ist da! war das einzigste. Fotos folgen...


----------



## clemestino (17. November 2009)

Hier die Fotos


----------



## Motz82 (17. November 2009)

Glückwunsch "du arsch"   

viel Spaß damit!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemestino (17. November 2009)

danke den hab ich


----------



## FWck (17. November 2009)

Glückwunsch 

Welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## cubeman2006 (17. November 2009)

Sieht echt geil aus!!!!
Viel Spaß damit

Platze fast vor Neid!


----------



## clemestino (17. November 2009)

16" bei 1,70


----------



## Ralle-Roxheim (17. November 2009)

Hy Clemestino,

geiles Bike. Gute Fotos. Wir sollten es am Samstag ausgiebig testen. Darfst dir auch 
deine 1. Würfel Tour aussuchen.
Gruß aus der Pfalz


----------



## powderliner (18. November 2009)

Na das weckt hoffnung das an den 2 Wochen was wahres dran ist. der Rahmen ist bei mir ja derselbe (farblich) nur die schlechtere Ausstattung...

Glückwunsch natürlich...


----------



## Bymike (18. November 2009)

Auch von mir ein neidvolles "du Arsch" 

Meines trifft auch in ein paar Wochen ein, habs auch in 16 Zoll als RX. 

Das schaut ja wirklich richtig handlich aus! 
Fährt es sich denn auch so? 

Man man man... freu ich mich!


----------



## coastalwolf (18. November 2009)

...Cuber scheint ja richtig etwas gelernt zu haben....ich musste auf mein 2009er Stereo bis Mitte April warten.


----------



## clemestino (18. November 2009)

komme leider erst am wochenende zum testen
werd dann aber berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (18. November 2009)

Was mich interessieren würde: 

Wie groß ist denn der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den zwei Rahmengrößen 16 und 18 Zoll? 
Meiner Logik nach sollte da ja schon eine Gewichtsdifferenz da sein, oder?

Ich meine natürlich den Alurahmen. Hat schonmal jemand beide Bikes gewogen?


----------



## clemestino (18. November 2009)

meins wiegt 12,7 kg bei 16"


----------



## crebiker (19. November 2009)

hallo
bin 1.90 gross und wiege 90 kg 
weiss nicht genau welche rahmengrösse ich beim
cube stereo nehmen soll 20" oder 22"
kann mir jemand einen guten tipp geben
danke im voraus ...
[Bearbeiten] [Antwort] [!!]


----------



## Organspänder (19. November 2009)

Guten Morgen 

meiner einer fährt bei 1,98m das 2008 Stereo in 20" 
2009 u. 2010 Stereo fallen glaub ich ein wenig kompakter aus


----------



## coastalwolf (19. November 2009)

Organspänder schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> meiner einer fährt bei 1,98m das 2008 Stereo in 20"
> 2009 u. 2010 Stereo fallen glaub ich ein wenig kompakter aus


 
Die 2009/10er sind eher etwas gestreckter geworden in der Sitzposition. Bei Deiner Größe ist aber 20" aus meiner Sicht definitiv zu klein.


----------



## captain_j (19. November 2009)

crebiker schrieb:


> hallo
> bin 1.90 gross und wiege 90 kg
> weiss nicht genau welche rahmengrösse ich beim
> cube stereo nehmen soll 20" oder 22"
> ...




Ich denke das 20" dürfte reichen, das Ding ist dann zwar auf der "kleinen Seite" aber das schadet beim Stereo eh nicht.
Ich bin 1,99 groß, fahre das 09 Modell in 22" und ist auch eher zu klein, ist aber bergab dadurch super wendig und man hats spielerisch im Griff, bergauf lass ich die Stütze halt ganz raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderliner (19. November 2009)

Bin ca.1,87 mit SL89 und hab mir auch das 20er bestellt. Fahre derzeit sogar nen noch kürzeren Hardtailrahmen mit 585er oberohr und komm super damit zurecht.


----------



## gempenturm (19. November 2009)

Grüezi aus der Schweiz
Fahre zur Zeit noch das Cube CC, bis mein Mitte Oktober bestelltes Cube Stereo 2010 Mitte Dezember eintrifft -> bin noch  Positiv, dass das so mal wird, auch wenn der versprochene Termin 'ohne Gewähr' ist. Habe ja schon manches gehört was die lange Lieferzeit betrifft  !!! Ist auch mein erstes Stereo und Fully zugleich. Auch ich würde mich über eure Erfahrungen freuen
Es grüsst Gempenturm






cubeman2006 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Habe mir letzte Woche das 2010er Stereo in 20" bestellt, nachdem ich das 2009er nicht mehr in 20" und Lackierung "black'white" bekommen konnte.
> Wer hat sich auch das *echt geile Teil *bestellt??
> 
> ...


----------



## clemestino (22. November 2009)

habe die erst ausfahrt hinter mir.
klettert sauber und bergab ein traum!!


----------



## peter_schuetz (23. November 2009)

Ich habe mir letzten Freitag das Stereo The One, schwarz, 20'' bestellt.

Mein Bikehändler sagte mir nach Rücksprache mit Cube, dass das 2010er Stereo The One in schwarz eigendlich schon nichtmehr lieferbar sei.
Er habe sich in eine Warteliste eintragen lassen, ob das Bike überhaupt noch 2010 konnt könne er nicht sagen. 

Als Alternative hat er das R1 bestellt, zum downgraden !!!

Ein 2010er Bike ist Ende November ausverkauft? Kann das sein? Bin ich im falschen Film?


----------



## pinocchi0 (23. November 2009)

das gleiche hat mir mein händler auch erzählt. er hat auch stereos usw bestellt aber die aus. er kommt nun auf die warteliste, bzw würde er beforzugt behandelt, wenn er "mehr" räder von cube bestellen würde. cube hat anscheind gerade erst eine weitere montagehalle in betrieb genommen, aber das hilft nichts.

schon komisch. klar für ein produzenten ist das angenehm nichts auf halde zu produzieren, aber cube verliert schon einiges an kunden wegen mangelnder verfügbarkeit einiger modelle.


----------



## Glücki (24. November 2009)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Die 2009/10er sind eher etwas gestreckter geworden in der Sitzposition.



1) Welche Veränderungen gibt es beim Stereo von den 2010er-Modellen gegenüber dem Vorjahr? Gibt es überhaupt welche?

2) Stimmt das, dass sich die Geometrie verändert hat? Sind die Veränderungen irgendwo dokumentiert?

Danke!


----------



## derAndre (24. November 2009)

Glücki schrieb:


> 1) Welche Veränderungen gibt es beim Stereo von den 2010er-Modellen gegenüber dem Vorjahr? Gibt es überhaupt welche?
> 
> 2) Stimmt das, dass sich die Geometrie verändert hat? Sind die Veränderungen irgendwo dokumentiert?
> 
> Danke!



Die Werte beider Jahrgänge sind gleich. Von der Sitzrohrlänge bis Tretlagerhöhe zur Nabenachse. Alles gleich. Der 2009er Katalog ist auf der Seite noch zu finden: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Kataloge-2009_id_31281_.htm Der 2008 leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Bymike (24. November 2009)

Die einzige Veränderung sind 15cm federweg an der Gabel im Vergleich zu den 14cm im vorjahresmodell


----------



## FWck (24. November 2009)

Und die Ausstattung ist halt stellenweise leicht geändert, wie z.B. die Namensgebende Bremsanlage.


----------



## powderliner (25. November 2009)

clemestino schrieb:


> Hier die Fotos Anhang anzeigen 176330
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 176331



Und hats mittlerweile noch jemand? oder ist clemestino noch immer der einzige im forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gempenturm (25. November 2009)

Kann mir auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das ein 2010 Modell (zur Zeit?!) nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Cube ist zwar für ihre lange Lieferzeit bei einigen Modellen anscheinend bekannt und berüchtigt.... aber ausverkauft?

Für uns als Kunde ein Aergerniss so lange auf ein so tolles Teil zu warten (Ich hoffe immer noch es lohnt sich)... aber was sagen die Händler dazu? Müss für die auch ein Aergerniss sein. Das angestrebte Budget und Gewinn kann aufgrund den langen Wartezeiten infolge abgesprungener Kunden etc. gar nicht realisiert werden!

Na ja


----------



## mitm_radl_do (25. November 2009)

Servus,

seit ein paar Wochen lese ich hier mit...

In der Woche nach der Eurobike´09 hab ich n 2010er Stereo "The One" in schwarz, mit nem 18er Rahmen bestellt.
Meinem Händler wurde dann gleich ein Auslieferungstermin von Anfang Oktober genannt. Naja, ich hab mir gedacht, dass das n bissl blauäugig sein würde... 

Der Auslieferungstermin wurde nach Mitte Oktober, dann auf Ende Oktober verschoben. Anfang November vertrösteten die CUBE`ler meinen Händler und mich immer wochenweise...
Heute wurde uns auf telefonisches Nachfragen gesagt, dass ein Montageauftrag für mein Stereo bereits konkret vorliege, das Bike in den nächsten Tagen montiert wird und ich es nächste Woche mein Eigen nennen könnte. 
Naja, so recht glauben tu ich´s noch nicht, ich halte euch am Laufenden... 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Tice (25. November 2009)

Habe mein AMS HPC aus finanziellen Gründen stornieren müssen. Eigentliche hätte es diese Woche montiert und ausgeliefert werden sollen. Der Liefertermin hat sich jetz aber auf Ende Februar verschoben. Naja, ich ärgere mich ja nun eher das ichs gar nicht krieg anstatt zwei Monate später. Leider : (


----------



## NexusMP (25. November 2009)

Hi Leutz 
Also habe heute mal eure Posts durchstöbert und muss sagen ich will mittlerweile auch immer schneller ein STEREO haben!!! Ich bin schon ne ganze Weile am gucken, was denn für mich so das richtige wäre und bin momentan beim Stereo angekommen. Ich bin 1,73 Groß (SL=75cm) und werde in Kürze ein 18" Probefahren.

Ich bin allerdings noch unentschlossen ob es ein RX oder ein THE ONE wird. Preislich würde ich eigentlich eher zum RX tendieren. Oder Empfehlt ihr mir etwas anderes? Da ich Fully-Neuling bin, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sich die rund 500 Euro mehrpreis (laut Internetangaben) für mich wirklich bemerkbar machen??? Was sagen die Fachmänner dazu?

Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem Kauf noch bis zum nächsten Frühling warten... aber wenn man hier mal so die Vorfreude mit anderen Teilen kann und dann noch der Neid gegenüber der Glücklichen 2010er-Besitzer dazukommt ') ... ich denke ich werde es mir wohl auch schon eher bestellen^^ Wann es dann ankommt ist natürlich die andere Sache 


greez, Nexus aus Dresden


----------



## Bymike (25. November 2009)

Du solltest auf jeden Fall auch mal nach ner Probefahrt mit nem 16er schauen. 
Wir haben beide annähernd die gleichen Daten. Und das 18er Stereo konnte ich nur mit starkem nach vorn schieben des Sattels halbwegs bequem (davor: Rückenschmerzen) fahren. Aber das ist wohl ne individuelle Angelegenheit. 

Aber MIR ging es auf jeden Fall so, dass ich mir ziemlich verloren auf dem recht großen, schwerfälligen Bike vorkam. Jetzt freue ich mich, in wenigen Wochen auf dem 16er RX Platz nehmen zu dürfen.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. November 2009)

gempenturm schrieb:


> Kann mir auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das ein 2010 Modell (zur Zeit?!) nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Cube ist zwar für ihre lange Lieferzeit bei einigen Modellen anscheinend bekannt und berüchtigt.... aber ausverkauft?
> 
> Für uns als Kunde ein Aergerniss so lange auf ein so tolles Teil zu warten (Ich hoffe immer noch es lohnt sich)... aber was sagen die Händler dazu? Müss für die auch ein Aergerniss sein. Das angestrebte Budget und Gewinn kann aufgrund den langen Wartezeiten infolge abgesprungener Kunden etc. gar nicht realisiert werden!
> 
> Na ja



Na ja, es ist halt so, das die Händler ihr vorbestelltes Kontingent bekommen. Also wenn dein Händler genügend Räder vorbestellt hat wirst du dort auch eines bekommen. Nur eben nimmt Cube keine neuen Bestellung der Händler für das Stereo mehr an (einzige Ausnahme war vor ca. 2 Wochen noch das HPC R1 Carbon welches noch nachbestellbar war). Es ist auch egal ob schwarz oder weiß, liegt also wohl nicht allein am Rahmen.


----------



## NexusMP (1. Dezember 2009)

Was ist denn hier los? Seit Tagen keine neuen Schreibsel? Naja, dann hinterlasse ich mal was ')

Ich habe mir heute mein Stereo RX (16") bestellt!!!^^

Ich war heute im örtlichen Fahrradhädler, bin das 2008er Stereo gefahren und muss sagen: DER HAMMER
Schon die "alte" Variante war bombig (wenn man bisher nur ein 0 8 15 Stadtrad kennt^^) und da darf man auf das 2010er gespannt sein...

Liefertermin ist jedenfalls erst Ende Januar, was ja nicht anders zu erwarten war. Fotos kommen, sobald mein Stereo da ist.


Bis dahin erstmal muntere Berichte von den schon vorhandenen glücklichen Besitzern^^
Greez, Nexus


----------



## monkey10 (2. Dezember 2009)

NexusMP schrieb:


> ...bin das 2008er Stereo gefahren und muss sagen: DER HAMMER
> Schon die "alte" Variante war bombig (wenn man bisher nur ein 0 8 15 Stadtrad kennt^^) und da darf man auf das 2010er gespannt sein...



Habe das 08er Stereo ein paar Tage an meinen Hometrails testen können und war ebenfalls seeehr begeistert. Hab dann auch beim Händler das 2009er probegefahren - das fühlt sich ganz anders an (das 2010 ist ja von der Geo gleich).

Heißt nicht, dass das 09/10er Stereo ein schlechteres Bike ist. Wird jedenfalls ein gewaltiger Sprung wenns bisher nur eine Stadtschl...e gefahren bist.

Was mich jetzt aber wirklich interessieren würde: *Welcher Händler hat in seinem Sortiment noch immer ein (neues) 08er Stereo rumstehen?*


----------



## Organspänder (2. Dezember 2009)

Was mich jetzt aber wirklich interessieren würde: *Welcher Händler hat in seinem Sortiment noch immer ein (neues) 08er Stereo rumstehen?* 

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht mein Händler hat noch ein 08 Stereo in Milky Orange mit XT Ausstattung u. ner RS Pike zu stehen
Ist er wohl nicht los geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderliner (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenn da einen in Biberach: schwarz eloxiert und sage und schreibe um 200â¬ reduziert. Sprich minimal guenstiger wie das RX das ich bei nem anderen hier in der Ecke bestellt hab.


----------



## Tice (2. Dezember 2009)

Jipieh. Bin gestern ein 09er Stereo K18 probegefahren, dass dann auch mal auf mich abgestimmt war. Und siehe gefällt mir tatsächlich besser als schnödes Hardteil zu fahren.
Das Teil stand da in Blck n White rum und war 300 Euro reduziert. Da hab ich nich lange überlegt und es eingesteckt! 
2010er Modelle sollen laut Aussage zweier unterschiedlicher Händler wohl erst im Februar geliefert werden.


----------



## powderliner (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub ich gehs dann mal abbestellen. bzw. ihm ne frist setzen. Danach pack ich mir die Kohle und geh durch die läden und kauf was was auf lager ist.


----------



## NexusMP (2. Dezember 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt aber wirklich interessieren wÃ¼rde: *Welcher HÃ¤ndler hat in seinem Sortiment noch immer ein (neues) 08er Stereo rumstehen?*



Klar ist es nicht das Neuste Modell.
Aber als Testrad fÃ¼r Kunden, finde ich das doch Top. (Zumindest wenn sie kaum Fahrerfahrung haben und erstmal testen wollen, ob ein Fully was fÃ¼r sie ist)
Hier in Dresden war jedenfalls ein scheiÃ Wetter und da war ich froh, dass die mir Ã¼berhaupt ein Rad gegeben haben ')

@ powderline: Das Stereo, was ich gestern testen durfte wÃ¼rden die fÃ¼r 1990â¬ Ã¼ber den Tisch schieben. Aber gibt man da nicht lieber 300 Euro mehr aus und bekommt Neuware?^^ Immerhin sieht es bei der Lieferung schick aus^^

greez, Nexus


----------



## powderliner (2. Dezember 2009)

mir gings eher darum das ich beim anderen händler das 2010er in adäquater austattung zum selben preis bekomme ;-)


----------



## clemestino (2. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab beim 2010  500â¬ Rabatt bekommen. Da sind 300â¬ beim alten nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderliner (2. Dezember 2009)

clemestino schrieb:


> Also ich hab beim 2010  500 Rabatt bekommen. Da sind 300 beim alten nix



wären beim r1 auch drin gewesen da ichs aber beim RX belasse sinds nur 300.-


----------



## clemestino (2. Dezember 2009)

Aber fürs 2010, für ein älteres muss mehr drin sein


----------



## powderliner (3. Dezember 2009)

Ja logisch. Der besagte Händler hätte mir auch ein 2009er für den Listenpreis verkauft.
Von daher bin ich froh das das Cube Händler Netz hier recht eng ist.


----------



## Tice (3. Dezember 2009)

Habe halt noch auf Zubehör (Helm, Luftpumpe, Schockpumpe, Topeak Alien Tool, Handschuhe etc.) ca 100 Euro Rabatt gekriegt und das Muddyboard war noch umsonst. Von daher geht das OK würd ich sagen.

@clemestino: das du fürn 2010er 500 euro Rabatt kriegst liegt wohl daran dass Du dort Stammkunde bist. Oder hast Du son gutes Verhandlungstalent?


----------



## cubeman2006 (3. Dezember 2009)

powderliner schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich gehs dann mal abbestellen. bzw. ihm ne frist setzen. Danach pack ich mir die Kohle und geh durch die läden und kauf was was auf lager ist.



Meinst Du, das mit der Frist setzen bringt was?? Ich glaube, dein Händler kann am wenigesten für die lange Lieferzeit!

Hab' mein THE ONE 2010 Ende September bestellt und wurde auch schon mehrmals vertröstet. Nun soll es(angeblich) im Januar kommen!!??

Hey, abbestellen gilt nicht!
Du wirst Dich schwarz ärgern, wenn Du ein anderes Bike bestellst, überleg's dir nochmal!!
Ich freu mich riesig drauf...und hey, schau' mal aus dem Fenster...direkt so richtig einsauen will ich es auch nicht!
Jage bis dahin lieber mein Hardtail durch den Matsch!
Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## cubeman2006 (3. Dezember 2009)

Tice schrieb:


> Habe halt noch auf Zubehör (Helm, Luftpumpe, Schockpumpe, Topeak Alien Tool, Handschuhe etc.) ca 100 Euro Rabatt gekriegt und das Muddyboard war noch umsonst. Von daher geht das OK würd ich sagen.
> 
> @clemestino: das du fürn 2010er 500 euro Rabatt kriegst liegt wohl daran dass Du dort Stammkunde bist. Oder hast Du son gutes Verhandlungstalent?



Habe auch von  2799,- ohne Schwierigkeiten auf 2.350,- gehandelt, inkl. Muddy für das THE ONE


----------



## cubeman2006 (3. Dezember 2009)

Tice schrieb:


> Jipieh. Bin gestern ein 09er Stereo K18 probegefahren, dass dann auch mal auf mich abgestimmt war. Und siehe gefällt mir tatsächlich besser als schnödes Hardteil zu fahren.
> Das Teil stand da in Blck n White rum und war 300 Euro reduziert. Da hab ich nich lange überlegt und es eingesteckt!
> 2010er Modelle sollen laut Aussage zweier unterschiedlicher Händler wohl erst im Februar geliefert werden.



 hattest Du nicht erst dein AMS storniert???
Gruß


----------



## powderliner (3. Dezember 2009)

Klar kann der Händler nix dafür. Was anderes würde ich dann nicht bestellen sondern das Geld in Bar mitnehmen und das Kaufen was vorort wäre und meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Auf der anderen Seite kann ichs im moment eh nicht richtig ausführen da ich doch eher ein Warmduscher bin und Zinsen bringt das Geld auf der Bank ja auch.

Die Preise hängen momentan wohl damit zusammen das die Bikes in der Regel aus der Vororder kommen und die Händler daher mehr Spielraum haben. Die Preise für The One und R1 sehen bei meinem Händler nämlich genauso aus. ;-)


----------



## mitm_radl_do (3. Dezember 2009)

Servus Gemeinde,

ein paar Tage nach der Eurobike bestellt, heute vom Händler geholt:
CUBE Stereo "TheOne" in schwarz... 








































Das Bike soll Weihnachten noch unter den Christbaum kommen, eine kleine Proberunde hab ich heute Nachmittag aber fahren müßen....
Alles bestens... 

Ich wünsche Allen die auf ihre Bestellung warten, dass es nicht mehr zu lange dauert...

Beste Grüße


----------



## derAndre (3. Dezember 2009)

ja sauber! Sieht gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (3. Dezember 2009)

Sehr, sehr chick

Ist das ein 18" oder ein 16"? Ich warte auch auf mein The One, allerings in weiß... Hoffe es kommt auch schon bald

Grüße


----------



## powderliner (3. Dezember 2009)

Geil das Weckt Hoffnung... Gratuliere...


----------



## mitm_radl_do (3. Dezember 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> ja sauber! Sieht gut aus!


Danke, danke...


whigger schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr chickIst das ein 18" oder ein 16"? Grüße


Ist ein 18er...



powderliner schrieb:


> Geil das Weckt Hoffnung... Gratuliere...


Ja, ich mein dass das mit der Lieferung nicht so schlimm ist wie im letzten Jahr, und ich wünsche euch das auch...


----------



## RSR2K (4. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

sehr schön,danke für die pics.Von der rot eloxierten The ONE bin ich doch ein wenig positiv überrascht,dacht die kommt in schwarz.Das nervt mich ein wenig an Cube das sie die bikes nicht in den einzelnen Austtatungen und Farben vorstellen.

Ik freu mir!


Mfg


----------



## cubeman2006 (4. Dezember 2009)

...mir ist gerade schlecht vor Blutarmut und Neid!!
Geiles Teil!!!
Fällt sicher schwer nicht mit zu fahren, oder???

Gruß
Thorsten



mitm_radl_do schrieb:


> Servus Gemeinde,
> 
> ein paar Tage nach der Eurobike bestellt, heute vom Händler geholt:
> CUBE Stereo "TheOne" in schwarz...
> ...


----------



## derAndre (5. Dezember 2009)

mitm_radl_do schrieb:


> Servus Gemeinde,
> 
> ein paar Tage nach der Eurobike bestellt, heute vom Händler geholt:
> CUBE Stereo "TheOne" in schwarz...
> ...



Täuscht das oder könntest Du die Reihenfolge von Schalt- und Bremshebel ändern? Also Bremshebel nach innen und Schalthebel nach außen. Das würde ich würde bei mir so gerne machen aber der XT-Schalthebel mit seiner riesigen Ganganzeige verhindert es. Ein Finger reicht bei der Bremse völlig aber das geht nicht solange der Hebel so weit außen ist, denn dann zieht man den Hebel und klemmt sich den Stinkefinger.

Viele Grüße
der André


----------



## RSR2K (5. Dezember 2009)

-Die Ganganzeige kannst Du doch abmontieren.


mfg


----------



## cubeman2006 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hi Andre!
Noch zufrieden mit deinem Stereo??
Ich muss mich wohl, so wie es im Moment aussieht, noch mindestens  bis Januar gedulden!!

Fährst Du im Moment gar nicht??

Gruß
Thorsten



derAndre schrieb:


> Täuscht das oder könntest Du die Reihenfolge von Schalt- und Bremshebel ändern? Also Bremshebel nach innen und Schalthebel nach außen. Das würde ich würde bei mir so gerne machen aber der XT-Schalthebel mit seiner riesigen Ganganzeige verhindert es. Ein Finger reicht bei der Bremse völlig aber das geht nicht solange der Hebel so weit außen ist, denn dann zieht man den Hebel und klemmt sich den Stinkefinger.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> der André


----------



## mitm_radl_do (5. Dezember 2009)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> Fällt sicher schwer nicht mit zu fahren, oder???
> 
> Gruß
> Thorsten


Frag mich mal, wo ich heute Nachmittag war...
... auf m Bike 


derAndre schrieb:


> Täuscht das oder könntest Du die Reihenfolge von Schalt- und Bremshebel ändern? Also Bremshebel nach innen und Schalthebel nach außen. Das würde ich würde bei mir so gerne machen aber der XT-Schalthebel mit seiner riesigen Ganganzeige verhindert es. Ein Finger reicht bei der Bremse völlig aber das geht nicht solange der Hebel so weit außen ist, denn dann zieht man den Hebel und klemmt sich den Stinkefinger.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> der André



Das kann ich so oder so machen...
In nem Thread zur Formula "TheOne" hab ich von der Tauscherei auch schon mal gelesen, ich muß aber erst mal selber probiern was mir am Besten passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeman2006 (6. Dezember 2009)

...so is richtig!
Und, bist Du zufrieden mit dem Stereo??
Was hast Du vorher gefahren??
Gruß



mitm_radl_do schrieb:


> Frag mich mal, wo ich heute Nachmittag war...
> ... auf m Bike
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThomasAC (6. Dezember 2009)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> ...so is richtig!
> Und, bist Du zufrieden mit dem Stereo??
> Was hast Du vorher gefahren??
> Gruß



wenn ich kurz dazwischen darf:



> nach vier Jahren auf einem BERGAMONT Evolve7.5 bike ich seit Dezember 2009 mit einem CUBE Stereo "The One" durch die Gegend...
> 
> die FOX32 Talas mit 150mm und der FOX RP23 schlucken schön was weg,
> bei der FORMULA "The One" reicht der kleine Finger zum Bremsen,
> ...




Quelle: http://www.alpenx-xl.de/alpenxxl/bikes/bikes.html


----------



## Tice (6. Dezember 2009)

@cubeman2006:
ja ich hab mir jetz ein 09er Stereo zugelegt. Habe kurz nach Weihnachten Geburtstag und das ganze Geld für das Bike genommen. In Anbetrachtet meiner momentanen Arbeitslosigkeit zwar etwas irrational, aber nach der Probefahrt musste ich es einfach haben. Zudem will ich ja mal hoffen, dass ich nicht allzu lange in den Seilen hänge.
Gestern habe ich meine erste richtige Fahrt absolviert und bin begeistert.


----------



## cubeman2006 (6. Dezember 2009)

Danke für den kurzen Zwischenbericht!!!
Muss ja leider noch bis 1/2010 warten!

Gruß




ThomasAC schrieb:


> wenn ich kurz dazwischen darf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cubeman2006 (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi Tice!
...das nenn' ich cool...!!!
Wenn der Rubel bald wieder bei dir rollt(ich drück' mal fest beide Daumen!) dann wirst Du die Entscheidung bestimmt nicht bereuen!
Wie war denn die erste Ausfahrt??
Gruß



Tice schrieb:


> @cubeman2006:
> ja ich hab mir jetz ein 09er Stereo zugelegt. Habe kurz nach Weihnachten Geburtstag und das ganze Geld für das Bike genommen. In Anbetrachtet meiner momentanen Arbeitslosigkeit zwar etwas irrational, aber nach der Probefahrt musste ich es einfach haben. Zudem will ich ja mal hoffen, dass ich nicht allzu lange in den Seilen hänge.
> Gestern habe ich meine erste richtige Fahrt absolviert und bin begeistert.


----------



## mitm_radl_do (6. Dezember 2009)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> Was hast Du vorher gefahren??
> Gruß


Hi, das hat sich ja erledigt... 
[email protected]

Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Stereo, mir fällt auf, dass ich auf dem neuen Radl viel kompakter sitze, und das Stereo sehr viel wendiger ist als das Bergamont.
Eigentlich kann man die beiden Bikes gar nicht miteinander vergleichen...
Ist ne ganz andere Klasse, ausstattungsmäßig, von der Geometrie her, leider auch ne andere Preisklasse, aber egal...
Das Stereo ist die Euros wert.

Heute wurde es auch schon recht eingesaut... glänzt aber schon wieder, kommt ja noch als  unter den Christbaum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (7. Dezember 2009)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> Hi Andre!
> Noch zufrieden mit deinem Stereo??
> Ich muss mich wohl, so wie es im Moment aussieht, noch mindestens  bis Januar gedulden!!
> 
> ...


Hey Thorsten,

an dem Fahrrad gibt es nix auszusetzen. Das rockt und ist im Grunde ideal für mich, wobei ich beim nächsten mal doch eher zu nem Fritzz greifen w(ü)erde. Bis dahin (fünf Jahre) werde ich das Stereo und mich mal an unsere Grenzen bringen. Im Moment bin ein wenig vom Verletzungspech verfolgt. Erst hat mich ne Schleimbeutelentzündung in der Schulter und dann eine Bänderdehnung im oberen Sprunggelenkt für je 14 Tage ausgeschaltet. Ich bin halt keine 19 mehr, hehe. In den nächsten Wochen werde ich wohl auch noch ein wenig kürzer treten, denn in der Weihnachtszeit fordert die Familie ihren Tribut und meine wird ja dieses Jahr noch um ein Mitglied erweitert.



			
				RSR2K schrieb:
			
		

> -Die Ganganzeige kannst Du doch abmontieren.


Da werde ich mich mal nach umschauen. Das wäre wirklich klasse.


----------



## Althomax (7. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

habe am Freitag ein Stereo Elixir bestellt...Liefertermin für ENDE Februar..mal sehen ob´s klappt.

Gruß
Althomax


----------



## pinocchi0 (7. Dezember 2009)

xt ganganzeige zu entfernen ist supereinfach. einfach die schraube lösen, vorsichtig aushaken und dann den deckel, der sich in der innenseite der ganzanzeige befindet, draufklicken und festschrauben.

hab meine auch entfernt. schau ich nie drauf und ich brauchte den platz =)


----------



## cubeman2006 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Andre!
Das freut mich für Dich(EUCH)!
Vielleicht drehen wir ja dann im kommenden Jahr mal wieder 'ne Runde mit Jürgen(Jokomen) zusammen!
Bis dahin: Alles Gute!!!


----------



## derAndre (7. Dezember 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> xt ganganzeige zu entfernen ist supereinfach. einfach die schraube lösen, vorsichtig aushaken und dann den deckel, der sich in der innenseite der ganzanzeige befindet, draufklicken und festschrauben.
> 
> hab meine auch entfernt. schau ich nie drauf und ich brauchte den platz =)



Hell yeah, das nenne ich mal mitgedacht. Sauber Shimano! Klasse Idee mit dem Deckel auf der Innenseite! Ich hab's mir nicht nur angeschaut, sondern gleich umgebaut. Ich bin begeistert! Nun konnte ich endlich die Bremse so einstellen wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. 






Das schaut doch gleich viel aufgeräumter aus!





Fazit: Funktioniert besser und sieht auch noch besser aus. Besser geht's eigentlich nicht. Die Anzeige werde ich kaum vermissen. 

Jetzt sitzte ich mal so richtig auf heißen Kohlen und will raus in den Wald damit.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.

@Thorsten: ich bin sicher, wir werden nächstes Jahr Gelegenheit bekommen mit unseren Würfeln gemeinsam die lokalen Trails zu surfen.

Bis dann
der André


----------



## Bymike (9. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir tut sich auch langsam was. 
Das erste 2010er Stereo steht schon beim Händler, und bei meinem könnte es auch klappen, 
dass es den ersten Baumkontakt in unserem Wohnzimmer zelebrieren darf


----------



## Motz82 (10. Dezember 2009)

Bymike schrieb:


> Bei mir tut sich auch langsam was.
> Das erste 2010er Stereo steht schon beim Händler, und bei meinem könnte es auch klappen,
> dass es den ersten Baumkontakt in unserem Wohnzimmer zelebrieren darf




Hey,welches Stereo steht bei deinem Händler schon??? Welches Modell und was für eine Farbe hat es??? 
Mein Kenntnisstand bezüglich des Liefertermins für das weiß/schwarze "The One" sind immer noch Januar!!!


----------



## cubeman2006 (10. Dezember 2009)

Motz82 schrieb:


> Hey,welches Stereo steht bei deinem Händler schon??? Welches Modell und was für eine Farbe hat es???
> Mein Kenntnisstand bezüglich des Liefertermins für das weiß/schwarze "The One" sind immer noch Januar!!!



Die Info habe ich leider auch für mein bestelltes THE ONE, Januar soll es kommen...rechne aber nicht damit, wird bestimmt wieder verschoben!!
Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Bymike (10. Dezember 2009)

ich würde euch gerne angenehmere Infos geben, aber im Laden stand leider ein RX.
(welches ich auch bestellt habe)
Ich hoffe doch sehr dass wir nicht mehr allzu lange warten müssen


----------



## powderliner (10. Dezember 2009)

juhu mein Händler hat heut angerufen. Der LTD Rahmen meiner Freundin ist bereits da. Zum Stereo RX meinte er das es nächste Woche kommen sollten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hab mich immer noch nicht durchringen können ob Cube Stereo the one oder Specialized Stumpjumper Expert (beides 2010'er). 

Ich hab zwar das 2009'er Cube Stereo the one 'midseason' mal mit 22'' Rahmen testfahren können, allerdings die 20'' Variante halt nicht. Vorher kauf oder bestell ich mir so teuren Spaß nicht. Is ne Schande, dass man die Teile nicht überall wenigstens mal Probesitzen kann... Die 2009'er sind allesamt ausverkauft und die 2010'er sollen erst Januar/Februar kommen...

Das mit dem Umbau (Vertauschen) von Schaltung und Bremse hat mir der Händler auch vorgeschlagen, da ich penetrant in die Verstellschraube der Bremsgriffe gegriffen hatte mit meinen Pranken. Leider fällt dann halt die Schaltanzeige weg. 

Hat jemand diese SRAM X9 mal gefahren? Ich glaube, ich würde mir das Bike vom Händler auf XT oder XTR umrüsten lassen, da der Hochschalt-Shimanohebel ja beidseitig bedienbar ist. Das hat SRAM nicht, stimmst?

Schöne neue rote Formula The One Bremsen. Wie sieht dann das Stereo in Black/White aus? Ich steh nicht so auf die schwarze Farbe des schwarzen Stereo's. (Leider auch nicht auf nen weißen Sattel des Black/White). Ich kann mich nicht Entscheiden...


----------



## whigger (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin schon SRAM gefahren und muss sagen, dass das Schaltgefühl auf jeden Fall knackiger ist als bei XT! Bei SRAM schaltet man so zu sagen alles mit dem Daumen, was sehr angenehm ist und bei Shimano hat man durch das "rapid fire" auch die Möglichkeit. Was sehr angenehm bei SRAM ist, ist das 1:1 Übersetzungsverhältnis der Schaltung. Soll heißen, dass man mit dem Daumen nur so weit den Hebel betätigen muss, wie auch die Schaltung schalten soll. Bei Shimano ist das Verhältnis 2:1 und man muss somit mit dem Daumen den doppelten Weg der Schaltung drücken. Alles in Allem würde ich zum heutigen Tag lieber SRAM fahren. Schalten tun beide sehr direkt und genau. Shimano ist bis auf die Shadow Technonlogie doch nicht wirklich innovativ....


----------



## derAndre (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin mit meiner XT-Schaltung nicht soooo zufrieden. Sie geht ein wenig schwer und fühlt sich nicht so präzise an, vor allem unter Last. Letzteres ist wahrscheinlich Einstellungssache. Die Schwergängikeit nervt mich aber ziemlich und dass nach so wenigen Kilometern. Das Rapidfire finde ich an so einem Bike überflüssig. Das passt eher zu nem Racer aber es schadet auch nicht.

Den Wechsel von Schaltung- und Bremshebel kann ich nicht empfehlen. Die Anzeige brauchst Du eh nicht und die The One schreit nach der Bediehnung mit "nur" einem Finger. Oli01, da Du anscheinend ziemlich groß bist würde sich vielleicht ein etwas breiterer Lenker anbieten. Mir reichen die 700mm. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, das sich ein noch breiterer Lenker bei längeren Armen und eventuell breiteren Schultern anbietet.


----------



## Oli01 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ok, hatte auch schon ne Probefahrt mit der X0 von SRAM hinten im Specialized Stumpjumper Expert 2010'er Modell verbaut. Das Schaltgefühl war richtig gut, als ob da keine Schaltung dran ist - man spürt kaum was vom Schaltvorgang. Nicht schlecht.

Mein Problem ist aber, das ich von der Gripshift komme, also jahrelang nur gedreht habe beim Schalten. 

Dann finde ich das von beiden Seiten Schalten bei Shimano eben flexibler für mich. Meine rechte Hand neigt noch dazu leicht einzuschlafen - auch hier kann man mal den Schaltdaumen entlasten und mit nem Finger zumindest Hochschalten... 

Die Übersetzungswege der Hebel sind mir eigentlich gar nicht aufgefallen. Dazu muß man halt wieder jahrelang getriggert haben...

Ich habe gerade mal wieder nen Cube Händler angerufen, seine bestellten Alu Stereo's kommen erst so Anfang Mai. Schöner Mist - sowas nenn ich Planwirtschaft! Bestell ich mir mal irgendwann nen Fahrrad, was dann 18 Jahre später geliefert wird, nenn ich es Trabi...


----------



## Sunset (11. Dezember 2009)

Oli01 schrieb:


> die 2010'er sollen erst Januar/Februar kommen...



hallo? 
ERST? 
wann sollen denn 2010er modell erscheinen? mitte 2009 
manchmal fällt man hier echt vom glauben ab.


----------



## Oli01 (12. Dezember 2009)

Laut mehrerer Händler kommen die für die Kunden bestellten Stereos frühestens Februar, manche sogar erst Anfang Mai. Ist wohl auch ein Grund, warum sich jetzt mein bisheriger Händler von Cube verabschieden wird...


----------



## mitm_radl_do (12. Dezember 2009)

Servus,
ist ja kaum zu glauben, das mit den Lieferterminen.
Von welchen Farben redet ihr denn da?
Bezüglich nem schwarzen "TheOne" kann ich nur auf den Beitrag Nr. 176 dieses Threads verweisen.
Ich möchte euch nicht ärgern, sondern informieren... 

Beste Grüße


----------



## powderliner (12. Dezember 2009)

ich lass mich mittlerweile überrachen wenns im januar nicht kommt pack ich wie weiter oben beschrieben die moneten und schau was ich irgendwo bei nem händler vorort ergattern kann.


----------



## cubeman2006 (13. Dezember 2009)

...immer vertröstet zu werden ist echt nicht schön!

Mein Händler hat mir aber nochmals bestätigt, dass mein Stereo THE ONE in 'black'n white' im Januar kommen soll.
Bestellt hatte ich im September!
Eigentlich kann man nur abwarten oder stornieren. Druck beim Händler ausüben bringt nix, da er ja auch nichts dran ändern kann, oder was meint Ihr?????

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (13. Dezember 2009)

Nicht die Händler sind Schuld, sondern CUBE.


----------



## Oli01 (14. Dezember 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Den Wechsel von Schaltung- und Bremshebel kann ich nicht empfehlen. Die Anzeige brauchst Du eh nicht und die The One schreit nach der Bediehnung mit "nur" einem Finger. Oli01, da Du anscheinend ziemlich groß bist würde sich vielleicht ein etwas breiterer Lenker anbieten. Mir reichen die 700mm. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, das sich ein noch breiterer Lenker bei längeren Armen und eventuell breiteren Schultern anbietet.



Ich glaube nicht, dass ich noch nen breiteren Lenker fahren möchte, als beim Stereo eh schon drauf ist. Da kommt man ja kaum noch durch irgendwelche Engstellen (parkende Auto's oder durch den Hausflur in und aus dem Keller). Nee, am Lenker liegts definitiv nicht. Ich fühl mich mit einem breiteren Lenker sogar eher unsicherer - einen solchen verreißt es beim 'einhändig' Fahren auch leichter, finde ich.
Ist einfach so, dass die Bremsgriffe der 'The One' völlig anders geformt sind, als die meiner alten 'Julie'. Zudem sitzen da völlig deplatziert diese Einstellrädchen an den Hebeln der 'the One'. Da hab ich immer reingegriffen. Die Hebel gehören daher weiter nach innen, weiter weg von den Griffen - dann stimmst. Meine 'Julie' Griffe sitzen auch etwas weiter innen - durch die Gripshiftschaltung an meinem Rad auch leicht möglich...

Momentan tendiere ich wieder mehr nach den Stereo, als dem Stumpjumper. Allerdings, wenn nach einem möglichen Probesitzen auf einem 20'' Rahmen demnächst Cube bei Bestellung (Zeitrahmen), Preis oder sonstigen Zicken machen sollte - hol ich mir nen Stumpjumper. Hier sei wohl die Lieferbarkeit gegeben. Einzig der Preis wäre nochmals höher... Ne 'The One' anstelle der Elixier Bremsen würde der Specialized Händler zum gleichen Preis beim Stumpjumper anbieten. Ne SRAM X0 ist halt schon dabei... 

Na mal schauen, was es werden wird...


----------



## trailbytrail (14. Dezember 2009)

Weia, jetzt habt Ihr mich aber alle aus dem Konzept gebracht. Hatte mich schon fast für das AMS 125 entschieden und bin erst über diesen Thread auf das Stereo gekommen. War mir wohl bisher immer zu Downhillastig, aber, das Ganze wiegt ja gerade mal 150 Gramm mehr. Optisch ist das Bike finde ich ein echter Leckerbissen. Hmmmm.....

Werde mal meinen Händler fragen, für welchen Kurs es wohl zu haben wäre.


----------



## trailbytrail (14. Dezember 2009)

Noch mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Rahmen schaut eng aus beim Stereo.... gibt es da eigentlich eine Flaschenhalterposition?


----------



## FWck (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja, die gibt es. Oder zumindest fahren einige Stereos mit Flaschenhalter rum.
Allerdings passt wohl bei 16" kein normaler Flaschenhalter rein, sondern nur einer, der seine Öffnung seitlich hat.


----------



## Oli01 (15. Dezember 2009)

Nur noch 1 Flaschenhalter...? Was für ne Umstellung, mein HT hat 2 Flaschenhalter. In einem steckt was in ner Form einer Flasche mit Werkzeug und Verbandszeug - für alle Fälle. In dem anderen Halter ne 1l Flasche... und in meiner Satteltasche führe ich immer noch so Kleinkram mir wie Ersatzschlauch und Riegel...

Da ist ja beim Stereo nen Rucksack pflicht... will ja auch mal so 70km Touren machen... Dafür brauchts Verpflegung und Flüssigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slawo (15. Dezember 2009)

So ein Fahrrad würde ich ungern mit Flaschenhaltern und Satteltaschen quälen. Da trage ich viel lieber einen Rucksack


----------



## Oli01 (15. Dezember 2009)

Wie jetzt: nen Fahrrad nicht mit Flaschenhaltern quälen? Versteh ich nicht... 

An nem Fahrrad gehört ne kleine Luftpumpe, Spritzschutz vorne und hinten, ne Satteltasche, sowie mind. ein Flaschenhalter! Ich bin da eher praktisch veranlagt, nehm ich an! Aber bitte schön, wer schön sein will muß Leiden!


----------



## slawo (15. Dezember 2009)

In diesem Falle muss ich leiden, weil mein Fahrrad schön sein will


----------



## FWck (15. Dezember 2009)

Bis auf den Spritzschutz ist alles okay, aber irgendwo ist dann auch eine Grenze  Auch ein Bike hat ästhetisches Empfinden


----------



## Oli01 (15. Dezember 2009)

Aber wozu Schlamm im Gesicht und Mund - und Steinschläge am Rahmen?


----------



## derAndre (16. Dezember 2009)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Aber wozu Schlamm im Gesicht und Mund - und Steinschläge am Rahmen?



Wegen des breiten Grinsens, das sich zwangläufig einstellt!


----------



## coastalwolf (16. Dezember 2009)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt: nen Fahrrad nicht mit Flaschenhaltern quälen? Versteh ich nicht...
> 
> An nem Fahrrad gehört ne kleine Luftpumpe, Spritzschutz vorne und hinten, ne Satteltasche, sowie mind. ein Flaschenhalter! Ich bin da eher praktisch veranlagt, nehm ich an! Aber bitte schön, wer schön sein will muß Leiden!


 
Bei Spritzschutz zieht die Style-Polizei bei Fahrleistungen <2000km im Zeitraum Oktober-Februar die tiefrote Karte. Das geht ja mal gar nicht. 

Hast Du fürs Stereo auch schon einen passenden Gepäckträger gefunden?


----------



## nullstein (16. Dezember 2009)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Bei Spritzschutz zieht die Style-Polizei bei Fahrleistungen <2000km im Zeitraum Oktober-Februar die tiefrote Karte. Das geht ja mal gar nicht.
> 
> Hast Du fürs Stereo auch schon einen passenden Gepäckträger gefunden?





Spielkarten für die Speichen sind ebenfalls ein Muss!!!
Spritzschutz an nem Stereo :kotz:


----------



## Oli01 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall auch einen Gepäckträger dran bauen, sollte ich einmal auf die Idee kommen eine weitere Reise mit dem Rad zu machen - wie etwa zu den Masuren oder über das Baltikum zum Nordcap (ein Bekannter macht dies ab und an). Allerdings wäre hier ein Trekkingrad wohl besser geeignet.

Ich werde, sobald ich das neue Rad (egal ob nun das Stereo oder das Specialized Stumpjumper Expert) habe Spritzschutz, Satteltasche, Getränkehalter und Luftpumpe an dem Ding festschrauben. Könnt Euch meinetwegen wegdrehen, wenn Euch der Anblick zuwieder ist, Ändern werdet Ihr aber nichts drann können. Ich mach da kein großes Gewese um die Optik. 

Entscheidend ist die Fahrweise, dass ich mich auf dem Ding wohl fühle. Optik und Design ist absolut zweitrangig! Meine Freundin war übrigens von der Optik des Stereo gar nicht angetan - ihr fehlt die ansonsten übliche Strebe zur Sattelstütze hoch, welche bei jedem HT usus ist (sie mag eben eine klassische Rahmenform). Das Stereo hab ich evtl. für mich auserkoren, weil es gute Fahreigenschaften (bergan wie bergab), mit der 'The One' vernünftige Bremsen hat. Ist ein guter Kompromiß, wenn man vom HT kommend auf ein Fully wechselt. Aber die Optik entscheidet bei mir kaum... ausser dass ich, wenn schon denn schon, wohl das Black/White-Stereo in normaler Lackierung nehmen werde, da mir dieses Schwarz aber auch gar nicht gefallen mag. Dieses Scharz ist auch sowas von empfindlich - nach meiner 30km Testfahrt hatte ich mind. 2-3 sichtbare (helle) Steinschläge und nen kleinen Kratzer schon drinnen. Also unempfindlicher ist der normale, mit z.Teil klaren Kunststoff beschichtete Rahmen meines Cube HT von vor 8 Jahren allemal!


----------



## Neo_78 (16. Dezember 2009)

Naja viel dranbauen und unendlich Kilos dabei haben braucht man schon gute Bremsen. Warum kaufst Dir denn so ein Rad mit guten Fahreigenschaften wenn Du sie mit nem Gepäckträger wieder kaputt machst. Ich denke hier wäre es wohl besser das Geld in ein HT zu stecken und einen besonders guten Gepäckträger, Rucksack und so weiter zu kaufen. Und das beste zum Schluß du sparst Dir viel Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (16. Dezember 2009)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Das Stereo hab ich evtl. für mich auserkoren, weil es gute Fahreigenschaften (bergan wie bergab), mit der 'The One' vernünftige Bremsen hat. Ist ein guter Kompromiß, wenn man vom HT kommend auf ein Fully wechselt.



Um vom Spritzschutz und Optik jetzt mal wegzukommen finde ich das Stereo als Kompromiss zu bezeichnen relativ gewagt. Zugegeben AM Bike sind eigentlich immer Kompromisse, den sie sollen ja alles können aber das Stereo ist doch eher ein reinrassiger Trailsurfer mit Tourenqualitäten denn ein Kilometerfresser. Das Ding lässt es Bergab richtig krachen wobei man rauf nicht schieben muss. Auf Asphalt und selbst auf Waldautobahnen ist man damit irgendwie fehl am Platz. Schon aleine wegen der dicken puschen. Da würde sich aus meiner Sicht ein leichtes Fully mit 100mm Federweg anbieten. 

Ich bin auch eher praktisch veranlagt (weswegen mir kleinere Steinschläge auch egal sind) und hab die Dinge (bis auf den Spritzschutz), die Du an das Rad anbringen willst auch immer dabei aber eben im Rucksack. Dort sind sie gut geschützt vor Dreck und Beschädigungen und stören nicht z.B. beim ständigen rauf und runter setzen des Sattels (ich brauch ne Joplin!) oder wenn ich mich mal wieder ableder. Das Getränk aus dem Rucksack finde ich ebenfalls deutlich praktischer weil man viel öfter kleine Mengen trinken kann ohne die Hände vom Lenker nehmen zu müssen.

Das Du dich auf dem Stereo sauwohlen fühlen wirst daran besteht für mich als Stereofahrer kein Zweifel - das geht allen so  Wie Du es dann ausstattest bleibt zum Glück Dir überlassen und die Stylepolizei hat im Wald kein Mandat...

Ich liebe die Glückpünktchen in der Fresse und den Sand zwischen den Zähnen. Und bei dem Dauergrinsen das ich beim Fahren hab, bleibt das nicht aus!

Bis dann im Wald
der André


----------



## Oli01 (16. Dezember 2009)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Ich würde ..., sollte ich ...



Hatte ich zu dem von Euch zuvor erwähnten Gepäckträger geschrieben. Ihr habt diesen mir nun quasi fast schon verbaut. 

Ich werde also das Rad mit MTB-Spritzschutz, Fahrradflaschenhalter und Satteltasche ausrüsten. Mehr muß nicht drann. Sieht nun bestimmt auch nicht schlimmer aus, als das Stereo pur.  Nen Rucksack nehm ich oft trotzdem mit. Aber ohne Getränkesack - ich kann diese Dinger nicht Leider, lieber nehm mir ne Flasche Wasser mit oder besser noch: trinke ich an ner Baude nen gepflegtes Bier! Ich hab nen echt tollen Fotorucksack mit Daypack. Darin hab ich meine DSLR Fotoausrüstung incl. 2'er Objektive. Damit bin ich dann hüsch schwer (8kg und mehr wiegt der Rucksack dann) und kann damit deutlich besser Trainieren (und Fotografieren). Lasse ich den Rucksack dann mal weg, bin ich deutlich schneller auf'm Berg... Irgendwie erinnert mich das gerade an Rincewind den Zauberer der Scheibenwelt, welcher seine schweren Schuhe zum Wegwerfen dabei hat... Der konnte dann ohne auch schneller Laufen...


Was die Diskussionen um AM-, CC-Fully ect. angeht. Ich mag es schon nicht mehr Hören, wer nun genau welche Bike-Klasse für welche exakten Wegabschnitte nun benutzen sollte oder gar dürfte! Wenn ich sowas Lese, meine ich Marketingsprüche von Managern zu lesen... Ich seh das nun nicht in Klassen unterteilt, zumindest nicht sehr streng. Ich fahr das Stereo und es sagt mir zu. Sogar auf Straßen kann man damit Fahren - ja, auch das hab ich getestet.

Ich fahr nen HT mit 100mm Gabel. Hab nun mehrere Fullys auf Testfahrten durch mit völlig unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften. Am Ende hat mir das Stereo am meisten zugesagt. Und als HT-Fahrer sehe ich das Stereo als guter Kompromiß! Das Ding ist nun sogar nen Hauch leichter, als mein altes HT, ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht. Die Wippeigenschaften des Hinterbaus sind zwar noch ganz leicht vorhanden (gegen ein HT), aber gehen in Ordnung - da hatte ich ganz andere Kandidaten. Die schweren Reifen kann man übrigens auch mal runterschmeißen, wenn sie abgefahren sind. Dann kann man evtl. vorne nen Albert und hinten nen etwas schmaleren Gesellen wählen - dann sollte es auch auf Waldautobahnen (leichterer Lauf), wie bergab noch sehr gut gehen...


----------



## NexusMP (16. Dezember 2009)

@ Oli01:

Ich finde das Stereo auch Klasse und es ist ein guter Kompromiss.
Aber was die Anderen hier zu den klassenspezifischen Unterteilungen der MTB's sagen, hat schon Hand und Fuß. Es ist wirklich nicht als "Hauptsächlich-Tourenrad" gedacht. Man kann damit sicherlich jede Tour bewältigen. Die Frage ist nur, "Wie lange braucht man für die Strecke?" und "Wie viel kraftzehrender ist ein Fully, als ein Touren-HT?"

Im Grunde häng es von der Fahrrad- und Sitzgeometrie ab.
Auf einem Bike, was eher in die (DH/Freeride)/AM-/Trialrichtung geht, sitzt man aufrechter und kommt damit besser im Gelände zurecht. Leider kann man nicht einen so satten Vortrieb bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten erzeugen, als bei einer Race-Variante.
Wenn du aber was in Richtung Tour/Race/CC haben möchtest, wäre eine HT mit geringerem Federweg als beim Stereo die bessere Entscheidung...
-> Eben wegen der flacheren Sitzposition. (preislich würdest du auch besser kommen und könntest dir dafür nen bombensicheren Gepäckträger holen^^)

Du hast ja noch Zeit, bis die Stereo's auf den Markt kommen, bzw. geliefert werden können. Bis dahin solltest du dir die Sache nocheinmal überlegen. Wenn du uns hier nicht glauben möchtest, geh am besten zum CUBE-Händler deines Vertrauens und lass dich von ihm beraten.

@ Rest:

Ich weis gar nicht, was ihr gegen Spritzschutz habt? Gut, es müssen ja nicht die allerhässlichsten ALDI-Schutzbleche sein. Aber vom Prinzip her finde ich solche Dinger nicht schlecht:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/VR-Spritzschutz-MudBoard-Befestigung-Befestigungslaschen/dp/B001DCLH8S/ref=sr_1_22/276-1001714-2651862?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1260980838&sr=8-22"]CONTEC VR Spritzschutz "MudBoard" zur Befestigung am Oberrohr, mit Befestigungslaschen: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
Ich hatte jedenfalls auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir soetwas zuzulegen. Allerdings würde die Halterung dann den CUBE-Schriftzug überdecken. Und das kann man als Würfelreiter einfach nicht übers Herz bringen  ...


mit besten Grüßen, NexusMP^^

PS: mein Stereo soll Ende Januar kommen. Da ich es allerdings erst vor 3 Wochen bestellt habe, werde ich mich wohl auf einen späteren Termin einstellen müssen, wenn hier schon die September-Besteller auf Februar/März vertröstet werden???


----------



## Oli01 (16. Dezember 2009)

Da man die Federung ja fast vollständig (ok, nicht ganz) Blocken kann, wird man auch auf Straßen einen gewissen Vortrieb haben. Ok, ob man eben die letzten 3-5km/h schafft, welche man mit einem sportlichen HT haben könnte, ist die Frage. Ist eben ein Kompromiß die leicht aufrechtere Sitzposition, das ist wahr. 

Ok, auch mit einem HT komme ich die Berge und auch Trails runter. Und mit einem AM-Fully kann man diese auch rauffahren - und auch 90km Mittelgebirgstouren machen. Ich kenn jemanden, der würde auch mit seinem Freeride Scott Nitro (oder so ähnlich es) ne Transalp mitmachen. Wäre nicht optimal, geht aber, wenn man nur will.

Als Folge wird es evtl. passieren können, dass man mal von anderen überholt werden könnte, da man bei bestimmten Bedingungen nicht das optimale Bike hat, sondern eben einen Kompromiß eingeht. Aber muß man immer ganz vorne mit dabei sein? 

Das Leben ist kein Rennen, bei dem es immer ums Gewinnen geht. Ich bin persönlich schon froh, wenn ich mit manch anderen 65kg-Mann mithalten kann mit meinen 120kg Gewicht. Und: Der Weg ist das Ziel!

Das Gewicht der Bikes macht den Unterschied eigentlich nicht aus. Ich fahre ein leicht schwereres HT, wie das Stereo wiegt. So gesehen ist das Gewicht nicht das Problem! Die aufrechtere Sitzposition und der leichte Kraft-/Energieverlust durch Wippen des Hinterbaus beim Tourenfahren könnte tatsächlich eine deutlich entscheidendere Rolle spielen. Aber durch Absenken der Gabel vorne und leichtes Blocken kann man die Sitzposition etwas sportlicher Gestalten für die Straße, meine ich.

Habt Ihr eigentlich so ne Dämpferpumpe immer mal dabei? Wie oft pumpt Ihr hier nach? Oder ist das etwas Wartungsfrei? Ich hab am aktuellen HT noch ne Stahlfeder/Öl-Gabel - da gibts keine Luftkammer.


----------



## derAndre (16. Dezember 2009)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr eigentlich so ne Dämpferpumpe immer mal dabei? Wie oft pumpt Ihr hier nach? Oder ist das etwas Wartungsfrei? Ich hab am aktuellen HT noch ne Stahlfeder/Öl-Gabel - da gibts keine Luftkammer.



Nein. Nachdem das Bike jetzt nach einigem Hin und Her für mich "richtig" abgestimmt ist, wird da nix mehr gepumpt. Bisher ist das Wartungsfrei. Wartung lasse ich machen und die Jungs merken sich den Druck bei Dämpfer und Gabel und stellen es nacher wieder "richtig" ein.


----------



## trailbytrail (16. Dezember 2009)

Uff. Es ist vollbracht. Habe nun mein Stereo The One (2010) bestellt, soll in ca. 8 Wo. da sein. Ich bin gespannt. Flaschenhalter kommt natürlich dran, ansonsten vermeide ich alle weiteren Anbauten, so weit es eben geht. 
Da ich aus dem Norden komme, ist dieses Bike für mich streng genommen "overequiped". Andererseits möchte ich künftig auch mehr im Mittelgebirge machen und irgendwann mal in den Alpen und/oder Dolomiten fahren. Ich denke, da bin ich mit diesem Teil gut dabei. Für die heimischen Gefilde werde ich allerdings die ganz fetten Schlappen gegen 2.25er Nobbys tauschen, die dürften absolut ausreichen und haben deutlich weniger Rollwiderstand. Übrigens muss ich NexusMP mit der Aussage "...Du hast ja noch Zeit...." widersprechen: Wer ein 2010-er Modell noch im Jahre 2010 fahren möchte, sollte sich jetzt schon beeilen. Sonst sind die Kapazitäten bei Cube schnell wieder dicht und man wartet ewig auf sein Bike. Habe hierüber lange, lange mit meinem Händler gesprochen und in diesem Forum gibt es unzählige Beispiele dafür. Also am besten noch in diesem Jahr bestellen! 

Wie ich dann mit meinem neuen Stolz klarkomme, werde ich berichten, wenn ich mir den ersten Dreck des Frühjahrs um die Ohren geschleudert habe.


----------



## cubeman2006 (17. Dezember 2009)

@trailbytrail:  Glückwunsch!! 
Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden was die Lieferzeit angeht!!
Gruß


----------



## Bymike (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich wurde nun auch auf frühestens mitte Januar vertröstet. 

Wie Naiv von mir, mein Bike noch unter dem Weihnachtsbaum zu erwarten.


----------



## powderliner (18. Dezember 2009)

Bymike schrieb:


> Ich wurde nun auch auf frühestens mitte Januar vertröstet.
> 
> Wie Naiv von mir, mein Bike noch unter dem Weihnachtsbaum zu erwarten.



Kann mich anschließen. Scheinbar blicken die bei Cube es im Moment selbst nicht wann den nun Bikes raus gehen. vor einer Woche hat mein Händler noch gesagt bekommen das sie grad in der Montage sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeman2006 (20. Dezember 2009)

...scheint so zu laufen wie letztes Jahr auch schon!


----------



## Bayer (21. Dezember 2009)

denkt mal dran was grad im osten los ist mit den umwelt katastrophen!


----------



## powderliner (21. Dezember 2009)

moin im Zeigt her eure Cubes Thread ist am Wochenende das dritte 10er stereo The One aufgetaucht.


----------



## cubeman2006 (21. Dezember 2009)

...na dann besteht ja doch noch Hoffnung für 2009!!

Danke!


----------



## powderliner (21. Dezember 2009)

Nö die habe ich aufgegeben. Erstmal über Weihnachten in die Heimat und im Anschluss Schneebrettln. Falls er es dieses Jahr noch bekommen sollte hat er Pech gehabt, mich sieht mein Händler erst nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## gempenturm (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Habe mein Stereo 20" (bestellt Anfang Oktober) gestern beim Händler abgeholt. Das Teil wird sich sicher gut unter dem Weihnachtsbaum machen -> Bin gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt (Testbike vom Händler war ein 08 Modell -> mal schauen 

Gruss aus der Schweiz
Gempenturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderliner (22. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch und viel spaß damit.... 

jetzt werden schon die schweizer Händler vor den deutschen beliefert... ;-)


----------



## Oli01 (22. Dezember 2009)

So, war eben mal beim Händler. Der hatte zufällig neben dem 20''er zum Probesitzen noch nen 22''er 09'er Modell rumstehen. Das wäre nen Sommer bzw. 1 Jahr alt und is kaum gefahren worden. Der Vorbesitzer ließ es nur in der Garage stehen und hats letztendlich wg. Nichtbenutzung zurückgebracht. Nen bestelltes 20''er 2010'er kommt ausserdem im März.

Bin jetzt echt am Grübeln. Soll ich das 22'' 09'er Modell 'the one' für 2300 nehmen, warte ich auf das 20''er für fast Listenpreis? Oder bestell ich mir nen 22''er neu für fast Listenpreis? Ich kann tatsächlich beide Rahmen fahren. Was soll ich bloß machen?

Am sinnvollsten erscheint mir ja das Black'nWhite 09 'the One', leicht gebraucht für 2300Euro...


----------



## jan84 (22. Dezember 2009)

Was passt dir besser? Wie siehts mit der Überstandshöhe jeweils aus? Die hatte bei mir damals den Ausschlag zum 18er vs. dem 20er gegeben. 

Zu oben dem


> [...]Im Grunde häng es von der Fahrrad- und Sitzgeometrie ab.
> Auf einem Bike, was eher in die (DH/Freeride)/AM-/Trialrichtung geht, sitzt man aufrechter und kommt damit besser im Gelände zurecht. Leider kann man nicht einen so satten Vortrieb bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten erzeugen, als bei einer Race-Variante.
> Wenn du aber was in Richtung Tour/Race/CC haben möchtest, wäre eine HT mit geringerem Federweg als beim Stereo die bessere Entscheidung...
> -> Eben wegen der flacheren Sitzposition. (preislich würdest du auch besser kommen und könntest dir dafür nen bombensicheren Gepäckträger holen^^)[...]


Das Stereo ist einfach ein richtig guter Allrounder. Ich bin mit nem tendentiell sehr kleinen Stereo vor zwei Jahren Marathons mitgefahren und es hat auch für ganz ordentliche Ergebnisse gereicht. Immerwieder schön wenn man bergauf gemütlich an diversen Carbonhardtails vorbeigefahren ist. Muss ich nächstes Jahr mim Fritzz auch nochmal ausprobieren . Die Geometrie & Klasseneinteilung ist in einem gewissen Rahmen zwar sinnvoll, wird aber hoffnungslos überbewertet. 

Probefahren! 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## derAndre (22. Dezember 2009)

Oli01 schrieb:


> So, war eben mal beim Händler. Der hatte zufällig neben dem 20''er zum Probesitzen noch nen 22''er 09'er Modell rumstehen. Das wäre nen Sommer bzw. 1 Jahr alt und is kaum gefahren worden. Der Vorbesitzer ließ es nur in der Garage stehen und hats letztendlich wg. Nichtbenutzung zurückgebracht. Nen bestelltes 20''er 2010'er kommt ausserdem im März.
> 
> Bin jetzt echt am Grübeln. Soll ich das 22'' 09'er Modell 'the one' für 2300 nehmen, warte ich auf das 20''er für fast Listenpreis? Oder bestell ich mir nen 22''er neu für fast Listenpreis? Ich kann tatsächlich beide Rahmen fahren. Was soll ich bloß machen?
> 
> Am sinnvollsten erscheint mir ja das Black'nWhite 09 'the One', leicht gebraucht für 2300Euro...



Ich finde das zu Teuer! Ein gebrauchtes Rad für 2300,-? Ich hab für mein 2009er the One neu weniger bezahlt.


----------



## Oli01 (22. Dezember 2009)

Das 'gebrauchte' Rad is wohl keine 10km gefahren. Das hätte der Besitzer wohl nur mal grob in die Garage und wieder aus der Garage geschoben und is einmal durch'n Ort gerollt. Ausser einem kleinen Lackabplatzer ist auch nix dran an dem Rad.

Ich find 500Euro weniger schon in Ordnung. Faktisch kannst Du den gleichen Preis eh nicht mehr bekommen, da zu wenig Alternativen da sind...


----------



## Bymike (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde trotzdem nochmal 400 Euro abziehen.
Versuche zu verhandeln. Und wenn dann ein wirklich guter Preis dabei rausspringt, dann schlag zu!

Für den Preis kriegen manche schon das 2009er Fritzz direkt vom Händler.


----------



## Oli01 (23. Dezember 2009)

Was sind denn eigentlich heutzutage übliche Preise beim aktuellen 2010'er Modell des Stereo? 

Ich wüßte, dass ich beim Specialized Händler so 5%, max. 10% raushandeln könnte. Lieber aber in Naturalien (Rabatte für zusätzl. Equipment), als Bargeldrabatt.

Beim Cubehändler kann man für die 2009'er Modelle Preise bekommen, die ich locker zu zahlen bereit wäre.

Bei dem Fritzz 2009 kannst aber auch davon ausgehen, dass es mal hin und wieder Testgefahren wurde. So gesehen ist der Preis für das mir angebotene Stereo 2009 für 2300Euro schon Ok. Ich habe nun noch nicht mal angefangen nochmal über den Preis zu Reden, da ich nicht weiß, ob ich nicht besser nen 20'' Bestell-Stereo 2010'er Modell nehmen sollte. Aber dort winken eher die Listenpreise von 2800... mit nicht gerade viel Rabatt, befürchte ich. Noch mehr verunsichert hat mich der Händler, dass die Stereo's nicht gut lieferbar wären. Das nächste kommt, wie gesagt Anfang März! Die anderen bestellten irgendwann.... Mist Situation!


----------



## whigger (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich wÃ¼rde sagen, dass man ein 2010er The One locker um die 2400â¬ bekommt. Ich habe mehrer Angebote eingeholt und habe zum Schluss eins fÃ¼r 2300â¬ bekommen/bestellt. Ich bin gespannt, wann es denn endlich geliefert wird. Angesagt war es Mitte/Ende Oktober.... Die Assagen vom HÃ¤ndler dass es in der nahen Zukunft kommen soll, lasse ich jetzt einfach mal so im Raum stehen. Wie es allerdings mit Bestellungen aussieht, die jetzt gemacht werden, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hatte in der Woche direkt nach der Eurobike bestellt.

FÃ¼r ein 2009er wÃ¼rde ich also demnach nicht mehr als 2100â¬ zahlen! Man bedenke, dass es vom Vorjahr ist und schon einer drauf gesessen hat! GeÃ¤ndert hat sich ja "nur" was an der Gabel, dem DÃ¤mpfer und an den Bremsen. Ob man das jetzt braucht oder nicht, muss jeder fÃ¼r sich entscheiden. 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Mike5 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein Freund und ich haben im November bestellt mit der optimistischen Aussage Liefertermin im Dezember. 

Aufgrund der Erfahrungen der letzten Jahren hier im Forum habe ich mich schon auf Ende Februar eingestellt.

Jetzt hat mein Freund nachgefragt und der Liefertermin ist von Dezember auf März gerutscht... 

Wenn die schon März sagen, wird es bestimmt Ende März - wenn überhaupt. Schon seltsam, warum die nicht direkt halbwegs realistische Termine angeben und warum die generell nicht mit dem Liefern nachkommen.

Normaler Weise bin ich kein großer Fan von Unternehmensberatungen - aber in dem Fall? 

Mike


----------



## powderliner (23. Dezember 2009)

Wer es eilig hat mit nem Stereo RX, bei H&S ist s angeblich ab Lager lieferbar. Hab grad interessehalber mal angerufen.

Danke cube das ihr euer Vorort Händlernetz zuletzt beliefert.

ps. das mit März glaub ich jetzt nicht. Zumindest gilt die Ansage hoffentlich nicht für bereits im September bestellte Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (23. Dezember 2009)

So, habe einfach mal so einige Cube Händler in weiterer Entfernung angerufen. Die eindeutige Aussage: keiner hat mehr nen 2009'er Stereo und schon gar nicht mit der gewünschten Ausstattung 'the one' rumstehen. Einer der Händler meinte sogar, dass alle Stereo's an die Hauptzentrale zurückgeschickt wurden, wo diese inzwischen bei ebay eingestellt und wohl auch verkauft worden sind..

Die 2010'er Modelle würden frühestens ab Mitte Februar erwartet.

Was sagt mir das? Es gibt kein Angebot zur Zeit! Und wenn Nachfrage und Angebot den Preis regeln - wie bitte schön soll ich da Preisverhandlungen von Liste 2800 runter auf sagen wir mal 2400 machen für ein 2010'er Modell? Erklärt mir das mal bitte schön! Ist ja gut und schön, wenn hier der Eine oder Andere von seinen Preisvorstellungen berichtet, aber realisierbar sehe ich die nicht! Der Händler, bei dem ich gestern war hat bei einem 2010'er Modell nur müde gelächelt, was Rabatte angehen. Der verkauft die 'wenigen' (3 oder 4) bestellten Stereo's zum Listenpreis, da scheint er sich sicher. Nen 22'' Stereo hat er z.Bsp. gar nicht geordert. 

Was hat das verdammt nochmal mit freier Marktwirtschaft zu tuen? Das erinnert mich stark an 'Bück-Dich-Ware' aus der HO und Konsum zu Ostzeiten! Das ist Planwirtschaft! Kruzifix nochmal!


----------



## Mike5 (23. Dezember 2009)

Wie gesagt, wir haben Ende November bestellt, hoffentlich kommen die vorher bestellten auch früher.

Vielleicht hat Cube diesmal auch tiefgestapelt mit März, aber aus Spaß wird der Händler nicht März sagen und gleichzeitig anbieten, vom Vertrag zurück zu treten, gelle?!

Mike


----------



## slawo (23. Dezember 2009)

So einige von euch werden später an Bluthochdruck leiden


----------



## mitm_radl_do (26. Dezember 2009)

Oli01 schrieb:


> alle Stereo's an die Hauptzentrale zurückgeschickt wurden, wo diese inzwischen bei ebay eingestellt und wohl auch verkauft worden sind..


naja, alle Stereos zurückgeschickt trifft wohl nicht auf alle Händler zu.
Mein Händler hat noch zwei 2009er Midseason-Modelle rumstehen, in black, Rahmengröße 18 und 20...
Bei Interesse, schickt mir ne mail...


----------



## Tice (28. Dezember 2009)

Kenne auch noch nen Händler der ein 2009er K18 in Black n White und 20'' hat. Bei Interesse gebe ich die Nummer raus.

Gruß


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir heute ein 2009 SE Black & White 16" bei Rabe in München gekauft. Kostet nicht viel mehr als das RX und ist besser ausgestattet. Morgen werde ich bei meinem Händler die Reservierung stornieren. Bilder folgen.


----------



## wildermarkus (30. Dezember 2009)

Also bei AFS-Guenzburg.de habe ich auch noch 2009er Stereo gesehen.
Weiß und Schwarz

Grüße


----------



## Lachnitt (31. Dezember 2009)

Gude Gemeinde,

wollte Euch das warten versüßen...

nachdem die Änderungen von 09 auf 10 in meinen Augen marginal waren, habe ich Ende Oktober bei HS ein 09er Stereo K18 bestellt. The One gab's nur noch in Weiss - nicht mein Fall.
Egal, Rad kam und ist ein DOA - death on arrival...
Kleine Delle im Unterrohr, die ich erst nachdem Aufbau bemerkt habe.
1 Woche Kontakt mit HS und hadern mit mir selbst - zurück geschickt - Seufz.
Etwas mehr als 3 Wochen später war es dann da, somit fahre ich jetzt einen 2010er Rahmen mit 140er Revelation und Formula K18.
Gerne hätte ich einem von Euch den 16'' 2010er Rahmen gegönnt, jetzt wird's also nix aus meinem Projekt Stereo Schwarz/Grün.

Mein Bike kam out of the box, keine Ahnung inwieweit Cube das Rad aufgebaut hat und was HS noch dran geschraubt hat.

Der Umwerfer war einen Hauch zu tief montiert, so dass dieser beim Wechsel auf das Kleinste Blatt auf die Schweißnaht vom Hinterbau geknallt ist. Siehe Bild nach der Änderung.
Falls Ihr Eurem Händler nicht so recht traut, prüft das sobald es geht!
Weiterhin musste ich beide Laufräder nachzentrieren.

Geduld und Muße beim Warten wünscht Euch

Lachnitt


----------



## Mike5 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Lachnitt,

tolles Bike! Wir warten auf den Fahrbericht! 

Interessant: Die Rahmen scheinen ja nicht der Engpaß zu sein, dass du den so schnell bekommen hast. Bleibt die Frage, warum die Lieferzeit so aus den Ufern läuft....


Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (31. Dezember 2009)

Das ist bestimmt der Rahmen, aus dem mein Bike hätte bestehen sollen 

viel Spaß damit!

Sieht ja echt klein aus in 16 Zoll, bin schon gespannt drauf


----------



## Oli01 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mich nun definitiv für das Cube Stereo 'The One' 2010 entschieden. Soll ein Black&White werden. 

Muß nur noch entscheiden, ob 20" oder 22" Rahmen. (Ich denke mal, dass es ein 22" werden wird, werde aber auf einem 20" nochmals Probesitzen...)

Vorne soll ne 200mm Scheibe rein und bei der Schaltung überleg ich momentan noch, ob ich ne Gripshift installieren lasse. Ich mag Trigger generell nicht so und die SRAM-Trigger erst recht nicht...


----------



## nullstein (31. Dezember 2009)

Gripshift??? Ich stell mir das in schnellen ruppigen Passagen ziemlich unpraktisch vor...


----------



## Oli01 (2. Januar 2010)

Warum unpraktisch? Selbst wenn es mal passieren sollte, dass man mal bergab nen Klick weiterschalten sollte - passiert doch nix dabei. Is doch eh meist völlig egal, in welchen Gang man bergab nun ist, wenn man eh nicht viel zum Pedalieren kommt, wenn's just zu ruppig ist...

Ich mag die praktische Seite der Gripshiftschaltung: 

- dickere Griffe, daher größere Auflageflächen für die Hände, weniger Auflagedruck
- man kann zig Gänge mit einem Mal weiterschalten - etwa beim Aufsteigen aufs Rad - nutz ich echt häufig
- man kann die Bremsgriffe weiter nach innen setzen, ohne mit der Schaltung (Trigger) ins Gehege zu kommen


----------



## NexusMP (8. Januar 2010)

Hoi,

wie sieht es eigentlich momentan aus? Wer hat jetzt sein bestelltes 2010er Stereo bekommen? Wer nicht?
Da ja bei einigen Probleme mit dem Lieferterminen aufgetaucht sind (Liefertermin erst März!?!?!) hatte ich gestern mal meinen Händler kontaktiert. Er hatte Cube kontaktiert und meinte, dass mein Stereo planmäßig Enda Januar da sein sollte...

Ich bin da jetzt einfach mal optimistisch und drücke den anderen Wartenden die Daumen, dass sie sich nicht bis März gedulden müssen ')

greez, NexusMP


----------



## Tice (8. Januar 2010)

Da CUBE wohl erst wieder ab kommenden Montag auf ist (blöde Feiertage in Bayern), bestellt mein Händler das 2010er erst am Montag. Bin mal gespannt, was ich als Liefertemin bekomme... Mai? *Würg*
Schade dass das 09er doch nicht meine Größe war... dann könnt ich mir den Mist jetz ersparen.
Greetings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (8. Januar 2010)

ohne groß werbung zu machen aber hier hab ich schon 2010er modell*e* stehen sehen.

http://www.multicycle.de/web/pages/filialen/filiale07.htm


----------



## ThomasAC (8. Januar 2010)

Direkt dahinter stehen ja auch die Werkshallen von Cube. Wenn also schon bei Multicycle keine neuen Modelle stehen...


----------



## Bymike (8. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub mittlerweile an mein "Mitte Januar kommt's" nicht mehr so wirklich. 

Langsam werde ich aber trotzdem stinkig. Nächstes Wochenende ist ne Tour geplant - und ich hab kein Bike. 

Ich werd ich 2 Jahren wohl dann (Qualität und Preis der Bikes hin oder her) auf nen anderen Hersteller Wechseln. Was nützt es mir, wenn ich es beim örtlichen Händler kaufen kann, es aber nie verfügbar ist.

Wenn es mir als Firma doch sowieso klar ist, dass ich die vorhergesagten Liefertermine nicht einhalten kann, wieso nenne ich nicht nen realistischeren Termin und verärgere dadurch weniger Kunden?


----------



## PeterR (9. Januar 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Langsam werde ich aber trotzdem stinkig. Nächstes Wochenende ist ne Tour geplant - und ich hab kein Bike.
> 
> Ich werd ich 2 Jahren wohl dann (Qualität und Preis der Bikes hin oder her) auf nen anderen Hersteller Wechseln. Was nützt es mir, wenn ich es beim örtlichen Händler kaufen kann, es aber nie verfügbar ist.
> 
> Wenn es mir als Firma doch sowieso klar ist, dass ich die vorhergesagten Liefertermine nicht einhalten kann, wieso nenne ich nicht nen realistischeren Termin und verärgere dadurch weniger Kunden?





Hallo!
Ich lese jetzt seit anfang des Beitrages mit, und das zum Teil ziemlich amüsiert 

Auch ich hab bereits im Oktober ein The One geordert. Bis jetzt ist da noch nichts in Sicht.

Na und?

@Bymike
Ich möchte Dir wirklich nicht zu Nahe treten, aber wenn Du schon weißt, das es zu Lieferschwierigkeiten kommt, warum (ich rate jetzt mal...) trennst Du Dich dann von Deinem alten Rad und behältst es nicht bis zum Liefertermin? So aber machst Du einen Tourtermin aus in der Hoffnung, es wird schon klappen...  Und wenn Du schon weißt, das es nicht klappt, warum ärgerst Du Dich dann, wenn es so ist  

Sorry, aber ich muß Slawo Recht geben, mit dem Bluthochdruck! 

Hey Leute, fahrt Euch runter!
Erstens ist das ja nicht das erste mal, das es bei Cube zu Lieferproblemen kommt, und daß das bekannt ist, liest man ja öfter. Wer also nicht warten kann sollte eine andere Marke wählen oder
Zweitens, die Zähne zusammenbeißen, denn DU KANNST ES NICHT ÄNDERN, AUCH WENN DU VOR WUT AUF DEN BODEN STAMPFST 

Bei mir dauerts noch acht Wochen. Das war letzte Woche so und ist nächste Woche auch so. Und an dem Tag, an dem es früher kommt, werde ich einen Luftsprung machen, hatte ich doch erst in acht Wochen damit gerechnet...
Das nennt man psychologische Kriegsführung!  

Nette Grüße und nicht verzagen

Peter


----------



## Oli01 (9. Januar 2010)

In bestimmten Ausstattungs- und Rahmengrößen soll das Stereo sogar schon Ausverkauft sein. Mein Händler hat mich darüber informiert, dass er sich und mich höchstens für Rückläufer von anderen Händlern irgendwann mal anmelden könnte...

Ich sag dazu nur: Bullshit! Produziert Cube eigentlich nur in Minimalstückzahlen? 

Ich meld mich also mal für ein Cube an und in 18 Monaten bekomm ich dann meinen Abholschein....


----------



## powderliner (9. Januar 2010)

Na Peter da hast du aber wohl Glück das sich dein Termin bisher noch nicht verschoben hat. 
bei mir war die erste Aussage Mitte Oktober (damit habe ich eigentlich nie gerechnet aber unterm Baum hätte ich es gerne gehabt!). Und ich konnte den fertigungsplan den mein Händler abrufen kann sehen und seine Aussage stimmte ebenso habe ich es bei einem anderen Cube Händler abgeglichen, der hatte ähnliche Termine. nur mittlerweile sieht die Sache nach ende Januar Anfang Februar aus und das finde ich ärgerlich. wenn die Herren von Cube ihre Händler wenigstens vernünftig mit Informationen versorgen könnten und direkt die Aussage gekommen wäre das es Januar/Februar wird wäre das eine ganz andere Sache.
Ebenso das Bike von meinem Vater war auf Anfang Dezember avisiert laut plan, komischerweise wurde daraus nach aktuellem Plan Anfang Februar.

@Mike falls du es eilig hast mit dem Bike bei H&S gibts die Bikes sofort lieferbar, allerdings zum UVP. Scheinbar wurden die bevorzugt behandelt und haben schon die Komplette Palette verfügbar wohingegen die restlichen Händler noch auf warten müssen und ihre Kundschaft vertrösten .

Toll wäre auch wenn Cube hier im Herstellerforum ein wenig Support liefern würde aber scheinbar hat hier seitens Cube niemand ein Interesse.


----------



## Themeankitty (9. Januar 2010)

Also mein Nachbar arbeitet bei Cube. Er muss die Bikes zusammenbauen und fängt um 4 Uhr früh an zu arbeiten. Also sie produzieren ja kräftig, denn von minimal Stückzahlen kann man hier nicht reden. Cube hat außerdem 2 Arbeitsschichten. Die arbeiten bis 9 Uhr Abends.
Soviel zu dem gesagt.


----------



## Oli01 (9. Januar 2010)

Das Problem sind sicher nicht irgendwelche Arbeitsvolumen in den Montage-Werken, sondern dass die Rahmen wohl in Taiwan bzw. Fernost gefertigt werden sollen. Und hier sind keine schnellen Nachlieferungen möglich. Die Produktion wird vorgeplant auf eine gewisse Stückzahl (18'' und 20'' sicherlich in der Mehrheit, 16'' und 22'' sicherlich nur wenige). Dann werden sicherlich die Rahmen noch aufgeteilt auf Ausstattungsvarianten. 

Da kann man schnell Pech haben und bekommt halt keines mehr. Da kann Dein Kumpel noch so viel Schrauben. Im Grunde ist es eine Managemententscheidung und Produktionsplanung... 

Vielleicht hol ich mir ja doch noch nen Specialized. Von Cube zu Specialized fortgetrieben, weil Cube nichts auf Lager hat... Das ich nicht lache...


----------



## mitm_radl_do (9. Januar 2010)

Servus





NexusMP schrieb:


> wie sieht es eigentlich momentan aus? Wer hat jetzt sein bestelltes 2010er Stereo bekommen? Wer nicht?


meins ist da: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6608213&postcount=176

Zu eurer Beruhigung: Fahren kann ich zur Zeit auch nicht mit dem Teil, ich hatte Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt der vorderen Bremse. Nachdem ich die "TheOne" zusammen mit meinem Händler ein paar mal entlüftet habe hat sich daran leider auch nix geändert. 
Der Händler hat die Bremse jetzt eingeschickt zu Formula, irgendwo im Allgäu oder so haben die einen Service...

Ich wünsche euch dass ihr nicht mehr lange warten müßt...
und mir wünsche ich das Gleiche. 

beste Grüße


----------



## Bymike (9. Januar 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> Na und?
> 
> @Bymike
> warum (ich rate jetzt mal...) trennst Du Dich dann von Deinem alten Rad und behältst es nicht bis zum Liefertermin?



Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum Cube wohl nicht in höheren Margen fertigen will. Geld 
Würde ich viel Geld verdienen, dann hätte ich das auch so gemacht. 

Aber auch die Tatsache, dass die 2009er (Nachfolgemodelle) immer günstiger verramscht wurden, musste ich rechtzeitig verkaufen, um noch einen halbwegs guten Preis zu erzielen.

Egal, es soll ja keine Grundsatzdiskussion werden. 

Ich mach das gleiche wie jeder andere auch: Dampf ablassen 
Hauptsache wir kriegen in naher Zukunft überhaupt noch eins. Wenn nicht muss man halt doch kurzfristig nach Koblenz fahren.
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeman2006 (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe auch schon länger nichts von meinem Händler bezüglich der Lieferzeit gehört. 
Bestellt habe ich das THE One 20" in black 'n white im September.
Werde Montag mal nachhören, wie es so aussieht und hier berichten!

Gruß an alle Wartenden


----------



## Tice (10. Januar 2010)

Naja CUBE hatten ja bis einschließlich gestern noch Ferien. Mal sehen was da am Montag klar geht... wenn das stereo tatsächlich nicht mehr lieferbar sein sollte, käme für mich nur die CarbonVersion (Testsieger in der bike 01/09) oder das Sting in Frage und keins von denen kann ich mir leisten.


----------



## Bymike (10. Januar 2010)

Naja vielleicht kommt der Stein ja bald ins Rollen 
eine alternative für mich wäre noch das Canyon Nerve AM.


----------



## Tice (11. Januar 2010)

So grade mit meinem Händler telefoniert. Er konnte mit noch ein 18er stereo RX in black anodized bestellen. Es soll Mitte/Ende februar geliefert werden.

Sehr geil, bin ma gespannt obs dabei bleibt!

Grüße


----------



## powderliner (11. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch...
wenn heut bestelltes im Februar schon kommen sollte habe ich ja beinahe Hoffnung das meins noch im Januar kommt...


----------



## Tice (12. Januar 2010)

Falls noch jemand von euch günstig an ein 2009er Modell kommen will, in Trier gibts nen Händler, der nch mehrere Stereo hat: von K18 bis R 1 in verschiedenen Rahmengrößen.
http://velopoint-trier.de/vp/news.php 
Einfach rechts auf "Angebote" klicken und scrollen. Ist auch ein sehr netter Kontakt.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Bymike (14. Januar 2010)

so, ich muss mich dann ab heute von hier verabschieden. 

Heute ist mein 16 zoll RX geliefert worden
ich hab mich gleich verliebt 

Scheinbar gehts jetzt langsam los mit dem Versand, ich wünsche allen Vorbestellern dass das Warten bald ein Ende hat!


----------



## nici93 (14. Januar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Gibt's vielleicht das ein oder andere Bild für uns? - Würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## cubeman2006 (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Mein Händler hat mich heute angerufen und gesagt, dass mein STEREO THE ONE laut Cube in Kürze verschickt wird. Event. bekomme ich es schon kommende Woche!! 
-----------
Werde berichten, wenn's dann endlich da ist!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeman2006 (14. Januar 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> so, ich muss mich dann ab heute von hier verabschieden.
> 
> Heute ist mein 16 zoll RX geliefert worden
> ich hab mich gleich verliebt
> ...



Glückwunsch!!!
Stellste du mal ein Foto ein???
...meins soll auch fast schon unterwegs sein....


----------



## Bymike (14. Januar 2010)

Morgen abend gibt's Fotos! Noch steht's beim händler. Bin einfach reingeplatzt weil ich's unbedingt schon sehen wollte. Der Rahmen ist richtig schön kompakt, wirkt aber nicht zu klein. Würde damit am liebsten direkt ins Warme fahren


----------



## NexusMP (14. Januar 2010)

Jetzt gehts also los!!^^
Wenn eure beiden da sind, wird mein RX wohl auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen ')

Glückwunsch schonmal und lasst ein paar schöne Bilder sehen...


----------



## powderliner (15. Januar 2010)

Erstmal Glückwunsch und viel spaß mit dem neuen gefährt.

Ich mach mal noch keine Luftsprünge aber ein wenig Hoffnung geben eure abholbereiten bikes ja. ;-)


----------



## Glücki (15. Januar 2010)

Was ist am 2010er Modell neu? 

Was unterscheidet also ein Stereo 2010 von einem Stereo 2009?

Danke!


----------



## powderliner (15. Januar 2010)

Die Bremse und die Farben ansonsten eigentlich nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSR2K (15. Januar 2010)

Hi,

-Talas 150
-neuer RP23
-neue Formulas Mod.2010
-anderer Lenker 
-anderer Vorbau

that´s it


Mfg


----------



## powderliner (15. Januar 2010)

Beim RX bleib laut teile Liste der Dämpfer von letztem Jahr ohne BV. die Gabeln hab ich ja komplett vergessen.


----------



## Glücki (15. Januar 2010)

Glücki schrieb:


> Was ist am 2010er Modell neu?



Weiß jemand, was der Rahmen vom Stereo (z. B. in Rahmengröße M, ohne Dämpfer) wiegt?

Danke!


----------



## Bymike (15. Januar 2010)

soo, heute ist es endlich in sein neues Zuhause gekommen. 

Darf ich vorstellen:




Man verzeihe mir die Qualität
















Super teil, freue mich schon auf die erste Schnee-Tour morgen Abend!
Das einzige, was ich etwas schade finde, ist die fehlende Steckachse vorne. 

Hoffentlich kriegen bald alle ihr verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (15. Januar 2010)

Schick, Schick. Hast sogar nen BV-Dämpfer drin, der für das RX laut Katalog gar nicht vorgesehen ist. Nur würde ich mir noch das Dämpferschutzteil besorgen und montieren oder den Dämpfer mit ner Eigenkonstruktion schützen. Ich hab das Carbonteil zum Bike dazubekommen, kostet sonst 39.95 Euro.


----------



## clemestino (15. Januar 2010)

servus! das teil gehört normal dazu. am besten gleich beim händler melden! war bei mir auch nicht dabei!


----------



## Bymike (15. Januar 2010)

werd ich ihn morgen mal drauf ansprechen. 

der soll definitiv dabei sein? wäre sinnvoller gewesen, als die Shimano Pedale!


----------



## clemestino (15. Januar 2010)

bei cube auf der homepage stehts!
pedale hab ich auch getauscht


----------



## powderliner (15. Januar 2010)

Gratuliere Mike. Hat ja noch geklappt vor deiner geplanten tour. ich bin ja fast in der Versuchung meinen Dealer morgen zu nerven aber ich glaub ich lass es und schwing mich morgen zum Wartezeit verkürzen lieber aufs Snowboard...


----------



## nici93 (15. Januar 2010)

@Bymike: Wunderschönes Bike - da steigt die Vorfreude noch mehr 

Eine Frage: Hast Du die Alberts in 2.25 oder 2.4 drauf (bei den 2009ern war ja wegen den Sunringle nur der 2.25 drauf?!)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitm_radl_do (15. Januar 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> soo, heute ist es endlich in sein neues Zuhause gekommen.


Gratuliere!
Willkommen im Club...


----------



## cubeman2006 (15. Januar 2010)

powderliner schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch und viel spaß mit dem neuen gefährt.
> 
> Ich mach mal noch keine Luftsprünge aber ein wenig Hoffnung geben eure abholbereiten bikes ja. ;-)



Danke Dir
aber noch hab ich's nicht!!!
Aber die Vorfreude steigt gewaltig!!!
Schönes Wochenende!!!


----------



## cubeman2006 (15. Januar 2010)

clemestino schrieb:


> bei cube auf der homepage stehts!
> pedale hab ich auch getauscht



Beim Stereo ist das Muddy Board auf der HP von Cube als Extra aufgeführt, genauso wie der Kettenstrebenschutz.
Beides ist also nicht unbedingt am Bike, wenn nicht bestellt.
Habe das Muddy Board aber bei meinem Bike auch dabei, wenn's dann eventuell nächste Woche kommt!!


----------



## cubeman2006 (15. Januar 2010)

@Mike: Wow, geiles Bike!!
Gratuliere ebenfalls!!!
Hoffe, mein Stereo kommt wirklich bis Ende kommender Woche...!!! 
Schönes Wochenende...
Gruß


----------



## Mike5 (15. Januar 2010)

Huihuihui, es scheint ja echt Bewegung rein zu kommen! 

Viel Spaß mit euren Bikes!

Dann kann es ja hofffentlich bald in großer Menge losgehen! Wobei, bei Bestelleingang Ende Nov kann es noch was dauern... 

Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste.

Mike


----------



## Bymike (16. Januar 2010)

nici93 schrieb:


> @Bymike: Wunderschönes Bike - da steigt die Vorfreude noch mehr
> 
> Eine Frage: Hast Du die Alberts in 2.25 oder 2.4 drauf (bei den 2009ern war ja wegen den Sunringle nur der 2.25 drauf?!)?



Dankeschön 

Ich hab die 2.4er drauf - glücklicherweise! 2.25er wären fast zu schmal. 



clemestino schrieb:


> bei cube auf der homepage stehts!
> pedale hab ich auch getauscht



Wie dem auch sei, das Muddy Board hol ich mir auf jeden Fall dazu, der Dämpfer steht halt genau in Schusslinie. 
Pedale bleiben hier fürs Frrrranggenland dran, wenns dann wieder ins hochalpine geht, kommen Platform-Pedale drauf. (sind mittlerweile auch schon Montiert für die ersten Winterfahrten)

Mein Stereo hat mittlerweile ne Laufleistung von 300 Metern. Momentan steht's noch in meiner Wohnung zur Dekoration 
Morgen darfs dann auch mal an die frische Luft


----------



## CsK-Thor (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

hat das 2010 Stereo (The one) einen konischen Gabelschaft oder nicht?


----------



## slawo (17. Januar 2010)

Du meinst das Steuerrohr.........und nein, hat es nicht^^


----------



## Motz82 (19. Januar 2010)

So, mein Stereo "The One" 18 Zoll in schwarz-weiß ist endlich angekommen. Leider haben beide Scheibenbremsen einen Schlag abbekommen, spätestens bis nächste Woche sollen aber Neue geliefert werden. Vom Optischen kann ich nur sagen, ersten Sahne. 
Freu mich schon auf meinen ersten  Ausritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molle88 (19. Januar 2010)

Hey, cool. Ich hoffe mein white&Black kommt auch bald... Kannst du nich vielleicht ein paar Bilder reinstellen? Gruß


----------



## cubeman2006 (19. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch Motz!!!
Hoffe, ich kann in Kürze ähnliches berichten!!
Ja, knips das bitte Teil mal!!

Gruß


----------



## powderliner (20. Januar 2010)

War vorhin beim Händler ein 18er The One white/black (sieht super aus in echt...) hat er schon erhalten. Mein RX soll nächste Woche kommen Juhu... Muss aber dann mal schauen welche Größe mir letztlich besser passt 18 oder 20" wenns 18er besser passt nehm ich wohl das The one aber ich vermute das 20er ist geeigneter für mich. beim 18er muss die Stütze schon arg weit raus.


----------



## Motz82 (20. Januar 2010)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Motz!!!
> Hoffe, ich kann in Kürze ähnliches berichten!!
> Ja, knips das bitte Teil mal!!
> 
> Gruß




Hey, danke euch, ich kann zur Zeit leider keine Bilder machen, sobald es klappt werde ich natürlich welche rein stellen. Morgen ists hoffentlich ready to race


----------



## Lachnitt (20. Januar 2010)

nici93 schrieb:


> @Bymike: Wunderschönes Bike - da steigt die Vorfreude noch mehr
> 
> Eine Frage: Hast Du die Alberts in 2.25 oder 2.4 drauf (bei den 2009ern war ja wegen den Sunringle nur der 2.25 drauf?!)?



Antwort
Ich hab die 2.4er drauf - glücklicherweise! 2.25er wären fast zu schmal. Die Antwort stimmt, aber die Frage nicht.
Bzw. hat sich an den Sunringle Felgen nichts geändert, nur das eben jetzt 2.4er statt 2.25 drauf sind.

Gruß
Lachnitt
10er Rahmen mit 9er Kleid


----------



## whigger (21. Januar 2010)

Mein bestelltes 16er The One ist gestern auch gekommen und wird heute zusammen gebastelt. Wenn alles klappt, kann ich es heute Nachmittag bzw. morgen dann holen. 

Leider habe ich es im Sommer letzten Jahres bestellt und mich in der Zwischenzeit schon wieder umentschieden und werde es somit direkt nagelneu und ungefahren verkaufen, wenn ich es in meinen Händen halte. Wer also Interesse hat, gerne PM an mich;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NexusMP (21. Januar 2010)

Sagt mal, wie handhabt ihr das mit Versicherungen für die Bikes?
Habt ihr da welche für abgeschlossen? Oder geht ihr einfach davon aus, dass sich keiner an eurem Stereo vergreift?

Ich werde meins auch nur in der Wohung haben und ansonsten drauf sitzen.^^ Daher kann eigentlich nichts passieren... Oder seht ihr das anders?


----------



## Bymike (22. Januar 2010)

Ne Versicherung ist nur Bereicherung für deinen Versicherer. 

Pass drauf auf, nehm ein gescheites Schloß und lass es nie länger unbeaufsichtigt stehn. 

Für mich ist's n reines Sportgerät und wird nie stundenlang in der Öffentlichkeit herumstehen. Das Stereo fällt sehr stark auf, da ist in größeren Städten die Diebstahlgefahr wahrscheinlich sehr hoch.


----------



## NexusMP (22. Januar 2010)

Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Das Stereo ist ein Sportgerät und damit entweder in der Wohnung oder bei mir.
Falls ich es doch mal für kurze Zeit unbeaufsichtigt lasse, werde ich bir das Abus-Bordo-6000 Schloss holen und zusätzlich noch ein Sicherheitsset. Das Set beeinhaltet zwei Steckachsen für die Laufräder, ne Achse für den Steuersatz und ne Achse für die Sattelhalterung. Alle 4 Achsen sind mit Spezialmuttern versehen, die nur ich mit dem entsprechenden Schlüssel aufbekomme.
Damit sollte es ziehmlich sicher sein. Aber die Schaltung oder Pedale lassen sich halt trotzdem schnell mal abbauen^^

Aber gut, wird sich zeigen...
Ich dachte mir schon, dass sich ne Versicherung in der Preiskategorie ni9cht lihnt. Aber hätte ja sein können, dass es doch etwas gutes gibt.


----------



## derAndre (22. Januar 2010)

NexusMP schrieb:


> Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Das Stereo ist ein Sportgerät und damit entweder in der Wohnung oder bei mir.
> Falls ich es doch mal für kurze Zeit unbeaufsichtigt lasse, werde ich bir das Abus-Bordo-6000 Schloss holen und zusätzlich noch ein Sicherheitsset.
> 
> Das Set beeinhaltet zwei Steckachsen für die Laufräder, ne Achse für den Steuersatz und ne Achse für die Sattelhalterung. Alle 4 Achsen sind mit Spezialmuttern versehen, die nur ich mit dem entsprechenden Schlüssel aufbekomme.
> Damit sollte es ziehmlich sicher sein. Aber die Schaltung oder Pedale lassen sich halt trotzdem schnell mal abbauen^^



Das Set ist mit nem Engländer schnell umgangen und die Sachen sind trotzdem futsch. Und was machste dann wenn Du ne Panne im Wald hast? Neee, sowas bringt rein gar nix. Kein Schloss ist unknackbar und kein Sicherheitsset ist sicher. Son Spaßgerät kannste einfach nirgendwo aleine lassen und fertig.


----------



## Molle88 (22. Januar 2010)

Yeahaa!! Mein Rad is da!! Hol ich morgen ab. Stell dann auch gleich Bilder rein. Werden dann wohl die ersten für nen Black&White.... Kann bestimmt heute garnich schlafen...


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Januar 2010)

Ihr wollt doch nicht allen ernstes ein Stereo irgendwo anschließen und unbeaufsichtigt lassen?


----------



## Mike5 (23. Januar 2010)

Molle, was ist jetzt - wir warten gespannt auf die b&w Bilder! 

Mike


----------



## Molle88 (24. Januar 2010)

So da sind sie. Hoffe das klappt jetzt auch... Is nen 20" 
Komm noch andere Pedalen rauf... 



http://img202.imageshack.us/i/cimg2941.jpg/


----------



## Tice (24. Januar 2010)

Man ist das hübsch. Da bereue ich es ja schon fast mir nen black anodized bestellt zu haben.


----------



## Mike5 (24. Januar 2010)

Echt schick, danke!

Ist das eigentlich ein "The One"? Die Fox würde ja darauf schließen lassen, allerdings hätte ich da eine weiße Sattelstütze erwartet?

Schon gefahren?

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molle88 (24. Januar 2010)

Ja ist das "The One". Die weiße Sattelstütze ist meiner Meinung nur beim "Carbon R1 " dabei. Genau wie der weiße Vorbau. Ja erste Tour ist schon gefahren. Geil!!!


----------



## whigger (24. Januar 2010)

Die weißen Parts sind nur beim R1 verbaut. Motz seins und meins haben auch schwarze Parts dran, also scheint das wohl immer so zu sein. Die Griffe sind aber die vom R1, denn auf der Homepage sind eindeutig die Fritzz Gummi Griffe gelistet und nicht diese komischen Schaumstoff Dinger....


----------



## cubeman2006 (24. Januar 2010)

@ Molle: geiles Teil
Mein 20"(auch THE ONE in black'white) soll kommende Woche auch endlich kommen!! *freu*

Wie war die erste Tour?? 
Was hast Du vorher gefahren??

Gruß aus'm Rheinland


----------



## Molle88 (24. Januar 2010)

@ Cubeman

Bin vorher nen LTD Race 08 20" gefahren. Wie ich bei dir lese bist du ja auch noch Hardtail Fahrer... Die erste Tour ( bei -11°) war geil, nur ein bisschen glatt hier im Moment)...


----------



## whigger (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe gestern auch endlich mein vor langer Zeit bestelltes The One in 16" abgeholt. Das Bike ist noch brandneu und noch kein cm gefahren! Hier mal einige Bilder von dem guten Stück....






















Mehr Bilder sind noch in meinem Album. Ich habe versucht mal alle interessanten Details zu erwischen, aber ich bin jetzt auch nicht gerade der geübteste Fotograph

Das Bike werde ich übrigens die Tage in den Bikemarkt stellen. Ich werde es dann so verkaufen, wie es auf den Bildern ist und natürlich ist dann das Muddy Board auch dabei. Ich habe mich nämlich umentschieden und möchte mir ein 2010er Torque kaufen, obwohl das Stereo schon bestellt war. Ich kann dadurch natürlich nen super Preis machen, wer also Interesse hat einfach ne Nachricht am mich


----------



## nullstein (26. Januar 2010)

Also irgendwie sieht das Stereo in 16" echt blöd aus. Da stimmen die Proportionen mal gar nicht.


----------



## whigger (26. Januar 2010)

Naja, der Sattel ist auf den Bildern recht niedrig. In Echt sieht der Rahmen zwar kompakt aus, aber es wirkt nicht so klein wie auf den Bildern.... Überstandshöhe dürfte so um die 78cm liegen, müsste mal messen.


----------



## RSR2K (26. Januar 2010)

Hi,


ich verstehe es nicht.Warum verbaut Cube diese bescheidende Schaumstoff-
griffe und die ´09 Bremsscheiben.Das ist jetzt schon das 3. bike wo mir das auffällt.Wenn ich was in einem Produktblatt auschreibe halte ich mich auch daran.Ich hoffe das bei mir das verbaut wurde was auch angegeben wird.


mfg


----------



## whigger (26. Januar 2010)

Stimmt eigentlich, das mit den Scheiben. Auf meinem AMS 125 vom letzten Jahr waren auf den K18 auch die "neuen" nicht gewellten Scheiben drauf und beim Stereo 2010 sind es jetzt plötzlich wieder die gewellten. Vielleicht der Optik wegen oder Restbestände.... Der TOP Funktion sollte das aber keinen Abbruch tun. Die Griffe hat wohl auch jedes Stereo drauf, aber die wechselt ja eigentlich eh jeder recht zügig gegen gescheite aus. Die Fritzz Grips sind nämlich auch nicht das Wahre und für mein Empfinden auch sehr hart und dünn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSR2K (26. Januar 2010)

Hi,

klar,da gebe ich Dir Recht der Funktion tut das sicherlich keinen Abbruch,nur finde ich persönlich die ´09er Scheiben hässlich und war froh das ´10 endlich neue auf den Markt gekommen sind.Da die The One des Stereo ja auch das neue Modell ist erwarte ich eigentlich schon das auch die neue Generation von Scheibe verbaut wird.Zu den Gummigriffen des Fritzz kann ich nichts sagen,aber bestimmt besser als die Schaumstoffteile.Die können mal garnichts.


mfg


----------



## drexsack (26. Januar 2010)

Die Schaumstaoffgriffe hatte ich auch am Reaction dran, die waren in Rekordzeit kaputt.. Echt ein bischen peinlich in den Preisklassen, wo sie verbaut werden.


----------



## derAndre (26. Januar 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das Bike werde ich übrigens die Tage in den Bikemarkt stellen. Ich werde es dann so verkaufen, wie es auf den Bildern ist und natürlich ist dann das Muddy Board auch dabei. Ich habe mich nämlich umentschieden und möchte mir ein 2010er Torque kaufen, obwohl das Stereo schon bestellt war. Ich kann dadurch natürlich nen super Preis machen, wer also Interesse hat einfach ne Nachricht am mich



Das ist echt das härteste was ich je gehört habe. Konntest Du keinen Deal mit dem Händler machen? Der hätte das Stereo sicher verlustfrei verkaufen können. So wirst Du nun wahrscheinlich erheblichen Verlust schreiben beim Wiederverkauf. Und wie ist das mit der Garantie für den Käufer? Gibt Cube dem Zweitbesitzer die volle Garantie?

Zu den Schaumstoffgriffen: An meinem Stereo The One waren die Dinger nicht dran? Da sind die Fritzz grife dran. Mit denen bin ich aber ganz zufrieden.

Viele Grüße
der André


----------



## whigger (26. Januar 2010)

Naja, ich wollte halt beim Händler nicht kurz vor knapp wieder stornieren. Der hatte ja das Bike für mich bestellt und es war auf Mitte Oktober angekündigt. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich aber einiges bei mir geändert und ich wollte ihn dann nicht im Regen stehen lassen. Klar ist das ein hin und her für mich, aber dann wenigstens mit Preisvorteil für den Käufer
Ich denke der Verlust wird sich bei mir in Grenzen halten und die Garantie ist die selbe, denn die Garantie gibt es ja auf Produkt und nicht auf den Besitzer.


----------



## NexusMP (26. Januar 2010)

@ whigger: bist du dir da sicher mit der garantie? ich hatte neulich erst in einer garantiebestimmung gelesen, dass diese nur für den erstbesitzer gilt! schau am besten mal in die agb von deinem händler bzw des kaufvertrages. (ich hoffe mal so etwas gibbets^^)
vllt hilft das weiter...


----------



## whigger (26. Januar 2010)

Die Herstellergrantie muss immer innerhalb der Garantiezeit gelten, egal wie viele Besitzer das Rad hat. Der Service vom Händler ist dann wieder etwas anderes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NexusMP (26. Januar 2010)

hm... also ich habe nochmal nachgesehen. die agb, welche ich neulich vor augen hatte, war die von roseversand.de
da steht:

"_3. Wir sind für Sie da 
... und tauschen jeden gebrochenen Rahmen aus. Diese Garantie gilt nur für den Erstbesitzer. Bei begründeten ..._"

ich weis jetzt nicht inwiefern das auf deinen händler zutrifft oder nicht. jedenfalls wollte ich nur mitteilen, dass solche sachen in den agb geregelt sein KÖNNEN!! also schau da am besten nochmal nach um wirklich sicher zu gehen ')


----------



## drexsack (26. Januar 2010)

Nein, Garantie gibt es laut meinem Händler nur auf den Erstkäufer, das machen andere Firmen wie MS mit ihrer xbox zum Beispiel genauso. Ich würde das zumindest dringend nochmal überprüfen, am besten direkt bei Cube.

edit:

Kurzer Blick auf die Cube Homepage:



> *Gewährleistung:*
> Für Cube Produkte gilt die gesetzlich vorgegebene Gewährleistungsfrist. Diese beginnt mit dem Kauf der *Neuware* durch den Endkunden beim Fachhändler. Sollte innerhalb der Gewährleistungsfrist ein Mangel oder Schaden an dem Produkt auftreten, welcher auf einen Material- oder Verarbeitungsfehler zurückzuführen ist, wenden Sie sich bitte an Ihren Cube - Fachhändler, der für Sie die weitere Bearbeitung übernimmt.* Bei einer Reparatur verlängert sich die Gewährleistungsfrist auf das Gesamtprodukt nicht.*
> Der Anspruch auf Gewährleistung gilt nicht:
> 
> ...



http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...-Bikes-Gewaehrleistung-Garantie-_id_8385_.htm


----------



## Bymike (26. Januar 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Also irgendwie sieht das Stereo in 16" echt blöd aus. Da stimmen die Proportionen mal gar nicht.



Schon in "live" gesehen? Das selbe dachte ich zuerst nämlich auch, bevor ich's dann selbst in der Hand hatte. (Musste es aber in der Größe bestellen weil ich nur 1,73-1,75 Meter groß bin)

Es schaut richtig Bullig aus mit dem Stark nach vorn ansteigendem Oberrohr. Die Proportionen wirken absolut perfekt. Die Verarbeitung und Form der Rohre ebenso.
Ursprünglich hab ich mich geärgert, weil es das RX nur in Black Anodized gibt. Mittlerweile bin ich sehr froh darüber, da das Black & White für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Farbliche Highlights besitzt.


----------



## nullstein (26. Januar 2010)

Hab ich schon in live gesehen. Fahre selbst ein 20er und muss sagen, dass 16er sieht aus wie ein Kinderrrad. Aber was will man machen, wenn man zu klein ist


----------



## whigger (26. Januar 2010)

Einen Vorteil hab ich aber beim 16er: Aufgrund der kompakten Größe, sollte es eigentlich vom Rahmen her steifer und stabiler sein, als die großen Geschwister;-)


----------



## Bymike (26. Januar 2010)

... Und wendiger 
aber was will man machen wenn man zu groß ist


----------



## FWck (26. Januar 2010)

Und dann nochmal die Erinnerung: Gott hab jedem Mensch 2 Meter zur Verfügung gegeben, die Aufteilung bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.   (Auch mir würd ein 16"er passen )

'tschuldigung, war jetzt sehr OT


----------



## cubeman2006 (26. Januar 2010)

ES IST DA

mein Händler hat heute angerufen!! 
Muss mein THE ONE nur noch abholen...werde ich wohl diese Woche noch schaffen!!! *freu*


----------



## Mike2000r (27. Januar 2010)

Wisst ihr schon mit welchen Pedalen und welchen Schuhen ihr eure Schätzchen "treten" werdet?


----------



## NexusMP (27. Januar 2010)

gute frage...
ich überlege mir, die hier ran zu bauen: Shimano Pedalsatz SPD-PD-M647 oder die Shimano Pedalsatz SPD-PD-A530
was sagt ihr dazu?

zur situation: ich bin halt neueinsteiger im mtb-(und eigentlich auch allgemein im fahrrad-)geschäft. bin vorher ausser meiner stadtschlampe nichts besseres gefahren und hatte daher auch noch nie mit klickpedalen zu tun. deswegen wollte ich für das stereo erstmal eine art übergangslösung, sprich pedalen die man mit und ohne fahrradschuhen fahren kann, nutzen ...
was meint ihr, sind die oben genannten von shimano gut? oder überteuert? oder gibt es bessere, die ihr empfehlen könnt?

greez, NexusMP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (27. Januar 2010)

Naja, also so Mix-Dinger würde ich Dir eher abraten. Der Grip ist auf der flachen Seite um Welten schlechter als auf richtigen Flats und die Clickfunktion kann mit richtigen Clickies auch nicht mit halten. Dazu kommt, dass wärend der Fahrt eigentlich immer gerade die nicht benötigte Seite oben ist, wenn Du Dich einclicken willst. Ich rate entweder zu XT Clickies und wenn Du preisbewusst bist, dann die PD-540. Die sind baugleich, allerdings ohne den XT Schriftzug
Wenn Du Flats bevorzugst, dann kannst Du die Wellgo MG-1 nehmen, oder die guten alten Sudpin III...

Mein Favorit fürs Stereo wären wohl XT bzw. PD-M540er von Shimano!


----------



## jan84 (27. Januar 2010)

Reine Klickpedale oder reine Plattform (dann mit ordentlichen Pins + Schuhen!), keine Kombilösungen. 
Ich hab, auch als totaler Anfänger, mit Klicks angefangen und bin nach 3 Jahren größtenteils auf Plattform umgestiegen, weil für mich keine weitere fahrtechnische Steigerung mehr möglich war mit Klickpedalen. Würde ich jederzeit wieder so machen. 
Aber keine Kombipedale!

grüße,
Jan


----------



## NexusMP (27. Januar 2010)

hm... dann werde ich mich wohl erstmal fÃ¼r plattform entscheiden. klick kann ich ja spÃ¤ter immernoch testen.
aber mal noch ein paar fragen:

1. woran erkenne ich gute plattform-pedalen? gibt es ausser im preis und gewicht unterschiede zwischen 20â¬ und 100â¬ varianten? gibt es da marken von denen man unbedingt abraten sollte bzw. welche, die man unbedingt nehmen sollte?

2. wie definierst du "ordentliche" pins? einfach die anzahl, oder das material oder ob sie wechselbar sind?

3. sollte ich mir trotzdem schuhe holen, die erstmal klick-fÃ¤hig sind, auch wenn sie erstmal nicht dafÃ¼r benÃ¶tigt werden?


----------



## derAndre (27. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre zur Zeit billige Plattformen. Davon würde ich abraten. Wichtig bei Plattformen sind wechselbare Pin, idealerweise in verschiedenen Längen verfügbar oder gar dabei. Weitere Merkmale auf die man Wert legen kann sind Gewicht, Dicke, Lager und Achse. 

Mich interessiert zum Bespiel das Gewicht gar nicht und die Lager nur sehr bedingt. Meine nächsten Plattformen sind sehr flach (Das Stereo hat ein sehr tief liegendes Tretlager, wodurch ich oft mit der Pedale aufsetze) und haben eine stabile Achse (ich bin ein ziemlicher Brocken). Wenn die Lager dann noch "sealed" sind, toll, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm. Dann werden die halt hin und wieder gereinigt und von Zeit zu Zeit gewechselt.

Ich würde gerne mal die mallet von Crankbrothers testen. Das ist eine vollwertige Plattform mit einem cleats in der Mitte. Allerdings hat die nur sechs bzw. acht 8mm Pin pro Seite. Ich hab da meine sorge ob das reicht. Daher werde ich wohl auf eine andere reine Plattform wechseln. Es gibt ein paar sehr schön flache und leider auch sehr teure z.B. von den Canfieldbrothers. Die 5050 von den Crankbrüdern ist aber auch sehr geil.


----------



## jan84 (27. Januar 2010)

Guck dich mal nach den "Wellgo MG-1" um, gibts bei eBay für, teils sehr, kleines Geld. Ordentliche Pins => es sollten halt Pins nennenswerter Länge vorhanden sein. 
Nutz bzgl. der Plattformpedale, insbesondere bzgl. geeigneter Schuhe auch mal die Suchfunktion, gerade zu den Schuhen wurde auch viel geschrieben. 

Mit Klickpedalen kommt man halt schon besser vorran, gerade bergauf. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## whigger (27. Januar 2010)

Die Wellgo MG1 bekommt man Ã¼ber ebay schon sehr gÃ¼nstig und teils unter 30â¬ inkl. Versand aus dem Ausland. Ein Kumpel hat die auf seinem Torque und ist sehr begeistert. Ich bin sie auch mal kurz gefahren und muss sagen, dass der Grip bombig ist! Was besseres zu dem Preis wird man wohl so schnell nicht finden, wenn es ein Flat sein soll.


----------



## Oli01 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre jetzt jahrelang (ca. 5-6) mit den Shimano Kombipedalen. So schlimm sind die auch nicht. An das Zurechtdrehen beim Losfahren gewöhnt man sich schnell.. Ein Vorteil dieser Pedale: auf sehr heiklen Berganstiegen (>20°) kann man auch mal ungeklickt fahren, dass man nicht eingeklickt umfällt... wenns gar nicht mehr weitergeht...

Allerdings hab ich das Rad auch nie mit normalen Nicht-Klicki-Schuhen bewegt, weswegen ich mir die Kombipedalen ursprünglich geholt hatte. Ich werde wohl auf zweiseitige Klickpedale von Shimano wechseln, wenn ich jemals nen Stereo bekommen sollte... 

Cube würfelt mal wieder mit den Lagerbeständen (oder hat kaum noch welche). Anscheinend, wie auf den Bildern der ersten BlackWhite Stereos hier zu sehen, werden die Sattelstangen nun in schwarz ausgeliefert? Auf jedem Bild in den Katalogen und im Internet sind die weiß. Aber egal....


----------



## whigger (27. Januar 2010)

Auf der Homepage sind die black&white leider immer nur in der R1 Variante abgebildet. Das schwarze ist ein RX. The One findet man irgendwie nicht als Bilder irgendwo abgebildet....

Als Pedal werfe ich mal noch die hier in den Raum


----------



## jan84 (27. Januar 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt jahrelang (ca. 5-6) mit den Shimano Kombipedalen. So schlimm sind die auch nicht. An das Zurechtdrehen beim Losfahren gewöhnt man sich schnell.. Ein Vorteil dieser Pedale: auf sehr heiklen Berganstiegen (>20°) kann man auch mal ungeklickt fahren, dass man nicht eingeklickt umfällt... wenns gar nicht mehr weitergeht...
> [...]



Das Zurechtdrehen ist aber, gerade wenn man in schwerem Gelände nur kurz ausklickt, ein Problem. Bei sehr heiklen Anstiegen ist man eingeklickt immer besser dran, weil man ein gleichmäßigeren Tritt hinbekommt. Das Umfallen kann man in 97% der Fälle durch Balancegefühl verhindern, in den letzten 3% isses so steil, dass man maximal (!) in Schritttempo umfallen würde. 

Die einzige Berechtigung haben diese Pedale imho genau in dem Fall den du auch beschreibst, wenn das Rad regelmäßig längere Strecken mit verschiedenen Schuhen bewegt werden soll. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (27. Januar 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Als Pedal werfe ich mal noch die hier in den Raum



Die sehen in der Tat sehr gut und relativ preiswert aus. Gibt es einen deutschen Vertrieb dafür?


----------



## whigger (27. Januar 2010)

Leider nein. Die scheinen ausschließlich über die Page zu verkaufen und ermöglichen so die niedricgen Preise. Du musst die Teile mal mit den Nuke Proof vergleichen, die sehen verdächtig ähnlich aus;-)

Aber die verlangen eh nur 2,50 Pfund für den Versand, also ist es fast billiger als hier in Deutschland zu bestellen. Ich hatte auch schon E-Mail Kontakt mit dem Chef und der Service scheint echt klasse zu sein, wenn man das so von der Reaktionszeit der E-Mail ableiten kann.

"elmono" aus dem Liteville Forum hat die wohl auf seinem 901 drauf und scheint zufrieden zu sein, was ich bisher so über die Suche gefunden habe


----------



## Bymike (27. Januar 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Ein Vorteil dieser Pedale: auf sehr heiklen Berganstiegen (>20°) kann man auch mal ungeklickt fahren, dass man nicht eingeklickt umfällt... wenns gar nicht mehr weitergeht...



Ich dreh den Berg bzw. das Fahrrad jetzt mal um. 
Auf stark verblockten Trails bergab haben mich die Kombipedale immer den letzten Nerv gekostet. Man kann zwar ausgeklickt fahren. Aber sobald rutschige Felsen, geholper, etc. dabei sind, verliert man schlichtweg den Halt. Teilweise hatten die Schuhe dann keinen Pedalkontakt mehr und ich bin haltlos mitm Arsch auf dem Sattel nach unten geholpert, bis ich irgendwie zum stehen kam. 
Bergauf ist ja kein Thema, da man dort nicht im gefährlichen Bereich unterwegs ist. Da ist die Geschwindigkeit nicht so hoch und man hat mehr Zeit, sich auszuklicken.

Ich bin aber der absolute kombipedalverfechter, weil ich in der Schuhwahl nicht eingeschränkt sein will. Viele hier erhältliche Lösungen (Platform + Klick) hat man ja leider nicht. 

Sind denn die Platform/Klick-Pedale (Mallet) von Crank Brothers mit normalen Schuhen ordentlich fahrbar oder drückt der Klickmechanismus zu sehr?


----------



## jan84 (27. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab wenns um a nach b geht, also kein wirkliches Gelände was über Forstweg hinausgeht, auch keine Probleme mit normalen Schuhen auf reinen Klickpedalen (Shimano M540). Fürs Gelände keine Kombis . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Mircwidu (27. Januar 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Leider nein. Die scheinen ausschließlich über die Page zu verkaufen und ermöglichen so die niedricgen Preise. Du musst die Teile mal mit den Nuke Proof vergleichen, die sehen verdächtig ähnlich aus;-)
> 
> Aber die verlangen eh nur 2,50 Pfund für den Versand, also ist es fast billiger als hier in Deutschland zu bestellen. Ich hatte auch schon E-Mail Kontakt mit dem Chef und der Service scheint echt klasse zu sein, wenn man das so von der Reaktionszeit der E-Mail ableiten kann.
> 
> "elmono" aus dem Liteville Forum hat die wohl auf seinem 901 drauf und scheint zufrieden zu sein, was ich bisher so über die Suche gefunden habe



Ich habe die Thru Pin auf meinem derzeitigen Fully. Bin sehr zufrieden was Grip und Optik angeht. Langzeit erfahrung habe ich leider nicht, da ich sie erst im Herbst gekauft habe.
Shop ist super schnell. Donnerstag bestellt Samstag waren sie da.
Also ich kann nix negatives sagen. Bin bis jetzt zufrieden.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## whigger (28. Januar 2010)

Ich werd mir auf jeden Fall die Tage die Nano Flats ordern und kann dann mal von der Quali und dem Service berichten. Aber wenn ich jetzt mal lese, wie kurz die Lieferzeit ist, dann stimmt mich das ja schon mal freudig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeman2006 (28. Januar 2010)

KOMBIPEDALE sind für den Einstieg sehr gut!!
Du bist halt, wenn's technischer wird, am Anfang unsicher und klickst dann einfach aus. Wenn Du dich dann nach ein paar Monaten sicher fühlst, kannst Du die Pedale immer noch wechseln!
Das wäre meine Empfehlung für den Anfang!


----------



## cubeman2006 (28. Januar 2010)

Hier ist es...gerade abgeholt!!
Mein Stereo 20" THE ONE


----------



## cubeman2006 (28. Januar 2010)

Wie bekomme ich denn große Fotos eingestellt???
Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben??

Danke

;-)


----------



## Mike2000r (28. Januar 2010)

@Cubemann2006
Du hast meinen Traum gekauft, Glückwunsch ;-)

Also ich habe schon paar Jahre Erfahrung mit Click-Pedalen, eigentlich muss ich sagen hab ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Plattform-Pedalen... Außer natürlich wie ich Fahrradfahren gelernt habe als Kind ;-) 
Da aber so viele jetzt von Click auf Plattform wechseln wollte ich mal auf den Zug aufspringen... Mein neues Bike jetzt wird ein Cube Stereo, suche dafür dann leichte, nicht zu hoch bauende Pedale bis ca 50 Euro. Habt ihr Vorschläge? Brauch eben keine solchen Mörderdinger wie die Downhiller haben wo sogar ein Panzer drüberfahren kann und dafür auch 600 Gramm aufwärts wiegen...


----------



## Mike2000r (28. Januar 2010)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> Hier ist es...gerade abgeholt!!
> Mein Stereo 20" THE ONE



War bei dir das Muddy Board und der Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren schon dabei oder ist das extra zu ordern? Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## whigger (28. Januar 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Als Pedal werfe ich mal noch* die hier *in den Raum





Mike2000r schrieb:


> @Cubemann2006
> Du hast meinen Traum gekauft, Glückwunsch ;-)
> 
> Also ich habe schon paar Jahre Erfahrung mit Click-Pedalen, eigentlich muss ich sagen hab ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Plattform-Pedalen... Außer natürlich wie ich Fahrradfahren gelernt habe als Kind ;-)
> Da aber so viele jetzt von Click auf Plattform wechseln wollte ich mal auf den Zug aufspringen... Mein neues Bike jetzt wird ein Cube Stereo, suche dafür dann leichte, nicht zu hoch bauende Pedale bis ca 50 Euro. *Habt ihr Vorschläge?* Brauch eben keine solchen Mörderdinger wie die Downhiller haben wo sogar ein Panzer drüberfahren kann und dafür auch 600 Gramm aufwärts wiegen...



Ein paar Einträge weiter oben von mir


----------



## FWck (28. Januar 2010)

Lad' die Bilder hier ins Album hoch, dann auf 'BBC-Code einblenden' gehen, den Link für das große Foto kopieren und hier einfügen.

Aber wirklich ein absolutes Traumbike!


----------



## Oli01 (28. Januar 2010)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> KOMBIPEDALE sind für den Einstieg sehr gut!!
> Du bist halt, wenn's technischer wird, am Anfang unsicher und klickst dann einfach aus. Wenn Du dich dann nach ein paar Monaten sicher fühlst, kannst Du die Pedale immer noch wechseln!
> Das wäre meine Empfehlung für den Anfang!



Ja, ich hatte mir vor 6 Jahren die Kombipedale als Klickineueinsteiger auch geholt. Und es eben dabei belassen. Ich fahr zwar inzwischen das dritte paar Klickschuhe (Verschleiß ist einfach höher, als der von den Pedalen), aber immer noch die Kombipedale. Wozu sollte ich auch was Wechseln und Geld ausgeben, wenn es seinen Dienst noch tut? 

Beim neuen Fahrrad ist es dann schon was anderes. Da kann man sich ja neu Orientieren. Aber ausschließlich Plattform kann ich mir nicht vorstellen für mich. Ich bin eher ein Tourenfahrer. Da sind Klickies recht angenehm und sicher. Ne Kombi aus Klick und Plattform wäre allerdings wirklich interessant... Gibts sowas? Auf die Plattform bergab und auf steilen anstiegen, also bei Anspruchsvollem und die Klickies für den großen Rest...


----------



## Mike2000r (28. Januar 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte mir vor 6 Jahren die Kombipedale als Klickineueinsteiger auch geholt. Und es eben dabei belassen. Ich fahr zwar inzwischen das dritte paar Klickschuhe (Verschleiß ist einfach höher, als der von den Pedalen), aber immer noch die Kombipedale. Wozu sollte ich auch was Wechseln und Geld ausgeben, wenn es seinen Dienst noch tut?
> 
> Beim neuen Fahrrad ist es dann schon was anderes. Da kann man sich ja neu Orientieren. Aber ausschließlich Plattform kann ich mir nicht vorstellen für mich. Ich bin eher ein Tourenfahrer. Da sind Klickies recht angenehm und sicher. Ne Kombi aus Klick und Plattform wäre allerdings wirklich interessant... Gibts sowas? Auf die Plattform bergab und auf steilen anstiegen, also bei Anspruchsvollem und die Klickies für den großen Rest...



Wellgo D10 sind die einzigen die ich kenne, sollen auch nicht so schlecht sein...


----------



## whigger (28. Januar 2010)

Na klar gibts das, nur wirst Du dann auch im ausgeklickten Zustand die Bikerschuhe unter den Füßen haben. Da ist es dann nicht genug, dass die Pedale vom Grip her nicht mit richtigen Flats zu vergleichen sind, sondern auch die Schuhe oder besser gesagt die Sohle nicht mit normalen Schuhe konkurieren können. 

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung: Entweder Klick, oder Flat! Kombis sind irgendwie ein fauler Kompromiss aus beiden und meist in jeder Disziplin für sich schlechter als das jeweilige Pendant. Im Zweifel lieber zwei Paar Pedale und dann bei Bedarf umschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (28. Januar 2010)

Mike2000r schrieb:


> Wellgo D10 sind die einzigen die ich kenne, sollen auch nicht so schlecht sein...



Danke Mike,

die werd ich mir mal näher Anschauen! Mich zudem mal Beraten lassen vom Handler über evtl. Nachteile.

@ whigger

is nun mal so bei mir: auf schwierigen Gelände eingeklickt zu sein, kann schnell mal schief gehen. Man steht zwar sicher in den Klickies, aber es darf auch nix schiefgehen. Haben schon Viele geschafft sich eingeklickt bergab zu Überschlagen, wenn man übern Lenker geht... Oder bergan sich nen Handgelenk zu Brechen beim seitlichen Umfallen..   

Und ganz ohne Klickies nur auf solchen 'normalen' Pedalen kann ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen Kilometer abzuspulen. Ich werde das Stereo auf jeden Fall als absolut bergabtaugliches Tourenbike einsetzen... (ob das nun Einigen paßt oder nicht, is mir egal).


----------



## whigger (28. Januar 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Danke Mike,
> 
> die werd ich mir mal näher Anschauen! Mich zudem mal Beraten lassen vom Handler über evtl. Nachteile.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist ja das Stereo auch in meinen Augen: ein voll bergabtaugliches Tourenrad! Potent genug um nen richtig geilen Trail runter zu jagen, aber leicht genug um auch lange Touren mit Speed zu jagen.

Beide Pedalarten haben Vor- und Nachteile, nur wirst Du keines finden, das nur Vorteile hat. In meinen Augen sind halt die Kombipedale ein Zwitter aus beiden Welten, nur haben die nicht die jeweiligen Vorteile in sich vereint, sonder eher die Nachteile
Klickmechanismus schlechter als bei reinen Klickies und Grip schlechter als bei reinen Flats...

Ich bin die Tage auch gestürzt, weil ich eingeklickt war. Ich fahre seit nunmehr 11 Jahren nur Klickies, sehr sehr lange auf meinem Klein HT und seit letztem Jahr dann auf meinem AMS 125. Seit ein paar Wochen fühle ich mich aber immer mal wieder ans bike "gefesselt", insbesondere wenn es glatt ist oder technisch wird. Jetzt will ich voll auf Flats umrüsten, weil ich mir dann auch ein Enduro kaufe und mir die Wellgo MG1 auf dem Torque von nem Kumpel echt imponiert haben. Die hatte ich ihm vor einiger Zeit empfohlen und konnte sie dann auch fahren. Klar kann man bei Sprints nicht so stark ziehen wie mit Klickies, aber dafür ist man bei der Schuhwahl völlig frei, hat kein "gefesseltes" Gefühl und außer Gewicht und weniger Zug am Pedal keinen Nachteil. Für mich ganz klar ein PLUS an Sicherheit!

Nichts desto Trotz finde ich Flats am Stereo Geschmacksache (allein vom Aussehen), weil das Stereo eher sportlich als aggressiv/grob aussieht. Auf nem Torque oder LV 901 sehen zum Beispiel Klickies eher bescheiden aus....


----------



## derAndre (28. Januar 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Ich habe die Thru Pin auf meinem derzeitigen Fully. Bin sehr zufrieden was Grip und Optik angeht. Langzeit erfahrung habe ich leider nicht, da ich sie erst im Herbst gekauft habe.
> Shop ist super schnell. Donnerstag bestellt Samstag waren sie da.
> Also ich kann nix negatives sagen. Bin bis jetzt zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Mit dem von innen verschraubaren Pin ist natürlich noch besser. Die bekommste auch verdreckt und verkratzt noch raus. Warum gibt es die nicht grün? Verdammt. Aber ich hab eh grad kein Geld. Die Seite ist jedenfalls gebookmarked.


----------



## cubeman2006 (28. Januar 2010)

Mike2000r schrieb:


> War bei dir das Muddy Board und der Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren schon dabei oder ist das extra zu ordern? Wann hast du bestellt?



Hallo Mike!
Das Muddy Board habe ich dazu bestellt bzw. als "Bonus" dazu bekommen(also umsonst).
Der Kettenstrebenschutz war dran!
Freue mich schon drauf, meine "Lady" am Wochenende mal auszuführen!!!
Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## cubeman2006 (28. Januar 2010)

@ Mike: ach so..bestellt hatte ich vor ziemlich genau 4 Monaten!!


----------



## cubeman2006 (28. Januar 2010)

jetzt aber...


----------



## cubeman2006 (28. Januar 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Lad' die Bilder hier ins Album hoch, dann auf 'BBC-Code einblenden' gehen, den Link für das große Foto kopieren und hier einfügen.
> 
> Aber wirklich ein absolutes Traumbike!



Danke für den Tipp mit den Fotos!!!


----------



## derAndre (28. Januar 2010)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> jetzt aber...



Ach Thorsten, das ist aber auch wirklich eine Schönheit! Die Kriegsbemalung steht ihr wirklich gut. Freue mich auf einen gemeinsamen Ausritt in Dolby Cubearound! Steht der nächste Donnerstag bei Dir?


----------



## cubeman2006 (28. Januar 2010)

Hi Andre!
Danke, finde "Sie" auch ziemlich gut!!
Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es kommenden Donnerstag!!

Bin im Moment etwas im Umzugsstress!!
Werde versuchen zu kommen! Bist du denn dabei???

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (29. Januar 2010)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> Hi Andre!
> Danke, finde "Sie" auch ziemlich gut!!
> Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es kommenden Donnerstag!!
> 
> ...


Ich habs mir fest vorgenomen!


----------



## BillyHeuler (31. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn ich kein Stereo 2010 bestellt habe, hat jemand von euch ein Termin für das Elite R1 Mag. Eigentlich sollte es Anfang Dezember/ Januar da sein.


----------



## FRy (31. Januar 2010)

mein 2010 Stereo RX in 18" 
letzte Woche beim Händler Probegefahren und direkt mitgenommen.(es steht noch eins in 22" da)

Macht super viel Spaß damit durch den Schnee zu heizen, kein Vergleich zum Reaction HT. Freu mich schon auf angenehmeres Wetter

größere Bilder gibts hier
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fry2k


----------



## cubeman2006 (1. Februar 2010)

Hi FRy!
Tolle Fotos, tolles Bike!!
Da hast Du mir was voraus! 
Bin noch keine Tour mit meinem Stereo gefahren..hab' die Dämpferpumpe beim Händler liegn lassen.
Hoffe, bald mal meine erste Tour zu drehen!!

Gruß


----------



## Tice (2. Februar 2010)

Man man man, bei mir ist es auch bald soweit. Soll innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen beim Händler stehen, das gute Stück.
Jetzt wo ich die Black anodized Fotos sehe, bin froh mich dafür entschieden zu haben.  Vorfreude steigt gerade ins unermessliche!!! AAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## FRy (2. Februar 2010)

Hi cubeman2006,
danke. War aber auch erstmal meine letzte tour, Tauwetter und Schneematsch draußen...
Wird langsam Zeit für den Frühling.

Die Farbe ist wirklich der Wahnsinn, saubere Arbeit von Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (2. Februar 2010)

FRy, wenn ich bei deinem Stereo die unter platzangst leidende Flasche sehe, dann versuch ich's am besten gar nicht erst, da eine reinzubekommen 
Zum Glück fahr ich sowieso immer mit Rucksack 

An alle Black Anodized liebhaber: Auch ich bekenne mich dazu. Und die Roten Highlights passen perfekt zum Bike. Bin noch am überlegen, mir einen rot eloxierten Oversized lenker zu holen. Dachte so an eine 780er breite.


----------



## NexusMP (3. Februar 2010)

@ Bymike:
Sag mal Bescheid, wenn du einen gefunden hast^^ Ich habe leider momentan keine Zeit mich sowas zu kümmern, da ich mitten im Prüfunsgstress bin... und mein Stereo ist immer noch nicht da  Ich hoffe mal, es kommt noch dieser Woche!!!

@Tice:
Ich  habe mir auch das Black Anodized bestellt, da mir die B&W-Version von 2009 überhaupt nicht gefallen hat. Aber nachdem ich die super Fotos von cubeman gesehen habe, bin ich echt am Schwanken ob nicht doch die Black&White Variante die schönere ist... Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass wenn meins in Black vor mir steht, weiterhin gefällt (was ich einfach mal stark annehme^^)


----------



## jan84 (3. Februar 2010)

Kann jemand mal nachmessen wie weit man die Stütze bei den 16" bzw. 18" Rahmen effektiv versenken kann, also wieviel Länge Stütze man ohne Gewalt in den Rahmen bekommt ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## derAndre (3. Februar 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> ... Dachte so an eine 780er breite.



 Wie breit sind denn  Deine Lenker bisher gewesen? Wie groß bist Du und wie breit sind Deiner Schultern? Du fährst ein 16'' wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ich schließe daraus, das Du keine 1,90 m groß bist. Fahr doch erst mal den 700er Lenker.


----------



## powderliner (4. Februar 2010)

Juhu....
heut abend geh ich das Bike nochmals in 18" und 20" Probefahren bei meinem Händler und entscheide dann welches ich , vorrausgesetzt die Bank ist schnell genug, mitnehme.......
War aber schon lange jetzt habe 1 woche nach der Eurobike bestellt und jetzt ist es da... Ich freu mich riesig...


----------



## whigger (4. Februar 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wie breit sind denn  Deine Lenker bisher gewesen? Wie groß bist Du und wie breit sind Deiner Schultern? Du fährst ein 16'' wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ich schließe daraus, das Du keine 1,90 m groß bist. Fahr doch erst mal den 700er Lenker.



Der rote Lenker sieht sicher sehr geil aus! Ich finde aber auch, dass man das nicht direkt an der Körpergröße bzw Schulterbreite fest machen kann, was einem am besten liegt. In der Not ist der Lenker doch eh ratzfatz ein Stückchen gekürzt und allein wegen dem rot ist es der Versuch schon wert


----------



## derAndre (4. Februar 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Der rote Lenker sieht sicher sehr geil aus! Ich finde aber auch, dass man das nicht direkt an der Körpergröße bzw Schulterbreite fest machen kann, was einem am besten liegt. In der Not ist der Lenker doch eh ratzfatz ein Stückchen gekürzt und allein wegen dem rot ist es der Versuch schon wert



Hehe, ja ab geht immer... Wenn er rot und breit sein soll, drängt sich der atlas von race face quasi ins Auge:
http://www.raceface.com/components/handlebars/99/


----------



## whigger (4. Februar 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hehe, ja ab geht immer... Wenn er rot und breit sein soll, drängt sich der atlas von race face quasi ins Auge:
> http://www.raceface.com/components/handlebars/99/



Exakt an den hab ich auch dabei gedacht

Ich werd mir den in blau ordern und dann mal sehen, wie mir die 785mm stehen


----------



## nici93 (4. Februar 2010)

Heute wurde mein RX von Cube versandt, morgen oder spätestens am Montag soll's beim Händler sein. Freude


----------



## powderliner (4. Februar 2010)

hab meins geholt vorhin wurde letztenendes doch das RX in 20" passt besser als das 18er

geiles gefühl nur leider wirds bis zur ersten tour noch dauern... obwohl bis sonntag könnt der schnee weg sein... schau mer mal...

ps bilder folgen morgen oder am wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeman2006 (4. Februar 2010)

nici93 schrieb:


> Heute wurde mein RX von Cube versandt, morgen oder spätestens am Montag soll's beim Händler sein. Freude



Na dann steigt ja sicherlich deine Vorfreude!!!
Ich kann nur sagen: echt ein geiles Bike!!!
Werde leider erst frühestens am Wochenende die erste Runde mit meinem Stereo drehen können 

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## cubeman2006 (4. Februar 2010)

powderliner schrieb:


> hab meins geholt vorhin wurde letztenendes doch das RX in 20" passt besser als das 18er
> 
> geiles gefühl nur leider wirds bis zur ersten tour noch dauern... obwohl bis sonntag könnt der schnee weg sein... schau mer mal...
> 
> ps bilder folgen morgen oder am wochenende



*GLÜCKWUNSCH @ powderliner*
Na dann bin ich mal auf die Fotos gespannt!!!

Hast also doch das 20" gekauft!!??? Wie groß bist Du denn??

Gruß


----------



## Bymike (4. Februar 2010)

Hab grad mal mein Stereo RX 16 Zoll auf die Waage gestellt, muss aber nochmal mit ner vernünftigen und genauen Waage nachmessen. 

Aktuell bin ich auf 13,9 Kilogramm gekommen.
(uralte Platformpedale drauf, aber die machen ja keinen Kilo mehrgewicht im Vergleich zum Datenblatt aus)
Hat jemand von euch genauere Werte?


----------



## powderliner (5. Februar 2010)

@cubeman
Danke
Ich bin ca. 187 und habe eine schrittlänge von 89. aufm 18er war ich doch sehr gedrungen und musste den Sattel nahe ans Limit rausziehen. Wäre klar verspielter gewesen aber auf dauer eher zu abfahrtslastig. das 20er passt perfekt da es niciht wie von anderen Marken ein 610er Oberrohr hat sondern um die 600mm und dass passt, nur der verbaute Vorbau mag mir nicht gefallen werde wohl meinen Holzfeller dran machen passt glaub besser als der Syntace von der Optik und Länge. Mal schauen wenn die ersten Testfahrten gemacht sind.


----------



## whigger (5. Februar 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Hab grad mal mein Stereo RX 16 Zoll auf die Waage gestellt, muss aber nochmal mit ner vernünftigen und genauen Waage nachmessen.
> 
> Aktuell bin ich auf 13,9 Kilogramm gekommen.
> (uralte Platformpedale drauf, aber die machen ja keinen Kilo mehrgewicht im Vergleich zum Datenblatt aus)
> Hat jemand von euch genauere Werte?



Also ein 18 Zoll The One hab ich mit den 520er Klickies mit 13,6kg gewogen. Allerdings auch nur Differenzmessung mit einer Personenwage, also nicht wirklich präzise....


----------



## Bymike (5. Februar 2010)

Hab's auch auf die gleiche Weise gemessen. Ich hoffe da mal stark auf die Ungenauigkeit, sonst wär die Gewichtsdifferenz zum Fritzz ja minimal


----------



## derAndre (5. Februar 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Hab's auch auf die gleiche Weise gemessen. Ich hoffe da mal stark auf die Ungenauigkeit, sonst wär die Gewichtsdifferenz zum Fritzz ja minimal



Du kannst davon ausgehen, das es beim Fritzz ähnliche Toleranzen gibt und entsprechend bleibt die Differenz gleich.


----------



## wildermarkus (6. Februar 2010)

Welchen Winkel hat den der Syntace 31,8 Alu Lenker bei den Stereo?
        8 oder 12 Grad?


Grüße


----------



## powderliner (6. Februar 2010)

12° beim rx denke bei den anderen Modellen dasselbe.

Bilder folgen im Laufe des tages


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderliner (6. Februar 2010)

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder weitere gibts in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## FWck (6. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön, gefällt mir gut! 

Reifen sind aber auf deinen Wunsch drangekommen, bzw. von dir getauscht worden, oder? Wenn ja, wieso?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## powderliner (6. Februar 2010)

Ich bin kein Schwalbe Fan daher direkt den Wunsch beim Händler geäußert und was will ich mit den fetten Schwalbe 2.4er auf den schmalen sun Laufrädern? Ich hab von früher recht gute Erfahrungen mit dem High Roller daher die Wahl.
Die Maxxis 2.35er bauen um einiges schmäler als Schwalbe.


----------



## 46nos (6. Februar 2010)

Herzlichen Gluckwunsch!
in 20" sieht es sehr sehr gut aus!


----------



## pinocchi0 (6. Februar 2010)

hier beim händler steht ein 18" und 20" stereo RX für 2299 euro, kannst sicher auf 2100-2000 handlen.

also auf nach oldenburg


----------



## powderliner (6. Februar 2010)

Ach Ja gewicht mit personenwaage 14,3 kg
inkl. Wellgo LU-A52 (laut netz 550g) und Highroller

Ich vermute die 12,8kg bei Cube auf der seite sind bestimmt rahmenhöhe 16" und ohne Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NexusMP (6. Februar 2010)

Yihaa, meins (16" anodisiert) ist heute angekommen!!!^^
die erste kleine fahrt hat es schon hinter sich. urteil: geiles ding!!!!^^
fotos folgen morgen abend...


greez, Nexus


----------



## Schnuppel (8. Februar 2010)

ich muss leider noch 4 wochen auf mein the one warten


----------



## nici93 (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein RX mit den Sunringle Laufrädern.
Da diese LRS diese "kleineren" Ventile haben, wollte ich fragen welche Luftpumpe ich benutzen kann und welche Schläuche ich dafür brauche? 

Sorry für die Anfängerfrage und schonmal vielen Dank für eure Antwort!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (14. Februar 2010)

Diese "kleinen" Ventile heißen Sclaverand-Ventile und können mit den meist mit der gleichen Pumpe aufgepumpt werden, wie das Autoventil. Dazu muß nur der Dichtgummi und Einsatz der Pumpe gedreht werden. Manche Standpumpen haben auch einen Dual-Pumpkopf.
Bei Schwalbe z.B. haben sie ein SV in der Bezeichnung.


----------



## drexsack (14. Februar 2010)

Sonst gibt es auch oft Adapter für 1-2 Euro zu kaufen.


----------



## Tice (24. Februar 2010)

Jawoll. Heute den Anruf bekommen, dass ich mein RX morgen abholen gehen kann. Jippieh!!! Vorfreude steigt ins unermessliche.


----------



## whigger (25. Februar 2010)

Tice schrieb:


> Jawoll. Heute den Anruf bekommen, dass ich mein RX morgen abholen gehen kann. Jippieh!!! Vorfreude steigt ins unermessliche.



Glückwunsch

Jetzt scheint ja wenigstens das Wetter bald zu passen. Warm ist es schon, jetzt mss es nur noch trockener werden.


----------



## Tice (26. Februar 2010)

Muss jetzt doch bis Mitte nächste Woche warten. Haben das Bike im LAden eingefedert und prompt ist die rockshox Gabel kabutt gegangen. Hammer. Angeblich ein Produktionsfehler bei den neuen U-Turngabeln, wo eine Nut (schreibt man das so) nicht richtig verarbeitet wurde. Jetz wird die erstmal eingeschickt! Super. Am Tag zuvor ist noch mein Laptop in die ewigen JAgdgrüner abgetaucht... passt ja wieder alles zusammen.


----------



## whigger (26. Februar 2010)

Ohje, das ist aber echt unglücklich! Aber besser so, als wenn es erst auf dem Trail passiert wäre. Hoffe dass Dein Händler das schnell in Ordnung bringt, damit die Saison gut starten kann...

Ich will grad ein neuwertiges MacBook verkaufen, falls Du Ersatz für Dein Laptop suchst

Grüße


----------



## Tice (26. Februar 2010)

Hey whigger,

ich hatte ein G4 iBook. Will mir in der Tat ein macbook kaufen. Temndiere allerdings eher zu nem Pro. Welche Ausstattung hat deins und was würdest du dafür haben wollen? Und die wichtigste Frage: Warum willst Du es verkaufen?!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (26. Februar 2010)

Tice schrieb:


> Hey whigger,
> 
> ich hatte ein G4 iBook. Will mir in der Tat ein macbook kaufen. Temndiere allerdings eher zu nem Pro. Welche Ausstattung hat deins und was würdest du dafür haben wollen? Und die wichtigste Frage: Warum willst Du es verkaufen?!
> Gruß



Hast ne PN


----------



## hurtiii (28. Februar 2010)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> jetzt aber...





Ist das der original verbaute Syntacelenker?Sieht ziemlich breit aus


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. Februar 2010)

Hier mein 09'er Stereo SE gestern auf der ersten Tour.


----------



## Oli01 (2. März 2010)

Was würdet Ihr nehmen?

1. Nen 2009'er Stereo 'The One' Black&White, geringfügig gebraucht (max. 100km), 1-2 Steinschläge für 2000Euro

2. Nen nagelneues 2010'er Stereo 'The One' Black&White für 2500Euro (300Euro Rabatt).

Beim 2010'er is ja ne 150mm Gabel, der neue Fox-Dämpfer mit BV und ne Sram X9 anstatt Shimano XT hinten drinnen. Ausserdem hat das 2010'er die neuen Formula Bremshebel ohne störende Verstellschräubchen.


----------



## derAndre (2. März 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr nehmen?
> 
> 1. Nen 2009'er Stereo 'The One' Black&White, geringfügig gebraucht (max. 100km), 1-2 Steinschläge für 2000Euro
> 
> ...



In Anbetracht das es noch 2009er für den Preis neu zu kaufen gibt, finde ich das gebrauchte zu teuer und check mal die AGB von Cube bezüglich Erst- und Zweitbesitzer. Wenn Cube die Garantie nur an Erstbesitzer vergibt, dann ist das gebrauchte aus meiner Sicht 1000,-Euro weniger wert.


----------



## Oli01 (2. März 2010)

Hast recht:



> *Nur der Erstkäufer kann Gewährleistungs- oder Garantieleistungen geltend machen.
> *



Da würde ich im Garantiefall, auch wenn das Rad vom einem Mitarbeiter des Fahrradhändlers bzw. des Chefs gefahren und genutzt wurde, ja hinten runter Fallen als Zweitbesitzer. Und selbst wenn die da was Deichseln sollten, währen ja evtl. 1 Jahr der Garantie schon weg...

Da nehm ich dann wohl doch lieber das neue 2010'er für 500Euren mehr... Da hab ich dann 5 Jahre auf Rahmen und 2 Jahre auf den Rest Garantie.


----------



## RW_Eddy (2. März 2010)

*Hallo,

hat hier Jemand schon ein 2010er Stereo und kann mal nachsehen welche Voreinstellung der RP23 Boostvalve Dämpfer hat ?

- Boostvalve Tune 
- Velocity Tune
- Rebound Tune

Vielen Dank
RW_Eddy

*


----------



## PeterR (5. März 2010)

GESTERN GEKOMMEN  

Endlich nach kaum 4 ein halb Monaten aus der Kiste geholt!!!
...und gleich der erste Wermutstropfen:

 -- der Dämpfer sifft -- 

Ist das bekannte Problem mit dem Propedal - Hebel.

Aber die Jungs von Cube haben lt. meinem Händler das neue Teil heute schon weggeschickt. Kann ich Mo / Di abholen.


Mal ein paar "Impressionen" :


























An alle, die es interessiert:
Ich habe folgende Änderungen vorgenommen:

X9 - Gruppe getauscht gegen X0 - Gruppe, diese wurde zerlegt, da es sich um meine "alte Grupe" handelt und einige Teile wie bei der neuen X0  rot eloxiert.
Leider wurde die Farbe nicht genau getroffen. Muß ich nochmal neu machen lassen.

Schaltzüge getauscht gegen Gore Ride On Sealed Low Friction

XT - Kurbel gegen meine XTR getauscht

Kassette getauscht gegen X0 - 11-34 (origin. 11-32)

meinen geliebten SQ-Lab 602 montiert

die Griffe muß ich noch testen, ggf. kommen meine bisherigen Ergon wieder drauf. Vorher werden aber noch die Endstücke rot eloxiert 

meinen Edge 705 montiert

Ich hoffe, mit dem neuen Dämpfer kommt auch die 200er vordere Scheibe mit!

Über das Gewicht kann ich momentan noch nichts sagen. Ich werde am Montag das Rad in der Arbeit wiegen. Wir haben da eine digit. Waage.

An alle noch wartenden: Durchhalten 

Nette Grüße

Peter

Ich werd dann jetzt mal eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Bowlingforsoup (5. März 2010)

Habs nicht bestellt, der Händler hatte eins in passender Größe, Fabe und Ausstattung da - also ein 2010er Stereo the one in 18"

Habs nach hause gebracht, ne RUnde durchn Wald, danach hat die vordere Bremsscheibe gesungen und der linke Schalthebel war ab

Ich hoff ich kanns nächste Woche wieder holen :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (5. März 2010)

@ PeterR  Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit


----------



## Mike5 (6. März 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand von den glücklichen Stereo-Besitzern verraten, welche Vorbaulänge ihr 18" The One hat?

Danke vorab!

Mike


----------



## Mike5 (7. März 2010)

Ach so, wenn die 16" Kollegen auch noch die Vorbaulänge verraten würden. 

Hintergrund:

Habe mir ein 18" The One bestellt, sollte nächste Woche kommen. Ich bin 174cm bei SL 79. Ich war mir sehr unsicher, ob ich 18" oder 16" nehmen sollte, der Händler hat mir aber zu 18" geraten und schien sich sehr sicher.

Jetzt werde ich (hoffentlich) nächste Woche probesitzen und bin mir recht sicher, dass ich einen kürzeren Vorbau daraufmachen werden.

Das 16" ist ja (ohne Vorbau) 25mm länger, dementsprechend wäre der Unterschied nur 25mm, vorausgesetzt, beide Vorbaulängen sind gleich.

Danke - Mike


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (7. März 2010)

Also mein 2009'er 16" hat einen 90mm-Vorbau. Sollte sich nichts geändert haben.


----------



## RW_Eddy (7. März 2010)

Hallo,

mein 2009er K18 hat einen 90mm Vorbau.

LG RW_eddy


----------



## Mike5 (7. März 2010)

@ RW_eddy: Bei welcher Rahmengröße denn, 16" oder 18"

Danke.

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (7. März 2010)

Sorry , vergessen.

Ich habe ein 18er (RH)  Stereo 2009 k18

LG RW_eddy


----------



## trailbytrail (14. März 2010)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> @trailbytrail:  Glückwunsch!!
> Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden was die Lieferzeit angeht!!
> Gruß



Es ist da!!!  Nach der Bestellung Mitte Dez. letzten Jahres, kam nun Anfang März die Mitteilung des Händlers, dass das Rad versandfertig sei. Also noch schnell ein wenig Kohle zusammengekratzt und den "Rest" bezahlt und zwei Tage später stand ein Karton von der Größe einer durchschnittlichen HH-Eppendorfer-Singlewohnung im Flur. Alles gut vormontiert, alles prima. Habe nun am Wochenende ein wenig geschraubt, andere Reifen montiert und mich mit der Einstellung von Gabel und Dämpfer beschäftigt. Ob ich nun die richtige Einstellung gefunden habe, wird die Praxis zeigen. Nun würd ich gern los, aber draussen tobt sowas wie ein Blizzard. Ich bin ja so ein Warmduscher..... Nun, immerhin ist der Schnee nun fast weg, dafür versinkt man überall im Schlamm. Es sei denn, man bleibt auf dem Asphalt, aber Hilfe: Dafür ist dieses Bike nicht gemacht. 

Also, erster optischer Eindruck: TOP-Bike, sehr gut verarbeitet und optisch echt ansprechend. Rahmengröße und Geometrie scheint auch alles zu passen. Fahrberichte folgen, zunächst mal mit dem guten Stück vertraut machen. Anfang April bin ich im Taunus unterwegs. Schaumerma.......


----------



## Mike5 (14. März 2010)

Glückwünsche, Trailbytrail, wo bleiben die Fotos?

Mike


----------



## trailbytrail (14. März 2010)

Mike5 schrieb:


> Glückwünsche, Trailbytrail, wo bleiben die Fotos?
> 
> Mike



jo, die fehlen noch. Da ich für meine Kamera kein Unterwassergehäuse habe (und das Bike doch lieber bei Tageslicht fotografiere statt im Keller), warte ich auf besseres Wetter. Heut war's so greulich, das einem draussen Schwimmhäute wachsen. Aber keine Bange, Fotos folgen.


----------



## Narmon (17. März 2010)

Hui,

im September bestellt, heute angekommen. eine echte schönheit das cube! die feierabendrunde wurde doch noch zum Waldnachtfahrradevent.

Klasse Teil . Die Einstellung der Fox Dämpfers scheint ein wenig Erfahrung zu erfordern , da werde ich mir nochmal mühe geben müssen.

Ich drück die Daumen allen Wartenden


----------



## Bymike (31. März 2010)

Jaja, die schöne U-Turn Revelation. 

Plopp hat's gmacht und kaputt war sie...

Mal sehen wie lange die Reparatur dauert.

Ich muss mir wohl sämtliche Ersatzteile für die Gabel auf meinen 2-Wöchigen Gardaseetrip mitnehmen, wenn die hier auf unseren Wald-und-Wiesen Trails überfordert ist. 
Das Paradoxe: Kaputt war sie erst auf der Straße nach der Durchfahrt einer Regenrinne.


----------



## Büüche (2. April 2010)

Seit letzten Samstag ca. 14:15 bin ich Besitzer eines Stereo The One in schwarz. Lange überlegt, aber nun doch zugeschlagen. Einfach ein klasse Bike mit brachialer Optik.

Hat schon richtig weh getan ein Flaschenhalter, Speed/Cadence Sensor, Tacho und Satteltasche anzubauen. Aber für die kleine Feierabendrunde brauchts das halt. Zumindest Tasche und Halter.


----------



## dusi__ (2. April 2010)

hallo.
ich war gestern beim cubehändler meines vertrauens und habe mich über einen guten preis für ein stereo informiert. doch er sagte zuz mir das ich es mir überlegen sollte da ich evtl. probleme haben könnte mit meiner schuhgröße (46). er meinte ich würde dann immer an den hinterbau geraten. kann das sein? stell mir das ganze ein wenig suspekt vor.was sagt ihr?


----------



## Bymike (2. April 2010)

Büüche schrieb:


> Seit letzten Samstag ca. 14:15 bin ich Besitzer eines Stereo The One in schwarz. Lange überlegt, aber nun doch zugeschlagen. Einfach ein klasse Bike mit brachialer Optik.
> 
> Hat schon richtig weh getan ein Flaschenhalter, Speed/Cadence Sensor, Tacho und Satteltasche anzubauen. Aber für die kleine Feierabendrunde brauchts das halt. Zumindest Tasche und Halter.



Schön, dass es noch mehr Unterfranken gibt, die gern ein bissl mehr Federweg haben.


----------



## Büüche (2. April 2010)

Also bei mir im Spessart gibts schon den ein oder anderen Trail, bei dem man den Federweg gebrauchen kann. Es würde auch mit einem 100 oder 120 mm bike gehen, aber was man hat, hat man 

AMS war mir zu wenig und das Sting gibts nur aus Carbon und das wäre gleich mal 500 teurer.


Hab mit Größe 45 und dicken Shimano Tourenschuhen keine probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike5 (3. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

seit diesen Donnerstag bin ich nun auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo The One in Black'nWhite in 18". 

Änderungen: Vorbau von 90 auf 75mm, Lenker auf Syntace Vector Carbon, Reifen auf Nobby Nic, Sattelstütze Kindshock 950i.

Fotos gibt es ja mittlerweile genug, wie sieht es eigentlich mit Fahreindrücken aus?

Folgend nun meine allerersten Fahreindrücke nach 60km, diese allerdings mehr auf Waldautobahn, weswegen der Eindruck etwas verfälscht sein könnte - ich hoffe bald das Stereo auf adequaten Untergrund zu bewegen. Zu dem bin ich mit dem Fahrwerkssetup noch nicht am Ende.

Nun aber zum Eindruck: Ehrlich gesagt, etwas gemischt! 

Meine Befürchtung, das Rad könnte nicht wendig genug sein, war recht schnell widerlegt. Wunderbar auch auf engen Gefilden zu kurven.

Das Lenkverhalten finde ich sehr homogen und gefällt mir sehr gut.

Die Bremsen sind einfach granate, basta. Bei der hinteren muss man nur gut aufpassen, dass das Rad nicht stehen bleibt. 

Die Schaltung ist gut, allerdings sind bei meiner die Schaltkräfte zum Hochschalten des vorderen Ritzels ziemlich hoch, vom kleinen Blatt aufs mittlere sogar sehr hoch.

Die Gabel sowie den Dämpfer hatte ich via Negativferdergweg deutlich zu weich ausgelegt (4.5 bar mit circa 25mm Sag Gabel / 7bar 13mm Sag Dämpfer). Fühlte sich zu weich an und hat auch schon bei geringer Belastung 85% vom Federweg ausgenutzt. 

Nach dem ich dann schrittweise den Druck auf 5.5 bar / 10.5 bar hochgebracht hatte, passt es halbwegs mit der Federwegsausnutzung (immer noch recht viel Federweg bei nicht so starker Belastung, aber da muss ich erstmal "richtig" fahren), aber dann fühlt sich das Rad nicht gerade wie eine Sänfte an. Subjektiv doch einiges straffer als mein 'altes' Canyon. Dafür dann null Wippen berghoch. 

A pro pro berhoch: Das Rad fühlt sich bergauf doch etwas träger an, als ich es mir gehofft hatte. Aber Okay, ist ja das Stereo, nicht das Sting.

Was mir aber am deutlichsten aufgefallen ist: Man, setzt das Rad schnell mit der Kurbel auf! Stand ja auch schon im MB Test, aber da hatte ich mir null Sorgen gemacht, dachte, dass wären Nuancen. Aber in der 2ten Kurve hatte ich schon Bodenkontakt. Dann auch beim Überfahren von Baumstämmen etc., da muss man schon sehr gut aufpassen, dass man entweder nicht pedaliert oder aber genau 'synchron' mit dem Hinderniss.

Also bis dato summa sumarum nicht so viel besser als mein Canyon, hm, daher eher etwas enttäuscht, hoffe aber, wenn ich mal einen richtigen Trail gerockt bin, dass mein Urteil anders ausfällt! 

Wie schaut es bei euch aus?

Ich werde demnächst, wenn ich mein Fahrwerkssetup verfeinert habe, mal einen Fred aufmachen bezüglich Stereo und Fahrwerkseinstellung.

Ostergrüße - Mike


----------



## Chris360 (4. April 2010)

Hättest Du vielleicht doch lieber ein Specialized Stumpjumper gekauft  

Dennoch wünsche ich dir viel Freude mit deinem Stereo! 


Grüße vom sehr zufriedenem Stumpjumper-Fahrer (allerdings noch 2009er-Modell (d.h. mit 125mm Federweg)),

Chris


----------



## derAndre (4. April 2010)

Mike5 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> seit diesen Donnerstag bin ich nun auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo The One in Black'nWhite in 18".
> 
> ...



Hallo Mike,

Wie schwer bist Du denn? Ich hab 100 kilo und 7 Bar in der Gabel. Habe noch nie den gesamten Federweg genutzt, sprich bin durch geschlagen. Nutze aber bei den normalen Touren (maximale Sprünge < 3m weit, < 1,5 m hoch) 90% des Gabelfederwegs und knapp 100% des hinteren. Am Gabelsetup doktore ich noch. Im Winter hatte das keinen Wert.

Das mit dem Aufsetzen der Kurbel kann ich bestätigen. Passiert mir ständig. Man kann sich daran gewöhnen bzw. sich damit arangieren. Manchmal nervt es trotzdem. Pedalieren über Hindernisse muss man sich einfach abgewöhnen. Dafür sitzt bzw. steht man halt tief drinn im Rad. Das hat Vorteile wenn man es krachen lässt. Ich habe mir ziemlich Flache Pedalen besorgt. Das bringt schon ein bisschen was (2-4 mm). Meine nächste Kurbel wird dann auch 170 mm anstatt 175 haben, das wird dann reichen. Der Nachteil: Bergauf fehlen die 5mm Hebel sicher aber das müssen dann dickere Oberschenkel wett machen.

Auf Trails wirst Du die Maschiene lieben. Ich tus. Vor allem wenn es ein bisschen schneller, flowiger und auch technicher wird. Handling, Spurtreue und Schluckfreudigkeit sind einfach ein Traum.

Viele Grüße und frohe Ostern euch allen
der André


----------



## Mike5 (4. April 2010)

Hi André,

ich bringe circa 67kg auf die Waage. Habe dann gestern bei Fahrten auf der Waldautobahn zwischen 1/2 und 3/4 des Federweges der Gabel und fast 3/4 des Dämpfers genutzt. Das scheint mir fast noch zuviel, da da null Sprünge oder anspruchsvolleres dabei war. Gleichzeitig fand ich das Rad dann aber schon recht straff abgestimmt, wenn man einfach über die Waldautobahn fuhr.

Deine Einschätzung des Trailverhaltens gibt mir aber gute Hoffnung!!  Das der Federweg jetzt schon gut ausgenutzt wird ist ja auch Indiz, dass das Fahrwerk gut Federweg freigibt, wenn es ruppiger wird. Dass das Rad dann kein Komfortwunder über die Waldautobahn ist, ist ja dann erstmal egal.

Oh, welche Pedale hast du denn drauf? Die original verbauten sind ja schon recht klein/flach?!

Viele Grüße - Mike


----------



## derAndre (4. April 2010)

Ich habe eine günstige flache Plattform von Contec drauf (Contec Freeride-Pedal Spike). Die ist ca 10 mm flacher als "normale" Plattformpedale. Das bedeutet ich habe ca. 5 mm mehr Bodenfreiheit und stehe sogar noch tiefer im Bike wie vorher. Es gibt noch flachere und bestimmt auch bessere aber für mich stimmt bei den Dingern das Preisleistungverhältnis einfach, zumal ich sie quasi zum EK bekomme. 

Ne Sänfte ist das Bike mit Sicherheit nicht. Kurze harte Stöße spürt man schon sehr genau. Dafür bringen bei mittleren und höheren Geschwindigtkeiten nicht mal Wackersteine das Rad aus der Fassung/Spur. Da ich früher BMX und vor dem Stereo Hardtail gefahren bin fahre ich aber eh eher Dynamisch. Will heißen ich stehe viel, arbeite viel mit dem natürlichen Federweg der Arme und Beine und überspringe die meisten Hindernisse > 5 cm mit nem Bunnyhop. Ich lege nicht so viel Wert auf "Comfort" auch wenn das Stereo im Vergleich zu meinem Stahlhardtail 300% mehr Comfort bietet.


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (10. April 2010)

@derAndre
Deine Contec sehen recht schwer aus?
Was wiegt das PÃ¤rchen?

ich habe NC 17 drauf, 400g das Paar, ca. â¬ 80 Muss aber erst noch Erfahrungen sammeln. Bis dato (300km) keine besonderen Vorkommnisse. Haftung und Halt excellent


----------



## derAndre (10. April 2010)

Hotze-Blotz schrieb:


> @derAndre
> Deine Contec sehen recht schwer aus?
> Was wiegt das Pärchen?
> 
> ich habe NC 17 drauf, 400g das Paar, ca.  80 Muss aber erst noch Erfahrungen sammeln. Bis dato (300km) keine besonderen Vorkommnisse. Haftung und Halt excellent



460 oder so (gewogen habe ich nicht). Ich finde die recht leicht, dafür das sie so günstig sind. Die Lager sind dicht und die Achse ist stabil. Die Nupsis sind von innen verschraubt. Das ist mir wichtig. Die wo die Nippel mit dem Imbus von oben verschraubt werden finde ich ungeschickt. Einmal kräftig aufgesetzt und schon bekommste den Imbus nicht mehr richtig rein. Außerdem nervt es den Dreck da raus zu puhlen beim Nippel wechsel. Leider sind keine Ersatznippel dabei und sie könnte für meinen Geschmak ein oder zwei mm länger sein. Mit den Vans habe ich guten Halt mit meinen "Winter-Visions" nicht so. Die Sohle ist aber auch schon sehr alt und gefreckt. Naja für deutlich unter 30,- sollte man nicht zu viel erwarten.


----------



## Großmütterchen (3. Mai 2010)

guten tag,

hat hier eigentlich schon jemand das stereo hpc bekommen? es war mal für märz angekündigt und nun ist's schon mai und es bleibt still. *seufz*


----------



## Oli01 (3. Mai 2010)

Weiß eigentlich jemand hier, ob der Hinterbau des Stereo auch ne 200mm Bremsscheibe aufnehmen kann?

PS: Ich warte nun ab heute jeden Tag auf den hoffentlich bald kommenden Anruf meines Händlers, dass mein Stereo da sei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (3. Mai 2010)

Hotze-Blotz schrieb:


> [...]
> ich habe NC 17 drauf, 400g das Paar, ca. â¬ 80 Muss aber erst noch Erfahrungen sammeln. Bis dato (300km) keine besonderen Vorkommnisse. Haftung und Halt excellent



Meine Erfahrungen mit den NC17 nach zwei Monaten:
- Lack ********, was mir recht egal ist
- die Lagerung des einen Pedals bekommt spiel
- von den kleinen Madenschrauben auÃen fehlen schon vier StÃ¼ck. 
- Gehen recht tief ins Schienbein
- Grip Super, angenehm flach, optisch schÃ¶n als sie neu waren

Wenn sie hinÃ¼ber sind wÃ¼rde ich sie mir nichtmehr kaufen (Preisleistung passt fÃ¼r mich nicht). 

grÃ¼Ãe,
Jan


----------



## powderliner (3. Mai 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand hier, ob der Hinterbau des Stereo auch ne 200mm Bremsscheibe aufnehmen kann?
> 
> PS: Ich warte nun ab heute jeden Tag auf den hoffentlich bald kommenden Anruf meines Händlers, dass mein Stereo da sei...




Können bestimmt Freigabe von Cube jedoch nur bis 180mm...


----------



## Oli01 (3. Mai 2010)

Also ne Sache der Garantie zunächst die ersten Jahre die 180'er Scheibe drann zu lassen und erst später evtl. auf 200mm aufzurüsten? Mal schauen, was mein Händler dazu sagen wird...


----------



## powderliner (3. Mai 2010)

kommt auf deinen Händler an wie er in nem Garantiefall drauf ist. Ich bin halt der Meinung das hinten eine 180er locker reicht beim Stereo.


----------



## derAndre (3. Mai 2010)

powderliner schrieb:


> kommt auf deinen Händler an wie er in nem Garantiefall drauf ist. Ich bin halt der Meinung das hinten eine 180er locker reicht beim Stereo.



Ich wüsste auch nicht wofür 200mm hinten bei nem Stereo gut sein soll. Wenn man viel seeeehr lange Abfahrten fährt, nimmt man halt gesinterte Beläge und dann sollte es gut sein. 200 mm vorne dagegen macht je nach Gewicht, Fahrstil und Revier schon sinn.


----------



## Oli01 (3. Mai 2010)

Psst, ich bin der mit knapp über 120kg Körpergewicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (7. Mai 2010)

Hab gerade erfahren, dass mein Bike sich verspätet. Normalerweise währe um den 1.Mai Liefertermin gewesen und ich hätte heute oder morgen mein Bike vom Händler abholen können, der ja auch noch ne Inbetriebnahme und leichte Umbauten machen muß. 

Soll aber nun 'hoffentlich' nächste Woche bei Cube montiert werden. Nächste Woche gibts allerdings leider gleich mehrere Montage. Der Montag selber, der Mittwoch vor Männertach (da sind bestimmt schon Viele gedanklich abwesend) und der Freitag nach Männertach (mit Kopfschmerzen und Kater schraubt es sich bestimmt besonders gut). Die Chance, dass es ein 'Montags'-Fahrrad werden könnte, ist also entsprechend höher..   

Ich glaube, ich hätte fast nix dagegen, wenn es sich noch um ne weitere Woche verspäten könnte, wenn es nur korrekt montiert wird - ohne Kater und Gummihammer...


----------



## Großmütterchen (11. Mai 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Hab gerade erfahren, dass mein Bike sich verspätet. Normalerweise währe um den 1.Mai Liefertermin gewesen und ich hätte heute oder morgen mein Bike vom Händler abholen können, der ja auch noch ne Inbetriebnahme und leichte Umbauten machen muß.



wartest du auf ein hpa oder hpc?


----------



## Oli01 (11. Mai 2010)

hpa


----------



## spatiger (12. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Cube Stereo The one 2010, Orginalverpackt mit Händlerechnung vom Mai 2010
Größe 20 Zoll

Würde es für 2550 Euro verkaufen

Gruß


Jürgen Dörle

Email: [email protected]


----------



## zodiac65 (13. Mai 2010)

Wieso verkauft man sein Stereo K18 um auf eine Stereo The One umzusteigen und dann dieses wieder zu verkaufen ?


----------



## spatiger (13. Mai 2010)

zodiac65 schrieb:


> Wieso verkauft man sein Stereo K18 um auf eine Stereo The One umzusteigen und dann dieses wieder zu verkaufen ?


 Weil ich zwei the one gekauft hae eines für meine Frau und eines für mich.
MEine Frau kommt damit aber nicht zurecht


----------



## zodiac65 (13. Mai 2010)

Alles klar. Ich hatte mich nur gewundert.


----------



## Klappenkarl (16. Mai 2010)

So, als kurze Info an alle die noch nach einem Stereo lechzen... bei uns  in Hiddenhausen ( Krs. Herford) hat ein Händler noch 3 Stereo 2009 /The  One ( 18",20",20") in white und 3 oder 4 The One in schwarz ( 18" und  22") Habe mein Stereo dort am Samstag The One abgeholt, mir ging das  Warten auf mein 2010 letzendlich doch auf den Geist. Preis möchte ich  hier nicht nennen, aber lohnt sich allemal. Wer mehr wissen möchte,  bitte PN an mich, möchte keine Werbung machen.

LG aus OWL...
Klappenkarl


----------



## spatiger (17. Mai 2010)

Kannst Du mir bitte die Händelradresse geben, bzw. Telefonnummer wo ich ein Cube Stereo The One 2009 kufen kann.

Gruß und DAnke

Jürgen


----------



## Oli01 (17. Mai 2010)

Psst, ich geb Dir mal nen Tipp:

wenn Du die bereits gegebenen Infos von Klappenkarl mal in Google einwirfst, wirst Du selber fündig werden. So viele Cube-Händler wird es ja nun nicht gerade geben in dem Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (17. Mai 2010)

???erst willst du dein Stereo verkaufen und jetzt willst du noch eins kaufen?Irgendwie abgefahren...


----------



## Oli01 (22. Mai 2010)

Die Tage ist endlich mein 22''er The One Black&White gekommen. Hab's mir gestern schon holen können von meinem Händler. Paßt perfekt zu mir, meine ich. Der 20'' Rahmen wäre etwas zu klein gekommen..

Jetzt gehts gleich mal auf die erste Ausfahrt. Freu mich schon. Mal schauen, ob ich mit den Triggern klar komme (hab immer so Probleme mit einschlafenden Fingern, besonders der Daumen ist betroffen, welcher ja bei Trigger zum Schalten gebraucht wird), ansonsten kommt halt wieder ne SRAM-Gripshift dran...

Die große 200mm Bremsscheibe zusammen mit den Fat Alberts neigt ganz gut zum Klirren. Das muß dann nach und nach noch mal Nachjustiert werden.

Hab gestern mal schnell noch den Garmin Geschw.-&Trittfrequenzsensor montiert und die Halterung für den Radcomputer. Hab den Kurbelmagneten schlicht geklebt.


----------



## PeterR (22. Mai 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> (hab immer so Probleme mit einschlafenden Fingern, besonders der Daumen ist betroffen, welcher ja bei Trigger zum Schalten gebraucht wird)
> 
> Hab gestern mal schnell noch den Garmin Geschw.-&Trittfrequenzsensor montiert und die Halterung für den Radcomputer. Hab den Kurbelmagneten schlicht geklebt.



Hallo!

Hatte ich auch.

Ich finde die original Cube Griffe nicht so toll.

Versuch mal die hier:

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/ge1

Hab ich auch drauf und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Nix mehr einpennen 


Zum zweiten:

Mit was hast Du den Kurbelmagnet festgeklebt?
Ich hab einen starken Rundmagnet in die Inbusöffnung der Pedalöffnung gesteckt und mit Bandgummi (aus einem Schlauch geschnitten) befestigt.
Aber das gelbe vom Ei ist das auch nicht und die Originalmöglichkeit mit dem Kabelbinder wie von Garmin gedacht ist auch nicht so prickelnd. Die verrutscht dauernd.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Oli01 (22. Mai 2010)

Einfach erst mal mit nem 0815 Alles-Kleber (ist ja auch für Metall geeignet). Zusätzlich noch den Kabelbinder drumm. Möcht den Magneten nicht verlieren, was mit dem Kabelbinder alleine auch mal passieren könnte.

Hab den Ergo GX1 Leichtbau bereits am Stereo. Dennoch hatte ich heute wieder so meine Probleme mit der rechten Hand.

Die erste Tour war mal ganz Aufschlußreich. Das Rad geht gut, richtig toll! Ich war wohl auch recht motiviert. Mein durchschnittlicher Puls mit 144Bpm ist da recht hoch gewesen, war aber auch recht zügig unterwegs. Immer ein gewisses Lächeln im Gesicht. Zudem war es endlich mal warm heute, nach 2 Wochen der Kälte und des Regens mit oft nur 6..10°C. Wurden dann auch mal 43km bei über 700hm, obwohl ich im Mai die letzten beiden Wochen nicht gefahren war (erkältet und Sauwetter).

Genial, muß ich sagen ist die leicht absenkbare Gabel. An einem recht steilen Aufstieg hatte ich immer so meine Probleme mit der Geometrie meines alten Cube HT's. Da ging immer die Vorderachse hoch und irgendwann war dann immer Schluß und ich mußte weiterschieben, da ein wiederanfahren ab einer gewissen Steigung recht schwierig ist. Erst später im Sommer, in den letzten Jahren, wenn ich fitter war, hab ich's dann geschaft. Heute aber hab ich die Gabel abgesenkt, kleinen Gang rein und hoch gings. Eine wahre Kletterziege! War nen hochgefühl diesen Berg so früh im Jahr zu schaffen. Das Vorderrad blieb stabil am Boden, herrlich! Dabei fühlte ich nun keinen Vorteil durch den Hinterbau, es war eher diese Absenkung vorne, die den entscheidenden Vorteil brachte.

Das Stereo ist ein sehr breitbandiges Bike. Auch wenn es leichtere Räder geben möge, welche besser Klettern können. Mir gefällt es, und dabei hab ich gerade ein unschönes Kampfgewicht von 126kg drauf. Muß und will unbedingt runter auf unter 120... Dann erst fühl ich mich auf dem Bike richtig wohl.

Den Sattel hab ich aber auf der Abschußliste. Werde morgen mit meinem alten Selle Italia die nächste Runde fahren. Mir tut der Hintern von dem Stereosattel (Gobi) derart weh, hab mir quasi was wundgerubbelt. Da paßt was nicht.

Ich denke auch, dass ich wieder auf Gripshift umsteigen werde. Hatte heute auf dem Heimweg den letzten Berg hoch nicht bemerkt, dass ich vorne bei ca. 5-6% Steigung das große Ritzel vorne noch drauf hatte. Erst als ich oben war und runterschaute, hatte ich dies bemerkt - eben keine Schaltanzeige bei den X9 Triggern. Die Belastung bei dieser Gangwahl für die Kette ist schon recht hoch. Ich hatte vor Jahren mal nen Kettenriss just an diesem Berg im Wiegetritt. Hatte echt weh getan der unfreiwillige Abgang vom Rad, als die Kette damals riss. Auch wegen meiner Hand werde ich wieder auf Gripshift gehen. Mir schläft weiterhin leicht die Innenseite der rechten Daumens ein... Ich rutsche bei den Ergogriffen auch tendentiell immer weiter nach innen mit der Zeit...

Bergab hatte ich einmal fast nen Überschlag produziert. Hab die Landschaft auf einem Schotterfeldweg bei etwa 45..50km/h genossen und HansguckindieLuft gespielt. Mal wieder nach vorne geschaut und upps... vom Weg abgekommen, etwas panisch am Lenker gerissen und dabei den rechten Bremshebel kurz gezogen.... War heilfroh, dass ich wieder abfangen konnte... Manomann die Formula The One gehen zusammen mit der 200mm Scheibe ganz schön hart zur Sache. Bei meinem alten Bike konnte ich voll fest zupacken. Hier muß ich meine Fingerkäfte schon mal ganz schön sachte dosieren.

Das schöne am Stereo: wenn ich auf die harte Propedalstellung schalte und vorne die Gabel fast zu mache, kann ich voll in den Wiegetritt gehen. Fährt sich dann fast, wie mein Hardtail bergauf.


----------



## jan84 (23. Mai 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> [...]
> Das Stereo ist ein sehr breitbandiges Bike. Auch wenn es leichtere Räder geben möge, welche besser Klettern können. Mir gefällt es, und dabei hab ich gerade ein unschönes Kampfgewicht von 126kg drauf. Muß und will unbedingt runter auf unter 120... Dann erst fühl ich mich auf dem Bike richtig wohl.
> [...]



Wo dus gerade schreibst, ich war ziemlich überrascht als ich gelesen hab, dass die 115kg die Cube als Maximalgewicht angibt Systemgewicht und nicht Fahrergewicht sind. Bei nem schweren Stereo oder Fritzz bleiben also nurnoch 100kg für Fahrer + seine kompl. Ausrüstung.


grüße,
Jan


----------



## Oli01 (23. Mai 2010)

Das ist mir bewusst. Ich gehe das Risiko halt ein, dass es hin und wieder zu gehaeuften Verschleiss der hinterbauteile kommen wird. Hatte deswegen auch schon telefonischen Kontakt mit Cube selber. Man meinte, dass man keine carbonanbauteile verwenden solle und Punkt. So sehe ich das eigentlich auch.


----------



## jan84 (23. Mai 2010)

Ich würde mir da auch keine Sorgen machen, war wie geschrieben nur überrascht.


----------



## PeterR (23. Mai 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Den Sattel hab ich aber auf der Abschußliste. Werde morgen mit meinem alten Selle Italia die nächste Runde fahren. Mir tut der Hintern von dem Stereosattel (Gobi) derart weh, hab mir quasi was wundgerubbelt. Da paßt was nicht.




Hallo Oli!

Ich hab wie gesagt den Magnet wie auf den Bildern befestigt. Sorry, Deinem Alleskleber trau ich nicht! Da gibt es Dreck, Hitze, mechanische Berührung, ich denke, den hast Du nicht lange...

Die Idee dazu kam von einem Forenmitglied. Den Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Er hatte allerdings den Magneten in den Inbus eingeklebt. Da meine XTR's aber keine Schlüsselflächen für einen Gabelschlüssel habe, würde ich das Pedal nicht mehr rausbekommen. Und das ist dann doof 

Ich hab einfach einen "ehemaligen" Tachomagneten genommen und aus einem Schlauch zwei Streifen geschnitten und gelocht. Dann die Streifen über die Pedalachse und wieder ins Pedal schrauben. Danach drüberfummeln und hält! (ich hoffe lange  )











Zum Sattel kann ich Dir den Sqlab 602 empfehlen. Bei dem sind drei Härtegummis mitgeliefert und es gibt ihn, ich glaube, in zwei Breiten.
Am besten den "Sitzknochenabdruck" beim Händler machen lassen und die richtige Sattelbreite nehmen, egal welcher es wird.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur beipflichten. Das Stereo ist wirklich super! Ich kann gar nicht verstehen, wie manche behaupten, man kann damit nicht klettern. Ich kann bis jetzt keinen Unterscheid zu meinem früheren AMS feststellen.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Oli01 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich wuerde eher zum sqlab 611/611 Active tendieren. Der 602 sieht mir zu breit aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (28. Mai 2010)

Hab jetzt nen SQLab 611 Active drauf. Werde morgen mal ne größere Testrunde damit machen.


----------



## marvellos (29. Mai 2010)

da mein händler mir nich entgegenkommen mag beim fritzz the one und ich kein bock auf nen fritzz rx hab, wirds wohl ein 2010 stereo the one in black'n'white 

nu hab ich ein problem mit der rahmengröße da ich ne schrittlänge von 84cm hab und 1.79 groß bin.
sämtliche seiten auf denen man sich über die rahmengröße schlau machen kann, sagen mir das ich nen 19er rahmen nehmen müßte...nur gibts den beim stereo nich 
nu die alles entscheidene frage, eine nummer kleiner sprich 18 zoll oder eine größer 20???


----------



## PeterR (29. Mai 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nen SQLab 611 Active drauf. Werde morgen mal ne größere Testrunde damit machen.




Hallo!

Ich auch  !

Du hast mich angesteckt... 

Bin aber wegen Erkältung momentan nicht in der Lage zum testen.
Kannst Du mal berichten? 
Ich hab einen 13er genommen. Du?

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## spatiger (29. Mai 2010)

Ich könnte Dir ein 18 oder Zollfür 2150 vermitteln vom Cube Händler Neu und Rechung auf Deinen Namen

Gruß
Jürgen


quote=marvellos;7203740]da mein händler mir nich entgegenkommen mag beim fritzz the one und ich kein bock auf nen fritzz rx hab, wirds wohl ein 2010 stereo the one in black'n'white 

nu hab ich ein problem mit der rahmengröße da ich ne schrittlänge von 84cm hab und 1.79 groß bin.
sämtliche seiten auf denen man sich über die rahmengröße schlau machen kann, sagen mir das ich nen 19er rahmen nehmen müßte...nur gibts den beim stereo nich 
nu die alles entscheidene frage, eine nummer kleiner sprich 18 zoll oder eine größer 20???[/quote]


----------



## jan84 (29. Mai 2010)

spatiger schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dir ein 18 oder Zollfür 2150 vermitteln vom Cube Händler Neu und Rechung auf Deinen Namen
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen
> [...]



Hallo Jürgen, 

irgendwie sind deine Hinweise dass du was vermitteln könntest ein wenig penetrant...  Kannst du das nicht per PN machen?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## jan84 (29. Mai 2010)

marvellos schrieb:


> da mein händler mir nich entgegenkommen mag beim fritzz the one und ich kein bock auf nen fritzz rx hab, wirds wohl ein 2010 stereo the one in black'n'white [...]



1) Größe: 18er bei deiner Größe.

2) Fritzz und Stereo unterscheiden sich meiner Erfahrung/Meinung nach schon soweit, dass man sich vorher überlegen sollte was man will und nicht einfach nach bestem Preis kaufen oÄ. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marvellos (29. Mai 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> 1) Größe: 18er bei deiner Größe.
> 
> 2) Fritzz und Stereo unterscheiden sich meiner Erfahrung/Meinung nach schon soweit, dass man sich vorher überlegen sollte was man will und nicht einfach nach bestem Preis kaufen oÄ.
> 
> ...



ALSO, danke erstma wegen der rahmengröße! probesitzen heute auf nem 18er sowie 20er angesagt!

mit dem stereo will und mag ich jetzt nich so die mörder drops machen aber so ca 1m sollten doch drin sein oder? bin jetzt nich so der profi oder fortgeschrittene was das angeht und hab da noch einiges zu lernen vor allem was die technik angeht^^

im sommer bin ich eigentlich sogut wie IMMER irgendwo unten in baynern/österreich (zillertal) unterwegs wo es doch einige sehr gelungene trail-parks etc gibt!

das dumme ist nur das wo ich herkomme (hessen) hier in der gegend weit und breit nichts wirkliches interessantes zu fahren gibt.
da sind eigentlich nur touren und der ein oder andere schnelle schotterweg dabei^^

in allem hoffe ich doch, dass ich mit dem stereo ne gute wahl getroffen habe und wenn du jetzt sagst "nimm lieber das fritzz" dann raste ich aus


----------



## marvellos (29. Mai 2010)

so! 20er sowie 18er stereo rx getestet, 18 passt! nur dumm das cube die stereo the one's immer noch nich liefern kann und es scheinbar wartelisten gibt. 
hätte ich ende mai anfang juni NICHT mit gerechnet von cube! irgendwie will es nich so richtig mit nem fully von cube


----------



## Oli01 (29. Mai 2010)

@ Peter

hab heute innerhalb von 3,5h mal 48km und etwas ueber 1000hm abgespult. War von den letzten Regentagen noch huesch schlammig. Waere fast neben einem Schlamm und Wasserloch in dieses abgekippt, gerade noch so aus den klickie gekommen und hab nur meinen Schuh darin versenkt, anstatt komplett darin zu enden ;-). Wurde bergan von nen anderen mtb'ler abgekocht. 5 Minuten spaeter hatte ich ihn volle Kanne bergab aber wieder. Entsprechend bespritzt sah ich und das Stereo dann auch aus. Hab mir auch nen steinchen Genau in den vorderen umwerfer geholt und mich gewundert, dass das große ritzel nicht mehr reinging. 

Der Sattel laeuft gut, keine popo aua. Leider hat mir mein haendler die 15cm Version bestellt. Bergab mit abgesenkten sattel auf unserem skihang kam ich so kaum an dem doch sehr breiten Sattel vorbei mit den Oberschenkeln. Werde nochmal die 14cm Version bestellen lassen. Ansonsten hatte ich leichte Probleme an dem skihangsteilstueck an einer ueberwucherten Stelle fand mein vorderrad nen Loch und federte komplett ein. Ich werde auf duopedale gehen, ist nen besseres gefuehl auf solchen stellen nicht eingeklickt zu fahren.


----------



## Oli01 (29. Mai 2010)

@ marvellos

immer die kleinere rahmengroesse zu nehmen ist auch keine 100% loesung. Wichtig ist das Einsatzgebiet. Bei vermehrt Touren den groessere Rahmen. Bei vermehrt trails und uphill den kleineren Rahmen. Du moechtest aber eher auf trails und so gehen, liegst also mit dem kleineren 18'' nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Oli01 (29. Mai 2010)

@ Peter

noch was zum sqlab. Diese absenkung des sattelvorbaus bringt einem ein gefuehl nur auf dem hintersten stueck sattel zu sitzen. Man muss sich dann entsprechend heftiger vorne am Lenker abstuetzen, um das auszugleichen. Ich habe deswegen bereits nach 1km die sattelausrichtung veraendert und den vorderen Teil etwas angehoben. Ich konnte nun trotzdem meine sitzposition waerend der fahrt Veraendern und mal weiter vorne sitzen und mal weiter hinten. Insgesamt belastet man so nicht immer die gleiche Stelle.


----------



## jan84 (29. Mai 2010)

marvellos schrieb:


> ALSO, danke erstma wegen der rahmengröße! probesitzen heute auf nem 18er sowie 20er angesagt!
> 
> mit dem stereo will und mag ich jetzt nich so die mörder drops machen aber so ca 1m sollten doch drin sein oder? bin jetzt nich so der profi oder fortgeschrittene was das angeht und hab da noch einiges zu lernen vor allem was die technik angeht^^
> 
> ...



Dein vorheriger Beitrag las sich so als würdest du das Stereo nehmen weil du das Fritzz nicht zu dem Preis bekommst zu dem du es willst. 

Für das was du schreibst sollte das Stereo taugen, nur wenn der Faktor "Park" und "Springen" zu groß wird wäre das Fritzz wohl die bessere Wahl. Das "Hessen-Problem" kenn ich, hier nutz ich auch weitestgehend das Hardtail, das Fritzz wird auf Touren eigentlich nur "auswärts" oder halt hier zum Techniktraining genutzt. 

Bzgl. der Größe:
Ich bin beim alten Stereo bei 186cm und 92cm Schritt ein 18er gefahren, das passte problemlos. 20er Ging von der Überstandshöhe garnicht, wobei das beim aktuellen ja besser sein soll. Da du aber "deutlich kleiner" bist hab ich jetzt garnicht erst nach der Geo vom aktuellen geguckt, bin mir da ziemlich sicher dass das 18er besser kommt. Wenn du sie aber eh beide Probefahren kannst ist das Problem ja erledigt. 
*edit*: Hast ja schon probegefahren, "sag ich doch" . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## PeterR (29. Mai 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> @ Peter
> 
> noch was zum sqlab. Diese absenkung des sattelvorbaus bringt einem ein gefuehl nur auf dem hintersten stueck sattel zu sitzen. Man muss sich dann entsprechend heftiger vorne am Lenker abstuetzen, um das auszugleichen. Ich habe deswegen bereits nach 1km die sattelausrichtung veraendert und den vorderen Teil etwas angehoben. Ich konnte nun trotzdem meine sitzposition waerend der fahrt Veraendern und mal weiter vorne sitzen und mal weiter hinten. Insgesamt belastet man so nicht immer die gleiche Stelle.




Hallo!

Danke, werd ich mal testen.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## trautbrg (3. Juni 2010)

Hi, 
ich hab selber bis auf 1 cm genau Deine Maße.
Fahr schon lange ein Stereo in 18 Zoll. Mittlerweile Modell 2010.
Größe ist optimal. Auf keinen Fall ist 18 Zoll hier zu klein!
18 Zoll ist hier wirklich perfekt!
Also viel Spaß damit.
Ich fahr übrigens das 2010 Stereo in der SE Edition.
Das bedeutet Fox Talas RLC, XT Antrieb und Schaltung und eine 
wirklich vernünftig und lautlos funktionierende, robuste deutsche 
Qualitätsbremse: Magura Louise.
Ist obendrein günstiger als Stereo "The One".

Ciao

 Wolfgang




marvellos schrieb:


> da mein händler mir nich entgegenkommen mag beim fritzz the one und ich kein bock auf nen fritzz rx hab, wirds wohl ein 2010 stereo the one in black'n'white
> 
> nu hab ich ein problem mit der rahmengröße da ich ne schrittlänge von 84cm hab und 1.79 groß bin.
> sämtliche seiten auf denen man sich über die rahmengröße schlau machen kann, sagen mir das ich nen 19er rahmen nehmen müßte...nur gibts den beim stereo nich
> nu die alles entscheidene frage, eine nummer kleiner sprich 18 zoll oder eine größer 20???


----------



## mypatron.com (19. Juni 2010)

cubeman2006 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Habe mir letzte Woche das 2010er Stereo in 20" bestellt, nachdem ich das 2009er nicht mehr in 20" und Lackierung "black'white" bekommen konnte.
> Wer hat sich auch das *echt geile Teil *bestellt??
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,
1) Ja, glücklicherweise
2) Ja, LEIDER

...Ich bin mit dem Fahrverhalten des CUBE sehr zufrieden. Es ist ausreichend steif und schluckt alles. BIS:
...Die RockShox Gabel hat sich bei unserem Test herbe verabschiedet. Wer einmal am Gardasee vom BoccaNavene die Freeride Strecke (teilweise 634 route) gefahren ist, der weiß wie es sein kann, wenn man aus dem Wald und dann auf der regulärem Pfad von 15cm auf 0cm knall, nur weil die Dichtung plötzlich komplett versagt _KNALL-  Fall - Sturz - Rollen, Rollen, Rollen, Baum -autsch- Stillstand! Dann Sicht: 200 meter senkrecht nach Unten (Freier Blick auf den Jachthafen mit Puls 280...)  GLÜCK gehabt meine Damen und Herren von Cube (Produkthaftungseigner ;-) ... Das mypatron.com Team auf jeden Fall hat seine Fotosession vergessen können und sich eine komplett neue Ausrüstung zulegen müssen, da der Abstieg vom Bike so herb war. Kommentar von CUBE?   ZERO... Gabeldichtung repariert - fertig... WENN man damit gegen Marktführer in dieser Branche antreten möchte, dann wird´s schwierig! Wir bleiben auf jeden fall dran und beschreiben auf mypatron.com weiter diesen Fall. Stay tuned ;-)


----------



## Bymike (19. Juni 2010)

Deiner Beschreibung nach hört sich das etwas seltsam an. 

Fakt ist, dass *Rock Shox* Materialprobleme mit der U-Turn-Einheit hatte. 

Bei deinem besagten "lauten Knall" ging (bei mir) eben diese kaputt - was genauer heist, dass die Federgabel von "15" auf 12 cm runterfällt, aber keinesfalls weiter. 

Dass die Gabel auf "0" runterfällt, ist mir dann aber neu. 
Berichte doch mal bitte darüber, wie diese Prüfung denn nun ausgeht.

Übrigens habe ich seit der Reklamation keine Probleme mehr mit der Gabel. 
Auch nach 2-Wöchigem Dauereinsatz am Gardasee.

Dass Stürze passieren ist ja normal, nur ist eben in Alpinen Bereich meist ein schmaler Grat zwischen hinfallen und abstürzen. Das erkärt auch den Häufigen Einsatz des Rettungshelikopters.


Ach ja: Wie findest du denn den 634er vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her? 
Unser einziger Tag auf den Altissimo wurde leider durch heftigen Regen beendet, als wir aus Danys Refugio rauskamen. Und eine Abfahrt auf durchnässtem Geröll wollten wir dann (später Nachmittag) auch nicht mehr probieren.
Auf der Hütte wurde uns nur gesagt, dass er wohl recht anspruchsvoll sein soll.
Hast du auch genauere Informationen, wie man am Besten von oben in den Trail einsteigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mypatron.com (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
tja von 15cm auf 0cm zu "knallen" war schon sehr dubios. Es beruhigt mich, dass Du 2 Wochen dies RockShox ohne Probleme eingesetzt hast. Ich habe CUBE 2 x angeschrieben um ein offizielles Statement zu erhalten. Das "Cube Stereo 2010 The One" sollte hier eigentlich nicht schlecht wegkommen, weil ich -wie gesagt- nur mit RockShox Probleme hatte. Ich bin aber als ehemaliger 10-Kämpfer und Supermoto Fahrer kein Leichtgewicht und hier sollte CUBE peinlich genau darauf achten, ob man wirlich 160psi hineinpumpt... Ich vermute, dass es nur sehr wenige Tests mit diesem Maximaldruck gab...

Zum Trail. Wenn ich in Malcesine bin, steige ich immer im BikeAppartment BIKEXTREME ab. Die haben super Tipps und können auch -je nach Wetterlage- einem sagen (fahren auch oft mit), wo es gerade am besten geht. Mich hatten sie zum Riv.Graziani "geshuttled". Von dort ging es auf der Straße nach Rif. Bocca di Navene. Direkt am Lokal (nicht gegenüber!!!) geht der Trail los. Ziemlich b(l)ockig am Anfang für die neulinge wie mich. Dann auch vereinzelt Bäume quer zu Fahrbahn, die man leider nicht überspringen kann (sondern unten drunter "durchrutschen". Durch viel loses Geröll unter sehr viel Laub eine schöne Endurotour. Aber nur mit Protektoren und Helm... Viele Grüße und viel Spass...


----------



## Bymike (19. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Beschreibung! Meiner Erfahrung nach ist's sowieso das Beste, einfach bei jeder verblockten oder schnellen Abfahrt Protektoren anzulegen. Liegen halt doch ein paar Steine rum 

Dann lass mal hören, wenn du genaueres über das Gabelproblem weist! 
Ich Hab zwar nur 70 Kilo, aber Belastungsspitzen kommen ja immer wieder. 

Das Problem sollte man trotzdem lieber noch mal bei SRAM bzw Rock Shox ansprechen. Die Gabel wird ja in vielen Rädern der All-Mountain Klasse eingesetzt.


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (19. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Infos. Werd die Diskussion und meine RS im Auge behalten


----------



## Oli01 (23. Juni 2010)

Nach 500km/8800hm und über 30h auf dem Stereo seit Pfingsten 2010 nun ein kleines Resumee:

Hatte letzte Woche nen immer lauter werdendes Knacksen aus dem Bereich Tretlager/Dämpfer.

Das Tretlager wurde geöffnet und überprüft, eine Kunststoffuscheibe wurde von meinem Händler durch eine aus Metall ausgetauscht, da ansonsten das Tretlager nicht vernünftig festzuziehen ginge.

Desweiteren war eine Lagerung des RP23 nicht mehr fest genug und hatte wohl das Knacksen verursacht. Ist behoben.

Desweiteren mußte bereits ein Lager an der Hinterachse, Kasettenseite gewechselt werden. Hatte wohl beim kurzen Abkärchern etwas Wasser in dieses Lager gedrückt. Mein altes Bike hatte X-maliges Kärchern ohne Probleme 10Jahre überstanden, das Stereo quittiert ein einziges Kärchern mit einem Lagerschaden... Liegt wohl an den recht großen Lagern der Steckachsen, die Dichtungen sind wohl nicht kräftig genug und die Lagerschalen von der Fläche her sehr viel größer, als die alten Radlager mit 0815 Schnellspannern... 

Mein Händler wollte aber nix haben, hatte so'n Lager noch rumliegen und es kostet auch nicht die Welt. Ein Lob an meinen Bikehändler!

Ansonsten kann ich nur Positives über das Stereo von mir geben. Einzig beim Kurvenfahren sollte man die Pedale nicht in der Innenkurve unten haben. Hab mal auf Asphalt konkret heftig aufgesetzt und das Bike bei ~30..40km/h in einer Kurve etwas versetzt... Das ist etwas neu für mich als alter HT-Fahrer.


----------



## FWck (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hab' eine frage bezüglich der heißgeliebten Sunringlé-Laufräder:
Treten die bekannten Probleme bei jeder Art von Fahrer auf, oder ist dies Gewichtsabhängig? Sprich: Hab ich mit ~60kg fahrbereit eine Chance, dass der LRS relativ lange hält, oder gibt es unter euch auch welche, die diesen LRS seit mehreren tausend Kilometern problemlos fahren?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Bymike (6. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe bis jetzt ca. 2000 Kilometer drauf, davon 500 km Gardaseeeinsatz. Bis jetzt alles top. 
Mein Gewicht: 70 kg + ca 3 kg Gepäck

Aber representativ ist die Laufleistung ja noch nicht. Wir werden sehen. Ich bin mal einfach guter Dinge


----------



## FWck (7. Juli 2010)

Das klingt ja mal positiv 
2000km sind für mich hier auch schon ein Wort - hier direkt am Feldberg im Taunus kommt man deutlich mehr zum Höhenmeter denn Kilometersammeln.

Ich hab halt keine Lust, mir jetzt das Stereo zu kaufen und dann als erstes die Laufräder tauschen zu müssen, aber wenn auch schon Gardasee dabei war, dann sollten die ja auch hier die Trails aushalten 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Bymike (7. Juli 2010)

Das was man hier im Forum liest, sind ja meistens leute, die Probleme haben. 
Die ohne probleme schreiben - wie überall - kaum was darüber. 

Und das Stereo kann man schon artgerecht halten, keine angst


----------



## FWck (7. Juli 2010)

Das hört sich gut an, und so gesehen hast du vermutlich recht. 

Ja, ein 16er RX ist zur Probefahrt bestellt, mal schaun was die dann so ergibt 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (8. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Unterschied zwischen RX und The One aus? abgesehen von der Bremse und der Schaltung..
Wie sehr viel besser ist die Fox als die RS? Die RS kann man immerhin vom Lenker aus locken..
UND der LRS: DT SWISS vs. SUNRINGLE? Wie lange hält der bei 90 kg und ner vllt. n all zu zärtlichen Gangart? Weiss nicht ob hier einer aus Aachen kommt.. Toblerone und Jazz und Eldorado sollten schon drinne sein.. vllt nicht mit den ganzen Kickern..

Gruß


----------



## Oli01 (8. Juli 2010)

Die Fox kannst auch vom Lenker aus locken, wenn du nicht gerade mit 50 Sachen bergab machst... Is nen kleiner griff weg vom Lenker nach unten und schon hast alles umgestellt. Wesentlich besser und wichtiger ist die Absenkung der Fox auf der linken Seite. Das kannst du waehrend der Fahrt vom Lenker aus machen, wo man bei der rs kurbeln muss. Die Absenkung ist fuers klettern wichtig.


----------



## slmslvn (10. Juli 2010)

Noch ne Frage: 
Was ist immer beim Kauf vom Bike dabei? Also so sachen wie Anleitungen oder Werkstadthandbuch, Dämpferpumpe oder sowas? Wie sieht die Garantiekarte aus?

Gruß


----------



## trailbytrail (21. Juli 2010)

Moin zusammen, hat noch jemand ein Lieferproblem wg. eines Cube Stereo The One 2010 in 18er Rahmengröße? Ich habe meines im März bekommen, es ist also gerade mal gute 4 Mon. alt. Probleme gibt es keine. Allerdings...... ganz ehrlich gesagt, komme ich mit der arg downhill-mäßigen Geometrie dieses Bikes nicht so gut klar. Der Sprung von meinem Marathon - Bike zum Stereo ist doch heftig. Deshalb steht das Bike nun bei Ebay ... schweren Herzens. Aber für meine überwiegenden Einsatzzwecke in und um Hamburg ist es echt "Over-Equiped...." ich hätte es vorher wissen und auf die mahnenden Worte anderer hören sollen. Einfach mal bei Ebay nachschauen, so viele Stereo The One stehen da nicht drin. Vielleicht braucht ja noch jemand, der an den Liefergewohnheiten von Cube verzweifelt ist, dringend eines. Der Preis .... nun ja, es ist halt kein Auto, das beim runterfahren vom Hof gleich mal 20% an Wert verliert. Etwas weniger als neu ist natürlich klar. Da wird man sich ja vielleicht einig.


----------



## Bymike (22. Juli 2010)

... Wobei mir die 20 prozent Realistisch erscheinen. Eher sogar mehr.
Denn 10-15 % Rabatt sind schon beim händler drin...


----------



## whigger (22. Juli 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass es eher mehr als die 20% sind, die Du ggü UVP abziehen musst... Aber vielleicht hast ja Glück und es ersteigert einer, der nicht weiß dass man beim Händler für Neuräder schon um die 15-20% bekommt

Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailbytrail (22. Juli 2010)

vielleicht hinkte mein Vergleich ein wenig. Sei's drum. Ein Abschlag von 20% ggüb. dem UVP wäre für mich schon realistisch und darauf würde ich auch eingehen. Es ist ja eine Auktion mit der Möglichkeit, einen Preisvorschlag zu unterbreiten. Es gibt allerdings Leute, die bieten mal eben 500,00 Euro an. Ich meine nicht 500,00 Euro unter Neupreis, nein: 500,00 Euro. Da kommt man sich vor, wie früher auf dem Flohmarkt. Auf dem Tapeziertisch liegt der Original Brockhaus in 24 Bänden in Leder gebunden und jemand kommt und sagt : "Eine Mark?" Ich meine, ich habe nie einen Brockhaus auf dem Flohmarkt verkauft, aber eine bessere Metapher fiel mir gerade nicht ein. Der geneigte Leser wird wissen, was ich meine.

Ich denke schon, dass ich für dieses Bike einen fairen Preis erzielen wäre. Es gibt schon Preisvorschläge, die gar nicht so weit von meiner Vorstellung entfernt liegen. Fängt halt nicht jeder mit 500,00 Euro an. 

PS: Der Händler, der 20% anbietet, würde mich interessieren. Wenn dies nicht nur für den Ladenhüter des Vorjahres in Rahmengröße XXXXL gilt... ;-)


----------



## slmslvn (23. Juli 2010)

Oh ja das kenn ich nur zu gut mit dem Angeboten.. Die besten Leute sind die, die sagen "Ich tu dir doch n Gefallen.. Für den Preis wirst du das nie los!" und wenn man dann nein sagt, fangen sie einen an zu beschimpfen.. Vorstellungen haben manche Leute..


----------



## Strampelaffe (31. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich grabe diesen Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung hervor, weil ich mich seit wenigen Tagen auch über ein neues und günstig ergattertes Cube Stereo The One in b&w freuen darf. Einfach ein supergeiles Fahrgefühl. Aber wem erzähl' ich das hier.... 

Um nun das neue Fully irgendwie überhaupt argumentieren zu können, musste mein Hardtail dafür ausziehen und als Opfergabe herhalten. Für dieses Hardtail hatte ich vorsorglich noch 2 neue Schläuche hier liegen, Schwalbe AV13.

Nun passen die Auto-/Schraderventile nunmal nicht in die DT Swiss Felgen. Zum Thema Aufbohren habe ich hier ein paar unterschiedliche Meinungen gelesen. Mein Fazit ist, dass ich keinen Bohrer ansetze, sondern eben neue Ersatzschläuche mit Sclaverand-Ventil kaufe.

Nun stellte sich mir die Frage, welche es denn sein sollten. Im Zweifelsfall nochmal diejenigen, die jetzt auch drin sind. 
Nur welche könnten das sein ? Diese Frage wollte ich mir über die offizielle Beschreibung des Bikes von Cube oder den Online-Händlern beantworten. Da steht dann "Schwalbe MTB light SV14".

Auf der Suche nach diesen Schläuchen fand ich dann den "Schwalbe SV14 Extra Light". Verwundert dabei hat mich jedoch die Beschreibung in der steht, dass dieser bis max. 26x2,35" passt...... hmmm.

Zu guter Letzt habe ich dann doch mal am VR den Schlauch ausgebaut, um nachzusehen, was denn nun drinne ist:
Ein Schwalbe SV13 mit gewogenen 186g. Nach der Beschreibung ist dieser auch für die Reifengröße des Stereos geeignet.

Jetzt würde mich aber mal interessieren, welche Schläuche Ihr in euren Stereos original din hattet. Gab es den SV14 mal als "Light" (ohne Extra) für die 2,4er Reifen ? 

Gruß ,
Joachim


----------



## Mike5 (31. August 2010)

Ho Joachim,

vergiß den Light-Schlauch, der ist schneller platt, als H&S liefert.

Ich empfehle dir den SV13. Schwalbe scheint auch einen neuen SV13 Freedride zu haben, gleich schwer, aber vielleicht noch stabiler??

Hat jemand Erfahrunge mit dem SV13 Freeride?

Mike


----------



## Strampelaffe (31. August 2010)

Hi Mike,

ja, ich habe mittlerweile auch recht gute Meinungen zum SV13 gelesen. Und wenn's ohnehin der Schlauch ist, den ich jetzt schon drin habe, wird's ja mit dem SV13 als Ersatz ja auch nicht schwerer.
Den Freeride habe ich auch schon gesehen. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob der nicht auch wieder etwas dünn ist, wenn er bei größerem Volumen (also größerem Umfang) genauso leicht ist wie der normale SV13. Dann habe ich recht wenig vom großen Volumen, wenn das durch die Wandstärke kompensiert wird.

Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## Büüche (31. August 2010)

Oder such mal im Forum nach Toobless.
Mit den FA schon die ganze Saison unterwegs. Kein Platten, kein nachpumpen und sicher beim AlpX über hartes Geröll gejagt.
Dann hast du die momentan verbauten Schläuche als Ersatz


----------

